# Change A Letter



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

basically you have a four letter word and you can only change one letter at a time 

example last = sail = wail ect 


first letter is 


BAKE


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> basically you have a four letter word and you can only change one letter at a time
> 
> example last = sail = wail ect
> 
> ...


CAKE
....?....


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

cake =

Care


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> cake =
> 
> Care




*Care=Dare

MoonGoddess*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Dare= Date


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Dare= Date


date = data


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> date = data




*Mmmmm. Data=Dada*


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

dada = Dead


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> dada = Dead


dead = read


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Lets see read=road


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Lets see read=road




*Road=Toad

MoonGoddess*


----------



## loves2laugh (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Road=Toad
> 
> MoonGoddess*






toad=told

ingrid


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> toad=told
> 
> ingrid




*Told=Bold

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Told=Bold
> 
> MoonGoddess*


bold = bald


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> bold = bald




*Bald=Band

MoonGoddess*


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

*Band = Wand

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

wand=want 
Ps Hi Mango:eat2:


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> wand=want
> Ps Hi Mango:eat2:



*want = wart


Gday ((((( chocobabe ))))))  *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

wart-tart
like me*chuckles*


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> wart-tart
> like me*chuckles*



*tart = fart

like me... *chuckles*

 *


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

fart = fact


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

mango said:


> *tart = fart
> 
> like me... *chuckles*
> 
> *



fart = fare


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

fare = care


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

care-cape 
where is batman?


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

hmmm...

cape=pact


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

cape-cane abcdefg


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

pact--pace abcd


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

pace=pear...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> pact--pace abcd


pace = race


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

pear = rear


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

rear==area


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

area-real plus some extra


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

real=liar

(not you, Betty!  )


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

liar = lima (bean)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> liar = lima (bean)


lima -- lime


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

lime = evil


----------



## Ericthonius (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> lima -- lime



Lime---> Limn (Word relates to illumination levels. Similar to 'Lux')


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Lime---> Limn (Word relates to illumination levels. Similar to 'Lux')


limn -- lion


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

lion = nail


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> lion = nail


nail = rail


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

rail = rain


----------



## Ericthonius (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> rail = rain



Rain---> Gain


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Rain---> Gain


gain -> gait


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

gait = toga


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

toga = Tang


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> toga = Tang


tang = ting


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

ting-ding (a ling) *giggle*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> ting-ding (a ling) *giggle*


ding = dong ?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

dong = done


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Done-Lone..


----------



## vlrga (May 28, 2006)

done = lone

Edit: We thought alike, so I'll leave as-is.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

lone = lane


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

lane--late


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> lane--late


late = fate


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Fate--Fare


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Fate--Fare


fare = fore


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

fore = rope


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> fore = rope


rope -- dope


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Dope---Hope


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Dope---Hope


hope -- nope


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

nope = poem


----------



## Ericthonius (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> hope -- nope



Nope-----> Pope


----------



## Ericthonius (May 28, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> nope = poem



Poem---> Mope


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Mope---more


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

more ---> sore


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

sore = nose


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Nose--note


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

note = vote


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

vote--tote


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

tote = tome


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> tote = tome


*
tome = tomb

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

mango said:


> *
> tome = tomb
> 
> *


tomb = bomb


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

bomb = blob


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> bomb = blob


blob = blog


----------



## BBWMoon (May 28, 2006)

blog = goal


----------



## vlrga (May 28, 2006)

goal - foal


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 28, 2006)

vlrga said:


> goal - foal





foal--foam


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

*foam* to *roam*


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

roam--mare


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

mare = farm


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

*farm* to *warm*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 29, 2006)

"warm" to "wart"


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

*:wart:* _transformed into_* :want:*

*poof*


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

want = town


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

town = newt


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

newt = then


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

then = hunt


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

hunt = turn


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

turn = urns


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

urns = sure


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

*s u r e* ----------> *e r a s*


----------



## thedarkeststar (May 29, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> newt = then



then = tent


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *s u r e* ----------> *e r a s*


eras --> sari


----------



## Ericthonius (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> eras --> sari



Sari---> Airs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Sari---> Airs


airs -> sirs


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Sirs---Stir


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

stir = rats


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> stir = rats



*rats = rots


*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

rots---stop


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> rots---stop



stop = pits


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

pits----taps


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

taps >>>>>> baps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> taps >>>>>> baps


baps -> bops


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

bops ,,,,, spot


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> bops ,,,,, spot


spot -> spat


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

spat = tape


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

tape >>>> mate


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

mate = math


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> mate = math



Math = Myth


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 29, 2006)

Myth = Moth


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

moth = oath


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

BBWMoon said:



> moth = oath


oath = coat


----------



## Ericthonius (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> oath = coat



Coat------> Toga


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

toga = gate


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

gate = peat


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

peat = plea


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> peat = plea



plea = leaf


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

leaf ,,,,,,, felt


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

felt>>>>>teal


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

teal = alit


----------



## Chimpi (May 29, 2006)

alit -> clit


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> alit -> clit


clit -> clip


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

clip = slip


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> clip = slip


slip -> slop


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

slop = pole


----------



## loves2laugh (May 29, 2006)

pole=poll..


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

poll = lope


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> poll = lope



lope = Pope


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2006)

lope=pope........(tosses buckets of holy water around..heh)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> lope = Pope




Pope = cope


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 29, 2006)

cope=cape


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

cape = pear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> cape = pear


pear -> rear


----------



## BBWMoon (May 29, 2006)

rear = fare


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2006)

fare = fart


----------



## BBWMoon (May 30, 2006)

(What Ryan said) = Fret


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> (What Ryan said) = Fret


fret = free


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

Free = Tree


----------



## BBWMoon (May 30, 2006)

tree = rest


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

rest = zest


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> rest = zest


zest - pest


----------



## BBWMoon (May 30, 2006)

pest = stem


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2006)

stem = mess


----------



## eightyseven (May 30, 2006)

mess = mass


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> mess = mass


mass -> moss


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> mass -> moss



*moss - miss

 *


----------



## BBWMoon (May 30, 2006)

miss = skim


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> miss = skim


skim -> skin


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> skim -> skin



*skin - akin

 *


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

akin - kind


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2006)

kind=kandy...oops..daydreaming

kind=dined....damn!!

kind=bind


----------



## BBWMoon (May 30, 2006)

bind = bird


----------



## 4honor (May 30, 2006)

bird = ribs


----------



## BBWMoon (May 30, 2006)

ribs = ibis


----------



## The Kid (May 30, 2006)

ibis = bids


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

The Kid said:


> ibis = bids


bids -> beds


----------



## Falling Boy (May 30, 2006)

beds = sped


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2006)

sped = pees


----------



## Falling Boy (May 30, 2006)

pees = seed


----------



## loves2laugh (May 30, 2006)

seed=seek...


----------



## The Kid (May 30, 2006)

seek = keys


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

The Kid said:


> seek = keys


keys = eyes


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

eyes----seen


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> eyes----seen


seen = news


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

news-----swan


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

swan = swam


----------



## The Kid (May 30, 2006)

swam = arms


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

arms = ream


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

ream---meat


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

meat = mart


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

mart----rant


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

rant = gnat


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> rant = gnat




gnat = goat


----------



## The Kid (May 30, 2006)

goat = toad


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

toad = date


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

date = tear


----------



## crazygrad (May 30, 2006)

tear- arts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> tear- arts


arts -> dart


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

dart ---> turd


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> dart ---> turd


turd -> turf


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

turf = true


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 31, 2006)

True = Trek


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

trek = rate


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> trek = rate


rate -> rats


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

rats - stag


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> rats - stag


stag -> stay


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> stag -> stay


stay -> tray


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> stay -> tray




tray = trap


----------



## chocolate desire (May 31, 2006)

Trap-----Pray


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

Pray -- Play


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Pray -- Play


play -> flay


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> play -> flay



flay -> flap


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> flay -> flap


flap -> flop


----------



## mango (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> flap -> flop



*flop - flog

 *


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

flog = logo


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 31, 2006)

logo = fool


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

fool = tool


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

tool = alto


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

alto -> salt


----------



## loves2laugh (May 31, 2006)

salt = sale


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

sale - sail


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2006)

sail = lass


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> sail = lass


lass -> loss


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

loss - solo


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

solo -> soli


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

soli = lion


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

lion - leon


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

leon - eons


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

eons - sons


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

sons -- suns


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2006)

suns = puns


----------



## The Kid (May 31, 2006)

puns = punk


----------



## BBW Betty (May 31, 2006)

punk = junk


----------



## BBWMoon (May 31, 2006)

junk = june

(I LOVE :wubu: June!!! It's my birthday soon! :wubu: )


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

june=dune...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

dune -> dude


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2006)

dude = rude


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

rude = duet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

duet - duel


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

duel - mule


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

mule - male


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

male - teal


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2006)

teal - team


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 1, 2006)

team>>>>>lame


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 1, 2006)

lame -> fame


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*fame -> fake

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

fake -> lake


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*lake -> like

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

like -> luke


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*luke -> lure

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

lure -> lurk


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*lurk -> lark

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

lark -> dark


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*dark -> dork

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2006)

dork=rock(don't you dare change it tooooooooooo)


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> dork=rock(don't you dare change it tooooooooooo)




Change it to what????


rock = cock

 

You knew someone would do it!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

cock = cook


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

cookbook


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2006)

cookbook=cockbook(feelin cheesy )

you boys should submit your...recipes...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy? That's an other thread...

book - look


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> cookbook=cockbook(feelin cheesy )
> 
> you boys should submit your...recipes...


Will you be our taste tester?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

look = cool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

cool - wool


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

wool = logo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

logo - lego


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 1, 2006)

Jay........ Leno


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

leno - none


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

none = gone


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 1, 2006)

gone = node


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

node = dine


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 1, 2006)

dine=mine,,


----------



## Placebo (Jun 1, 2006)

mule ~ fuel


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> dine=mine,,



mine = menu


----------



## The Kid (Jun 1, 2006)

menu = mule


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 1, 2006)

mule = lime


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2006)

lime=milk....


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

milk = kilt

Vin Diesel in a kilt ----->

View attachment celeb-vin-diesel.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

kilt = lite


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2006)

lite=toil...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

toil = riot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

riot - root


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

root - oreo

View attachment oreo.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, that's a big one...
oreo - oleo


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

oleo - polo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

polo - poor


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

poor - rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

rope - hope


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

hope - pore


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

pore - pour


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

pour - burp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzZm1UpvKw0


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

burp - blur





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzZm1UpvKw0



LOL! ^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzZm1UpvKw0


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

blur - bulb

Glad you liked the...

*burp link*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

bulb - bulk


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 2, 2006)

bulk -> sulk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

sulk - lust


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

lust - puts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

puts - pout


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2006)

*pout -> port

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

port - fort


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2006)

fort = raft


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

raft - fate


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

fate = mate


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

mate = name


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 2, 2006)

name--bean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

bean - mean


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

mean - pane


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 2, 2006)

pane = pear  (hey, that's me!)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2006)

pear=tarp...I think we should have started with a word with more letters..LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

tarp = park


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

park = crap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

crap - crop


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

crop = prod


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

prod - dork


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

dork = cord


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

cord - rode


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 2, 2006)

rode - ride


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

ride = redo


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

redo = deer


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2006)

deer - read


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

read = date


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

date - data


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

data = toad


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

toad - load


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 3, 2006)

load___cold


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 3, 2006)

cold -> lock


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh I so wanted to be bad but will resist..
lock__cook


----------



## mossystate (Jun 3, 2006)

choco,we have already had the 'rooster' come out.. 

cold=doll


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

doll - dull


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

dull = lull


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

lull - hull


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

hull = hell


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

hell - hall


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

hall = half


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

half - hale


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

hale = leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

leap - leaf


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

leaf = feel


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

feel = reef


----------



## LisaBinNYC (Jun 3, 2006)

beef - beer


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 3, 2006)

Beer - Bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

bear - beat


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*beat -> best

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *beat -> best
> 
> *



best -> step


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 4, 2006)

step -> pots


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> step -> pots



pots -> tips


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

tips = zits


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

zits - pits


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*pits -> tits

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *pits -> tits
> 
> *



tits :wubu: -> tots


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

tots - bots


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

bots = stop


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

Bots - Boot


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

boot = soot


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 4, 2006)

soot = solo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

solo - soho


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

soho = hoop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

hoop - hope


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Hope = Pope

(Let Us Pray:bow: ) or Lettuce Prey


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

pope - dope


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

dope>>>>deep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

deep - deer


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> deep - deer



deer -> read


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

read ...... pear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

pear - peal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

peal >>>> meal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

meal - deal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

deal>>>>dead


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> deal>>>>dead



dead -> dear


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

dear>>>>race


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

race = aces


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> race = aces



aces -> scar


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

scar>>>scam


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 4, 2006)

scam = mace


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

mace = acre


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

acre - crew


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

crew = were


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

were - wire


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

wire = rice


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

rice - nice


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

nice = cane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

cane - dane


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> cane - dane



dane -> near


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

near - rain


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

rain = vain


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

vain = vine


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> vain = vine



vine = vein


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

vein = even


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

even - need


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

deed = dead


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*dead -> read

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2006)

read=arid


man goo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

arid - aria


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*aria -> afar

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *aria -> afar
> 
> *



afar -> fart


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*fart - > tart

*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

tart - trot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

trot - trop (a french word - means too (as in "too much"))


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

trop - plot (If the plot is thinning instead of thickening does that mean that the story is becoming boring?)


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> trop - plot (If the plot is thinning instead of thickening does that mean that the story is becoming boring?)


plot - plow


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

plow - wool


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

wool - loot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

loot - root


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 5, 2006)

root -> rots


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2006)

*rots -> hots

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

hots - hats


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2006)

hats = that


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

That - Tart _(don't be naughty)_ LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

tart - tate


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Tate - Late


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

late - fate


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fate - Feet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

feet - beet


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Beet - Beef


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

beef - reef


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reef - Fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

fear - rear


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Rear - Read 

_By for today.._


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

read - road

'bye 'n' g'dnight *yawn*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

road = door


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2006)

*door -> doom

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

doom = mode


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

doom - dorm


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 7, 2006)

dorm < worm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

worm - worn


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

worn = warn


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*warn -> ward

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

ward - wand


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2006)

wand = wane


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

wane=gnaw:eat2:


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*gnaw -> gain

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

gain - rain


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

rain - arid


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 8, 2006)

Rain - pain

(swamptoad, I'm not sure if you get the rules)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

arid - ride

(yes, he does - you may change the order of the letters to get a new word, too... as long as three of them are from the other word. )


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

ride - dare


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*dare -> dark

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

dark--rake


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*rake -> trek

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

trek = rate


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*rate -> brat

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 8, 2006)

Am not!

brat=orbs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

orbs - sore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2006)

sore>>>>bore


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

bore = oreo


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> bore = oreo



WOOHOO!!! OREO!!!!

Oreo -> rook


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

rook - rock

(That's what you wanted, right, Fuzzy? Oreos rock!)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

rock - sock


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

sock -> suck


----------



## LadyBlue (Jun 9, 2006)

suck - cask


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

suck - cuss


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

cuss = cusp


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

cusp - spun


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

spun = sups


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

sups - pass


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

pass = asps


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

asps <----- you didn't get rid of any "one" letter. All the letters are still there. 



asps - span


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> asps <----- you didn't get rid of any "one" letter. All the letters are still there.
> 
> 
> 
> asps - span


*span = pans*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

pans - sank


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*sank -> rank

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

rank - rake


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*rake -> cake :eat2: 

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

cake - aced


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*aced -> dice

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

dice - ceil


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*ceil -> mice

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

mice=come..


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*come -> comb

 *


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

comb = mobs


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

mobs = bomb


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> mobs = bomb



Combs = Hombre


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> mobs = bomb


bomb - boob


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

boob = blob


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

blob - blog


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

blog =ogle


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*ogle -> legs

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

*music in the background: "She's got legs, she knows how to use them..."*

legs - kegs


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

kegs = keys


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

keys - kens


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

kens = neck


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

neck - beck


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

beck = bock


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*bock -> cock (the one that crows....)

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

cock - cook


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

cook - kook


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

kook - look


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

look - folk


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*folk - fork*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

fork - dork


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*dork -> dark*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 11, 2006)

mango said:


> *dork -> dark*



dark - darn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

darn - barn


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*barn -> born*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

born - horn


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*horn -> corn*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

corn - core


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*core -> bore *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

bore - bord


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*bord -> bard*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2006)

bard=dart...(go on, you know you want to)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

dart - hart


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*hart -> fart

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

fart - part


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*part -> port*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

port - pork


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2006)

pork - crop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

crop - crap


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*crap -> clap*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

clap - clop


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*clop -> chop*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

chop - chap


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*chap -> chad*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

mango said:


> *chap -> chad*



Chad >>> clad


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 13, 2006)

clad>>>>>>cold


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

(Cold? No, not again! *looks around, searching for jacket*)

cold - hold


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 14, 2006)

hold mold


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> hold mold




mold = fold


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fold - Bold


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2006)

Bold = Bald


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

*bald - bale*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

bale = ales


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

ales - ares


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 16, 2006)

ares arms


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

arms - harm


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

harm = ream


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 16, 2006)

ream>>>>>meal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

meal - meat


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*ales - axes

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

axes - seat


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

seat -- seam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*shrugs*

seam - seal


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*seal -> veal

:eat2: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

veal - real


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

real = ears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

ears - near


----------



## Deemondess (Jun 17, 2006)

Near = Rain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

rain - pain


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

pain - pint


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey, I'm not a pain! Usually... 

Pint - Tint​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Tint = Into


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*into - toil*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

toil = loot


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

loot = lost


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*lost -> lest*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

lest - toes


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

toes-stew


(who knows if I am playing right, lol!)


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*stew -> stem*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2006)

stem = them


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

them - they


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

they>>>>>yeah


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*yeah -> heat*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

heat = teat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

teat - tear


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

tear = star


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

star - soar


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

soar - rose


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

rose = hero


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

hero - zero


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

zero - more


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

more - move


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

move>>>>over


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> move>>>>over



over -> (Karl) Rove!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

(Fuzzy, you forgot to change one letter!)

over - dove


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

dove>>>>>veto


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

veto - oven


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

oven>>>>nova


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

nova - oval


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

oval >>>>>>>>loaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

loaf - leaf


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

leaf>>>>>>>>feel


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

feel - fete


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

fete>>>>>fate


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

fate - fast


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 18, 2006)

fast----past


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Past - Tabs​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

tabs - cabs


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

cabs---slab


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*slab -> ball*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

ball---able


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

able to lead


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*lead -> lear*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Lear - Axle​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

Axle---laze


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*laze -> daze*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

daze - haze


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Haze - Heat​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 19, 2006)

Heat - Beat


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Beat - Tube​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

tube - lube


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*lube -> lute*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

lute - late


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*late -> fate*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

fate - fake


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 19, 2006)

fake---cake (hell yeah!!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

(a fake cake?) 

cake - lake


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

lake - meal


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2006)

meal - malt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

malt - male


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2006)

male---sale


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*sale -> salt*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

salt--tail


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 20, 2006)

tail = late


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*late -> lame*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 20, 2006)

lame = melt


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*melt -> malt*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 20, 2006)

malt *- Salt*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2006)

salt---slam


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*slam -> lamb*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

lamb - limb


----------



## Recliner (Jun 20, 2006)

limb = lsmb


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

????


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Recliner said:


> limb = lsmb




um...
Limb - Blam​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Blam -- Clam


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

clam - mace


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

mace -- face


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

face = fade


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

fade -- wade


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

wade = wean


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2006)

wean---wear


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

wear -- were


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 20, 2006)

were---erie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

erie - arie


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

arie----rice


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*rice -> lice*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

lice---iced


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*iced -> deck*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

deck - dock


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

dock -- sock


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

sock - cost


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

cost = stop


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

stop - toes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

toes - woes


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

woes----shoe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

shoe - show


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

show = wash


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

wash----cash


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

wash = hash


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

hash - hush


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

hush---shun


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

shun - nuns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

nuns - buns


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

buns---runs


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

runs = snub


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2006)

snub----bust


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

bust = stab


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

stab -- stub


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 22, 2006)

stub---tube


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

tube - belt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

belt - bell


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

bell - well


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

well - will


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

will - wilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

wilt - Wirt (german for landlord)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

wirt - trim


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*trim -> trip*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

trip = trio


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

trio = rote


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

rote = tire


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

tire - fire

(oops, my tire's on fire  )


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

fire = ride 

(you're gonna need a new ride if your tire is on fire! lol)


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 22, 2006)

ride - ripe


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*ripe -> pear

 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2006)

pear = pray


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*pray -> harp*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

harp - hare


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 22, 2006)

hare>>>>>tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

tear - fear


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 22, 2006)

fear>>>>fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

fire - hire


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 22, 2006)

hire>>>>>here


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

here - hers


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 22, 2006)

hers -- herd


----------



## UberAris (Jun 22, 2006)

herd ~~ Hard


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

hard = lard


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

lard = raid


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2006)

Raid>>>>dray


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*dray -> drat*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

drat - raft


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*raft -> rats*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

rats - soar


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

soar - soak


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

soak - okra


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

okra - orca


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

orca - crop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

crop - pork


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2006)

Pork - prow


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

prow - crow


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*crow -> crew*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

crew - drew


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 23, 2006)

drew - weed


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*weed -> deed*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

deed - dead


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*dead -> dear*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

dear - rear


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*rear -> near*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

near - neat


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*neat -> team*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 23, 2006)

team = meal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Meal - seal


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 23, 2006)

seal = lass


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 23, 2006)

lass>>>>>loss


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

loss - boss


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 23, 2006)

boss---snob


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*snob -> buns*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

buns - bums


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*bums -> smut

 *


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

smut > nuts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

nuts - guts


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

guts - slug


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

slug----logs


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

logs -- dogs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 24, 2006)

dogs>>>>> song


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

song ....guns!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

guns---snag


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

snag = slag


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

slag = blag


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 24, 2006)

slag>>>>>>slat


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

slat.....fats


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

fats....BATS!!!!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

Bats....Bots!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

bots----S T O P!!!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

Stop...SNOT!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

snot - tone


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

tone---ones


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

ones - snot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

(once again...)

snot - snob


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

lol


slob----blog


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

(jumpin' 'round?)

blog - blow


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

I think we need to add 1 more letter, lol, we are going in very small circles!


blow----wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

wolf - woof

(perhaps a slight change to another language here'n'there could help...)


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

woof -- foot


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

foot-----tofu


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

tofu - foul


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

foul---loaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

loaf - load


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

lol..Im such a pervert.


load----goal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

goal - coal


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

coal-----halo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

halo - hall


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

hall---hell


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

hell - hull


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

hull---full


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

full - fill


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

fill----life


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

life - lite


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

lite----tilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

tilt - kilt


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

hell-- fell


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> hell-- fell


Sorry, wrong page...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

pay attention people, honestly! 

Kilt---silk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

silk - sill


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

sill----lies


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*lies -> bile*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

bile---levi


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*levi -> vial*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

vial----vile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

vile - pile


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2006)

pile - lips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

lips - hips


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*hips -> hops*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

hops - hope


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*hope -> posh*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

posh - post


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*post -> lost*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

lost---lust (still going in circles, lol)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2006)

lust>>>>>lush


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

lush.....hush


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2006)

hush>>>>>husk


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

husk > dusk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

dusk - musk


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

musk > scum


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2006)

scum > cups


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 25, 2006)

I was on: Cops!  just kidding


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2006)

Friday said:


> scum > cups



cups - spun


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

spun > push


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

push----puss


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

puss > shup


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

shup(?)---shop


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL short for shut up!

shop > ship


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

ship - hops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

(A ship that hops? Oops!)

hops - hope


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

hope - hype


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

hype - type


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

type = pets


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

pets - site


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 26, 2006)

site - side


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

side - dice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

dice = dies


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

dies - sled


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

sled = send


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

send - ands


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

sand = band


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

ooops

meant ands = band


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

band - bade


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

bade - base


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*base -> bass*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

bass - bras


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*bras -> bris*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

bris - brit


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2006)

brit = trim


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 26, 2006)

trim>>>>>>>mist


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

mist - fist


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

fist---this


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2006)

this = sits


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

sits - site


----------



## shygal (Jun 26, 2006)

site - seat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

seat - meat


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2006)

meat = atom


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

atom - tome


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 26, 2006)

tome > tomb


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 27, 2006)

tomb = moat


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2006)

Moat > molt


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*molt -> bolt*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

bolt - volt


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*volt -> jolt*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 27, 2006)

jolt > join


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*join -> loin*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

loin = coin


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 27, 2006)

coin > coil


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

coil = cool


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

cool = oleo


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

oleo....OREO.....(HELL YEAH!)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

oreo = more

(more oreos please! lol)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

more.......wore

DAMMIT! We need another letter....SMORE, lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

wore - ware


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

ware----wars


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

wars = wrap


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

wrap > part


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

part---star


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

star > rash


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

rash = hark


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

hark - harm


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

harm - hard


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2006)

hard = hair

(ps - big ups to DOLEMITE!)


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

hair > airs


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

airs - sire


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 27, 2006)

sire - tire


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

tire - wire


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 27, 2006)

lol are you trying to have the last word  

wire - hire


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

hire - fire

Me? No. *tee-hee*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

fire - mire

That would be an other thread. *grin*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

mire - rein


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

rein - nein (german for "no")


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2006)

Nein > Mein...as in Chow or Lo


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2006)

*mein -> pine*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2006)

pine = phen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

phen - then


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2006)

then = thee


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

thee - tree


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2006)

tree = tres


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

tres - ties


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 28, 2006)

ties- tied


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 29, 2006)

tied = tine


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

tine - fine


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 29, 2006)

Fine - Line


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

line - lime


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 29, 2006)

lime>>>>>mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

mail - nail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 30, 2006)

nail - lint

(I doing laundry - I was inspired!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

(inspiring, indeed...  )

lint - line


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 30, 2006)

line >>>>wine


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 30, 2006)

*wine - wind*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 30, 2006)

wind>>>>wand


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

wand > ward


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

ward - wart


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2006)

wart = tart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

tart - cart


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok I waited hoping someone else would type it first lol so I will dang it  lol 

cart - fart


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 1, 2006)

fart>>>>farm


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

farm > arms


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 1, 2006)

arms>>>>>star


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

star > tear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 1, 2006)

tear = raze


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

raze - laze


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2006)

laze>>>>>late


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

late - date


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 2, 2006)

*date - mate*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

mate - fate


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

fate > fare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

fare - fair


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

fair > fart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

fart - tart

(uhh... a fart tart...?)


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

tart > cart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

cart - mart


(Wanna buy a cart?  )


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

mart > mare

Or would you rather have a mare?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

(*singing to the tunes of Genesis* I can't ride...)

mare - pare

(Don't do that with mares, kids!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 3, 2006)

pare = area


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

_area ---> ears_


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*ears -- bear*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

bear - beer


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jul 3, 2006)

beer - Robe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

robe - rope


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

rope = prep


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*prep - peep*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 4, 2006)

peep > keep


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

keep - peck


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 4, 2006)

*peck - pick*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

pick - pike


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 4, 2006)

*pike --- like*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 4, 2006)

like = kill


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

kill - kilt


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*kilt - tilt*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

tilt = lilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

lilt - lint


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

lint = lion


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 5, 2006)

lion>>>>>nail


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

nail = alit


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 5, 2006)

alit>>>>late


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

late = pale


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 5, 2006)

pale>>>>alps


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2006)

alps = plus


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 5, 2006)

plus = lips


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

lips---list


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 6, 2006)

list = isle


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

isle = sled


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 6, 2006)

*sled - fled*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

fled = feed


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 6, 2006)

feed>>>>>deep


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 6, 2006)

*deep - seep*


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

seep > peep


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 9, 2006)

peep = epee


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 9, 2006)

*epee -- pete*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 9, 2006)

pete>>>>tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

tape - tate


----------



## Friday (Jul 9, 2006)

tate - tale


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 9, 2006)

*tale = alto*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

alto = foal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

foal - foam


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 10, 2006)

foam>>>>fame


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

fame = mane


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

mane---mame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

mame - dame


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

dame = maid


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2006)

maid = made


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

made = dead


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2006)

dead = deed


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 10, 2006)

*deed -- feed*


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

feed = beef


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

beef ----> fete


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

fete - fate


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 10, 2006)

*fate -- date (hmmm I wonder what that is  LOL must be a some kind of fruit)*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

date - teed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

teed = tide


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

tide - hide (Is that where the tide hides?)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

hide - diet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

diet - died


----------



## 4honor (Jul 11, 2006)

died - idea


----------



## Friday (Jul 11, 2006)

idea - read


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

read - road


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*road -- toad*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

(A really dangerous place for a toad...)

toad - load


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 11, 2006)

load - dial


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

dial - lead


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

lead - leap


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*leap -- play*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

play - slay


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

slay = yams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

yams - cams


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*cams -- came*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

came - fame


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

fame = mean


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*mean -- meat*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

meat = mesa


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

mesa - mess


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

mess = seas


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 11, 2006)

seas>>>>>seat


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 11, 2006)

seat >> feat


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 11, 2006)

feat>>>>fete


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*fete -- fate*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 11, 2006)

fate - peat


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

peat----phat (lol)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

phat = than


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 12, 2006)

*than -- that*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

that - thai


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2006)

thai - hair


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

hair = hare


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

hare----hire


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

hire = fire


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

fire----fear


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

fear = tear


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

tear = trap


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 12, 2006)

*trap -- star*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

star - tart


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

tart = arts


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 12, 2006)

arts = rate


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

rate = tore


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 12, 2006)

tore>>>>rent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

rent - tent

(rent-a-tent?)


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2006)

Tent - neat


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2006)

neat = teen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 12, 2006)

teen = pent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

pent - pont


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2006)

pont - pond


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 12, 2006)

*pond -- bond*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

bond - fond


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

fond = node


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

node = dean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

dean - lean


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 13, 2006)

*lean -- nail*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

nail = lane


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

lane = leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

leap - leaf


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 13, 2006)

leaf>>>>>.fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

fate - fake


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

fake = kale


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

kale = keel


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

keel = peek


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

peek - peak


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 13, 2006)

*peak -- keep*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

keep - peck


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

peck - deck


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

deck - dice


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

dice = rice


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

*rice -- nice*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

nice - iced


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

*iced -- tied*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

tied = time


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

time - lime


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

lime = film


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

Film = Life


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

life - wife


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

*wife -- file*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

file - pile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2006)

pile>>>>pail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

pail - rail


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2006)

rail>>>>>rile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

rile - ripe


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

ripe = rife


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

rife - rift


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

rift = fist


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

fist - list


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 14, 2006)

list = tics


----------



## The Kid (Jul 14, 2006)

tics = sick


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 15, 2006)

sick = kiss


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

*kiss -- skit*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 15, 2006)

skit => site


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2006)

site - silt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2006)

silt - sill


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

*sill -- silo*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 15, 2006)

silo = foil


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 15, 2006)

foil>>>>>>>foul


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

foul - fool


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2006)

fool>>>>> pool


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

*pool -- tool*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

tool - look


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

*look -- hook*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2006)

hook>>>>>cook


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

cook = dock


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

dock = code


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 17, 2006)

code <= node


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

node - nope


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

nope - pose


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

pose - sped


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

sped - seed


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

seed - desk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

desk - dusk


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 17, 2006)

*dusk -- tusk*


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

tusk - stud


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

stud - stur (german word for: stubborn/obdurate)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2006)

stur = true


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 17, 2006)

true>>>>rate


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

rate - sate


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 17, 2006)

sate > sent


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

sent = teas


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

teas - ease


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

ease - eras


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

eras - rues


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2006)

rues - rude


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 18, 2006)

rude>>>>read


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

read - road


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

road = dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

dare - deal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2006)

deal>>>>>lads


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

lads = ails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

ails - oils


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 20, 2006)

oils>>>>foil


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

foil - fool


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

fool = polo


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 21, 2006)

polo>>>>hoop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

hoop - loop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 21, 2006)

loop>>>>>>lops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

lops = clop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

clop - flop


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

flop - flow


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

flow - glow


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 22, 2006)

glow > grow


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 22, 2006)

grow>>>>>>>>>>word


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

word = ward


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

ward - wand


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 23, 2006)

wand - draw


----------



## Ceres (Jul 23, 2006)

draw-drag...ceres


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

drag = grid


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

grid - ride


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

ride = weir


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

weir - ewer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

ewer = ever


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

ever - rave

p.s. Right now "coincidentally" it feels like I am at a rave as I am listening to this particular song from Aphex Twin with the use of a didgeridoo.

It's very hypnotic also.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

rave - save


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

save - east


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2006)

east - tats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

tats - fats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

fats = yummy! Ooops. I mean ...

fats = safe


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2006)

safe - fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

fame - faye


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

faye (Hmmm. I should challenge that word.) = leaf


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

_leaf <----- old word_

**POOF**

_felt <----- new word_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

felt...

*zoing*

...pelt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

pelt

*kboom (large echo)*

kelp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

kelp

*DONG*

peel


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 27, 2006)

peel>>>>>>>>>pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

pale 

...

pace


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

pace = pack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

pack...

???

...sack


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2006)

sack>>>>>>>>>>sick


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

sick = kids


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2006)

kids - sink


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

sink -- sing!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 29, 2006)

lalalala (sing) = guns (bang! bang!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

guns 

*whip out*

buns


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 29, 2006)

buns >>>>>>>>>spun


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

spun - Spuk (german for apparition)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

spuk = puke


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

puke - duke


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 30, 2006)

duke>>>>>>>>dupe


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 30, 2006)

*dupe = dude*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

dude = rude


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

(rude dude? yahoo?)

rude - rudd


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

rudd - drug


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

drug>>>>>>>>>drag


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

drag = dreg


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

dreg>>>>gear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

gear = rang


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

rang>>>>>>>rain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

rain - pain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

pain>>>>>>>pant


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

pant - rant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

rant>>>>>>>>>>tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

tear - fear


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 1, 2006)

fear - flea


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 1, 2006)

itchy FLEA gets you FLAN


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 1, 2006)

flan>>>>>>>>>>land


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

land = deal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

deal - meal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 2, 2006)

meal>>>>>>>>>lime


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

lime = mole


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 4, 2006)

mole>>>>>male


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 4, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> mole>>>>>male



Male = Lamb


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 4, 2006)

lamb>>>>>>>>>lamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

lamp - pale


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 4, 2006)

pale > peas


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

peas - seas


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 5, 2006)

seas = sass


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 5, 2006)

sass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sash


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 5, 2006)

sash > hash


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

hash = shag


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

shag - hogs


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

hogs > dogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

dogs - fogs


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

fogs > frog


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

Frog>>golf


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2006)

golf>>>>>>>>>gulf


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

gulf>>>fuel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

fuel = self


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

self = fled


----------



## socaldave (Aug 7, 2006)

fled>>>>lead


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

lead - bald


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 7, 2006)

bald > band


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

band - hand


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 8, 2006)

hand>>>>>>>>>>>>>hard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

hard = hare


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 9, 2006)

hare>>>>>>>>>>>real


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> hare>>>>>>>>>>>real



Real - Lore​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

lore - love


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

love = lose


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

lose - hose


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 10, 2006)

hose>>>>>>>>>>>>>>shoo


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2006)

shoo - hoop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 11, 2006)

hoop>>>>>>>>>>pool


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2006)

pool - plod


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 13, 2006)

plod>>>>>>>>drop


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2006)

drop - drip


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 14, 2006)

drip - prim


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 14, 2006)

prim>>>>>mire


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

mire - Miro


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 15, 2006)

Miro>>>>>>>>>>roam


----------



## SummerG (Aug 16, 2006)

roam - more


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

more - sore


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

sore - robe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 16, 2006)

robe>>>>>>>>>>>bare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 16, 2006)

bare = dear


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

DeAr ========= RaId


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

raid - road


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 17, 2006)

road>>>>>>dare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

dare = dark


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

dark - lark


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

lark = lurk


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 18, 2006)

lurk>>>>>>>rusk


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

rusk - dusk


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 19, 2006)

dusk>>>>>>skid


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

skid = disc


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

disc - side


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*side - sire*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 20, 2006)

sire>>>>>>rile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

rile = lyre


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

lyre - tyre


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

tyre - yore


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

yore - vore


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

vore - rave (I was listening to some Prodigy earler.  )


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

rave=eaves


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

eave = even

Dee you made a 4 letter word into a 5 letter word.

Word up! 

(rave = eaves :doh: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

even - ever


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*ever - rove*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

rove - dove


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

dove = dole


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

dole - cole


----------



## bucknrut (Aug 21, 2006)

cole - coke


----------



## mango (Aug 22, 2006)

*coke - poke*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

poke - joke


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 22, 2006)

joke - joey


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

joey = jove


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2006)

jove - jive


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

jive - hive


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2006)

*hive - hire*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

hire - sire


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 23, 2006)

sire>>>>>>rest


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

rest - nest


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

nest - tend


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

tend - lend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

lend = land


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2006)

land>>>>>>plan


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

plan ---- Lamp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2006)

lamp>>>>>limp


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

limp - pile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 25, 2006)

pile>>>>>>leap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

leap = pled


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

pled - dale


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 26, 2006)

dale = leaf


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*leaf - fell*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 27, 2006)

fell>>>>felt


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 27, 2006)

---felt-melt---


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 27, 2006)

*melt = time*


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*time - tame*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

tame = ream


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

ream - team


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*team - teak*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

teak - mate


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2006)

mate - male


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

male = mail


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2006)

mail - tail


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 28, 2006)

tail >> lite


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

lite - list


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

list - fist


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

fist = fast


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

fast - fart (hoping that it doesn't smell...  )


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*fart - fair*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

(A fartfair? Sounds smelly...  )

fair - hair


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*hair - hare*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

hare = bare


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

bare - bari


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 28, 2006)

bari>>>>>sari


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

sari - rays


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

rays = rams


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

View attachment 477.gif


rams - spam


----------



## Friday (Aug 29, 2006)

spam - pram


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

pram - raps


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> pram - raps



*raps=pans *


----------



## Friday (Aug 29, 2006)

pans - sand


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

sand - land


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

land - deal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

deal - meal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

meal = helm


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

helm - home


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

home - hope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

hope = pope


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

pope --- Pole


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 30, 2006)

pole>>>>>loop


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

loop = poop  :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

poop = pops


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

pops - paps


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

paps---apes


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

apes - rape (plant)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

rape (plant) = pair


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

pair - raid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

raid>>>>>>read


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

read = ward


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

ward>>>>>warn


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2006)

warn = wren


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 31, 2006)

wren>>>>>>rent


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

rent - Ren&#233;


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Rene (with the accent) = tern


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

tern - torn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

torn = knot


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

knot - knit


----------



## lmbchp (Sep 1, 2006)

knit > snit


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 1, 2006)

snit>>>>>snot


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

snot = toes


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

toes - woes


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

woes - webs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

webs - bees


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

bees - ease


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

ease - east


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2006)

east - teal


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

teal - lace


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

lace = kale


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

kale - like


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

like - bike


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

bike = bake


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

bake - take


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 3, 2006)

take>>>>>>tike


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

tike = tick


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

tick tock tick tock...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 3, 2006)

tock>>>>>sock


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

sock = cost


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

cost - post


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 4, 2006)

post>>>>>>>>>spat


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

spat - spit


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 4, 2006)

spit - pots


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

pots = step


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> pots = step






step = pelt


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

pelt - plot


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

plot - tops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

tops = fops


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

fops - flop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 5, 2006)

flop>>>>poll


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

poll = pool


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

pool - cool


('though I hope the pool isn't too cool...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

cool = fool (I hope the fool who jumped in the pool isn't too cool.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

fool - foul (I hope you're not too disappointed...)


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2006)

Foul - loud


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 8, 2006)

loud>>>>>>dour


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

dour - door


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 9, 2006)

door>>>>>>>root


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2006)

root - tour


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

tour = trod


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

trod - toad


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 10, 2006)

toad>>>>>date


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

date - late


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2006)

late - tail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

tail = flit


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 11, 2006)

flit>>>>>fill


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

fill - full


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

full = flue


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 12, 2006)

flue>>>>>leaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

leaf - leap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 12, 2006)

leap>>>>pelt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

pelt = plot


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

plot - lots


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 13, 2006)

lots>>>>>list


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

list = toil


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

toil>>>>>>tool


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

tool - cool


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 14, 2006)

cool>>>>>cowl


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

cowl - lowe


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

lowe = well


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 17, 2006)

well>>>>>will


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2006)

Well = Wall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

wall - awls


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

awls - owls 

(HooHoooo...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

owls = slew


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

slew - stew


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

wets = stow


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 20, 2006)

stow>>>>>>swat


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

swat = saws


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

saws - twas


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

twas = swam


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2006)

swam = seam


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

seam>>>>>meat


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

meat - beat


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 21, 2006)

beat>>>beam


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

beam - bade


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 22, 2006)

bade >>> date


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

date - late


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2006)

late>>>>>last


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

last - lost


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> last - lost



lost - stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

stop - port


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 25, 2006)

port>>>>tour


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

tour = turk


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

turk = tuck


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 27, 2006)

tuck>>>>tack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

tack = scat


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Ski-Ba-Bop-Ba-Dop-Bop...

scat - task


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

task - sack


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

sack - rack


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 30, 2006)

rack>>>>>race


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

race = area


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

area - real


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

real = leap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2006)

leap>>>>lean


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

lean - Dean


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2006)

dean>>>>>sand


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

sand>>>Band


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

band - rand


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

rand>>>>>rain


----------



## lmbchp (Oct 3, 2006)

rain > pain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 3, 2006)

pain>>>>pant


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

pant - part


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

part = tart


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

tart - dart


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

dart = lard


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

lard - lara


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 6, 2006)

lara -> lava


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

lava - lala


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

lala = call


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

call - tall


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2006)

tall - tail.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

tail - rail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

rail = sail


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2006)

sail = lies


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

lies - dies


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

dies = hide


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

hide a ride


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2006)

Ride = Dice.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

dice = cine


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

cine - cinq (french for "five")


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

cinq = nice


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

nice - rice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

rice = crib


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

crib - ribs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

ribs>>>>bras


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

bras = brat


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

brat>>>trap


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

trap - trop (french for "too")


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

trop>>>>>rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

rope - dope


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 9, 2006)

dope>>>>>deep


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

deep - weed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 9, 2006)

weed - weld


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

weld - drew


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

drew - crew


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

crew - wren


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

wren = rent


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2006)

rent>>>>nest


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

nest - rest


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2006)

rest>>>>>star


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

star - tart


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2006)

tart>>>>cart


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

cart - arts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2006)

arts>>>>stir


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

stir - trip


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2006)

trip - part


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 12, 2006)

part>>>pert


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

pert - perk


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 13, 2006)

perk>>>>>peek


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

peek - peak


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 13, 2006)

peak = teak.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

teak = date


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

date - late


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

late - heat


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

heat - beat


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

beat - tame


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

tame - lame


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 14, 2006)

lame>>>>mile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

mile = lima


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

lima - aims


----------



## Friday (Oct 15, 2006)

aims - miss


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

miss>>>>mist


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

mist = most


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2006)

most>>>>tomb


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

tomb = bomb


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 16, 2006)

bomb>>>>>boob


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A boob-bomb...? Ahem.

boob - n00b


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

nOOb (??? ) = bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

bone - hone


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

hone = home


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

home - dome


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

dome = doom


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

(The Dome of Doom? Sounds cool! Gives me an idea...)

doom - room


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 17, 2006)

room>>>>roam


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

roam - foam


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

foam - moan


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

moan = roan


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

roan - loan


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 18, 2006)

loan>>>>moan


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

moan (deja vu!!) = moon


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

moon - boom


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

boom room


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

room = more


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

more - move


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 20, 2006)

move>>>>home


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

home - dome


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

dome>>>>>node


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

node----dean


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

dean>>>>lean


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

lean--line


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

line>>>> mile


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

mile---male


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

male - malt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

malt = palm


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

palm - calm


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2006)

calm>>>>camp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

camp = cape


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

cape - cave


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

cave = cane


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

cane - dane


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 23, 2006)

dane>>>band


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

band - land


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

land - dial


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2006)

dial--lids


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2006)

lids - sled


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

sled--lies


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

lies - sole


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

sole--love


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

love - evil :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

evil - evie


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

evie - vile


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

vile - vibe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 24, 2006)

vibe>>>>>hive


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

hive = heil


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 25, 2006)

heil>>>>heal


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

heal - seal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

seal = slab


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

slab - slob


----------



## Ceres (Oct 25, 2006)

this is hard....slob-blob


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

blob - blog


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

blog>>>>slog


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

slog = glow


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

glow - flow


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

flow - owls


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

owls - bowl


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

bowl = blog


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2006)

blog>>>>blot


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

blot - plot


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

plot - told


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

told - gold


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

gold - glad


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

glad - vlad


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 28, 2006)

vlad>>>>>diva


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

diva - dive


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

dive = dime


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

dime - lime


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 29, 2006)

lime>>>>mite


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

mite - mile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

mile = lice


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

lice - dice


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

dice---dine


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

dine - fine


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

fine---five


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

five - live


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

live---line


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

line - dine


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2006)

dine - need


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

need - feed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

feed = flee


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 30, 2006)

flee>>>felt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2006)

felt = lent


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

lent - tent


----------



## fyron (Oct 31, 2006)

tent - teen


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

teen - keen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

keen = knew


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

knew - knee


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

knee - need


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2006)

need - dine


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

dine - ends


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

ends = need


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2006)

need>>>node


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 3, 2006)

node = gone


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 3, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> node = gone



gone - long


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

long = only


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

only - lone


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

lone = none


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 4, 2006)

none>>>>bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bone *twist* done


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 5, 2006)

done>>>>dote


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

dote = toad


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

toad - load


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> toad - load



toad?¿?¿?  *datz me*

load - alto


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

alto - salt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2006)

salt>>>also


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

also - slap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

slap - clap


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

clap - pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

pale - dale


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 7, 2006)

dale>>>>late


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

late - date


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

date - teed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

teed - reed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

reed = drew


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

drew - word


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

word - Mord (german for murder)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2006)

mord>>>>worm


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

worm - wore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

wore = ewok


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

ewok - woks


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

woks - stow


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

stow - slow


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2006)

slow>>>>blow (most men's dream )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

You are sooo naughty, Mottie! (Naughty Mottie! Hmmm. It rhymes!)

blow = blob


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

blob - bloc


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 11, 2006)

bloc>>>>clot


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

clot = clog


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

clog - logo


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2006)

logo>>>>goal


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

goal - coal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2006)

coal>>>>colt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

colt - bolt


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 12, 2006)

bolt = told


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

told - hold


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

hold = bold


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 13, 2006)

bold>>>>hold


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

hold - bold


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Mottie and TW!!! Lol!   

bold = load


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

load - toad

I just couldn't resist...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

toad>>>>atom


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

atom - most


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

most>>>>tome


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

tome = tomb


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

tomb - comb


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

comb>>>>bomb


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bomb - boom


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

boom >>>>moon


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

moon - noon


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

noon = loon


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

loon - loom


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

loom = mole


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

mole - pole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

pole = plot


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

plot - slot


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

slot = stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

stop - step


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

step = spat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

spat - spot


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

spot = soap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

soap - soak


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

soak = bask


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bask - bark


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

bark = dark


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

dark park...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

park - crap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

crap = crab


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

crab - cabs


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

cabs - bask


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 15, 2006)

bask>>>>mask


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

mask - mast


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

mast - amps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

amps - lamp


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

lamp - malt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

malt - tall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

tall = last


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

last - silt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

silt - salt


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

salt - twas


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

twas - wasp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

wasp = pals


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

pals - pale


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

pale = play


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 16, 2006)

play>>>slay


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

slay = y'all


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

y'all - tall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

tall = till


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

till - kill


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

kill = bill (Mwaahhaahaha)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

makes sense...

bill - will


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

will = fill


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

fill - hill


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

hill = mill


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

mill - sill


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

sill = till


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

till - tile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

tile = vile


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

vile - pile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 19, 2006)

pile>>>>leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

leap - leaf


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

leaf = self


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

self - felt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

felt - flea


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 20, 2006)

flea>>>>flex


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

flex - flew


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

flew - wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

wolf - golf


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2006)

golf>>>>flag


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

flag - lags


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

lags - gags


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

gags - gage


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

gage = ages


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

Ages - gaze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

gaze = game (would you like to play a game?)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

game -same (Well it's time for bed it's 2 o'clock at night so it do the same. Good night I will play the game another day


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

G'night

same = maze


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

maze - haze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

haze = hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

hate - fate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

fate = gate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

gate - late


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

late = mate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

mate - date


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

date - tied


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

tied - lied


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

lied - lies

This have been told to many by your horrible (imitate Idi Amin, if you saw my other message) President


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

lies = sled


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

sled = släde in swedish - såld in swedish the same as sold in english.

So................:bow: 

sled - sold


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 22, 2006)

sold>>>>doll


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

doll = load


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

I will also be in this game ! 

load - also


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

also - ales


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

I prefer Wiessbier and ales less ! 

ales - less


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

less - ness


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

ness>>>>nest


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

*Nest* I thing I will *Rest*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

rest - rust


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

rust - Well now I *must *rest


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

rest>>>>rate


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Well it went wrong there it was *must * I had rest I had before.

Must - lust or ????? rate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

rate = date


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

date - fade


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

fade - *made * 

We *made* a wrong turn up there it was lust but what e heck....


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2006)

This post I have made dear.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh *dear* that what I just *fear* not much though


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 24, 2006)

I FEAR i may FART


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, then. *Fart *a *tart. 
*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

I had a cake yesterday now I got a .....................

tart - cart:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 24, 2006)

cart --- rats


Eeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

rats - brat


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

brat = tarp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

tarp - harp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

harp = harm


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

harm = rhea

View attachment rhea.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

rhea = wear


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

wear - aero............


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

aero = roan


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Roan - road


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

road - load


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2006)

load>>>>>>coal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

coal = loco


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

loco - clot


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

What is loco  it's not in my dictioneary.

clot - clod


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 26, 2006)

clod>>>>>dock


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

@ fatcharlie: loco is spanish and means "crazy" (or "insane" or "mad")

dock - duck


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 27, 2006)

duck = deck


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

deck - heck


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 27, 2006)

heck>>>>hack


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

hack - sack


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

sack - but I must be really *sick* to just go on and on.........................


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 28, 2006)

sick = tick


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2006)

tick>>>>kite


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

kite - K.I.T.T.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

kite - K.I.T.T. ?????? 


K.I.T.T. - katt TW that what's you are ......swedish for cat.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

kite - K.I.T.T. ?????? 


K.I.T.T. - katt. TW that's what you are .....swedish for cat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

katt - (with TW and Fatcharlie, this game is .. interesting!)

take


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

take - sake


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I can't say anything else then this game is educational. I have to look up many words and soon you can go on holiday to Sweden and speak or at least write perfect swedish 

Sake (Have you tested that ??? :bow: in Japan ???? it's really strong :shocked: .


sake - lake (It's a fish in Northern Atlantic  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

lake is also some kind of sea... 

lake - fake


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 29, 2006)

fake>>>>leaf


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 29, 2006)

leaf - flee


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

flee - flea


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

flea - life:happy:  :happy: :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

life - wife


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

wife = file


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

file - pile


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

file - mile


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

OK then pile -- mile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2006)

mile>>>>mill


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

mill - milt


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

milt - *tilt* Game over !


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2006)

tilt>>>>mitt


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2006)

Swedish lecture #3

mitt = mine in swedish

ditt = yours in swedish.

So.....
mitt - ditt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

ditt (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm) = tilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

tilt - kilt


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

kilt - kiln


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

kiln - Köln (Cologne in german )


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Köln - link


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

R: Hey, where did you find the "Ö"?

link - pink


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

pink - pint


_R: I copied and pasted.  _


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

R: :doh: Should've known... :doh:

pint - dint


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

dint - tidy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

tidy - tiny


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

tiny = knit


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

knit - knot


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

knot = note


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

note - dote


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

dote = mote


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

mote :huh: - mole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

R. mote - as in dust mote - those little particles of dust that you see when a shaft of sunlight comes in through a window

mole = role


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

R: Aha...

role - pole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

pole = bole


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

bole - hole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

hole = love


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

love - dove


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

dove - but I love my little *cove* were I can hide


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2006)

cove >>>>veto


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

veto - reto


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

reto - *note.* I don't understand reto  you mean retro ????


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

*Reto* is a name...

note - dote


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

dote-dost


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

dost - post


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

post = past


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

past - paso


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

paso = peso

Paso????


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 10, 2006)

peso>>>>post


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

R: @bbwsweetheart: paso as in paso doble (that's a dance FYI)

post - cost


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

veto = vent


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

R: veto??? vent???? Did you hit the page before?

OK, once again:

post - cost


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

A. :doh: :doh: :doh: 

cost = stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

stop - trop (french for "too", as in "too much")


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

trop mad: ) = prod


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

prod - prog


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

prog confused:    ) = grog


----------



## FUPAthanx4askin (Dec 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> prog confused:    ) = grog



frog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

FUPAthanx4askin said:


> frog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd suggest, you'd better take a look at the starting post of this thread to check the rules...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> prog confused:    ) = grog


R: prog = short for program...

grog - greg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

greg = eggs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

eggs - legs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

legs = elms


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

elms - helm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

helm - hole


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

hole - mole


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 11, 2006)

Mole = hole


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

hole - helm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

helm = melt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

melt - felt


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

felt => belt getting harder and harder:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

belt - bell


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

bell -cell


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

cell - hell


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

hell = bell


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Then I can say

bell=hell read what you write yourself


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 14, 2006)

hell >>>>help:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

help - kelp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 14, 2006)

kelp>>>>peel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> kelp>>>>peel


peel - keel


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

keel - feel. Why do I feel that you speld wrong for Kiel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

feel = flea


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> feel = flea


flea - flee


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

flee = self


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> flee = self


self - sell


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

sell = tell


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> sell = tell


R: William?

tell - fell


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: William?
> 
> tell - fell



No Robin Hood  

Fell -fall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

fall = wall


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2006)

wall>>>>claw


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

claw = clap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2006)

clap>>>>plan


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

plan = lamp


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

lamp - pall:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

pall = pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> pall = pale


pale - pole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

pole = clop


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

clop - chop


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

clop - slop (or is that with two oo´s ?) I dont have time to see in the dictionary this is kind of stressy:blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

slop = food for pigs
sloop = a boat

slop = plop


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

plop - prop


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

prop = rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

rope - lope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

lope = peel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

peel - reel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

reel = reef


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

reef - feez (Is it spelled the same way in english ? Turkies hat.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Close. Fez.

the nonexistent word (in the English language) feez = free


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

free - reel :bow:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 16, 2006)

reel>>>>lyre


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

lyre - lear (King Lear :bow: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

lear - liar


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

liar = fair


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

fair - pair


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

pair - lair


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 17, 2006)

lair-------rain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

rain = vain


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

Vain - vair:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

vair = rave


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 19, 2006)

rave = amber:blush: 

rave => Bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

bear - near


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

near = rear (LOOK OUT!!)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 20, 2006)

rear>>>>bare


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

bare => hare likes mushrooms


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

hare - hard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

hard = yard


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

yard - lard


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2006)

lard - liar


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

liar - raid


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

raid = dark


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

dark - dork


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

dork - dock


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

dock - lock


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

lock = hock


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

hock - sock


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

sock = woks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

woks - snow


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

snow = know


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 22, 2006)

know - wink


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

wink - pink


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 22, 2006)

pink -kind


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

kind - hind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

hind = dine


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

dine - fine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

fine = line


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 23, 2006)

line - pine trees is what I have a lot of,even indoors


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

pine - wine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

wine = wind


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2006)

wind - kind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

kind = bind


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

bind - bing


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2006)

bing - sing. Soon you, me and everybody will sing "Happy new year.......":bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

sing = grin


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 28, 2006)

grin>>>>>>rind


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

rind - rand


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

rand = rank


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

rank - pank (broke, without of money in swedish  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, at least you're translating some of those so-called words of yours!  

pank = pack


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

pack - sack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

sack = task


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

task - sake


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 30, 2006)

sake>>>sane


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

sane = nose


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

nose - dose


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

dose = bode


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

bode - bose (name of a company)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

bose = rose (my favorite flower!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

rose - hose


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

hose = (my) nose!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

*hands over a tissue*

nose - node


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

R. Thang. Gu.

node = dome


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

R: You're welcome.

dome - rome


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 31, 2006)

rome>>>lore


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

lore - lord


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

lord = loud


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

loud - laud ......over chocolate see another thread


----------



## lalirith (Jan 1, 2007)

laud - lard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

lard - tard (french for "late")


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

tard = dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

dare - bare


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 2, 2007)

bare>>>>bran


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

bran - bras


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

bras = bark


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

R: Barking bras... interesting... :blink:

bark - dark


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

dark = rack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

rack - race


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 3, 2007)

race>>>>cure


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

cure - pure


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

pure - sure? Are you sure it's pure or else it won't cure you, that bras that barkes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

sure = rise


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

rise-size ... I'm sure you are the right size for me and I will rise :blush: :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Fatcharlie!!!!!

size = site


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

site - bite .... and then I like to bite:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Ugh.  

bite = bile


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

bile - sorry I promise to pay the *bill *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Ahhhhh. :doh: 

bill = till


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

till - tilt (I think I have tilted:blink: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

tilt - kilt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

kilt = kill


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

kill - bill


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2007)

bill>>>>bull


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

bull - hull


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

hull = cull


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

cull - dull


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 6, 2007)

dull>>>>doll


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

doll - toll


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

toll = tall


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

tall - call


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

call = lace


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

lace - face


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

face = race


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

race - aces


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

aces = base


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

base ----- stab


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 7, 2007)

stab - stub


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

stub - tube


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2007)

tube>>>>butt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

butt = stub


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

stub - best


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

best - test


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 8, 2007)

test>>>>>sate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

sate - date




> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

date = fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

fate - late


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

late = tail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

tail - rail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

rail = bail


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

bail (me out) =>(and I will) sail (away)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

sail (away and jump bond!  ) = your plan will surely *fail*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

fail - rail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

rail = gail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

gail - tail


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

tail - so you mean that I shall stay in *jail *
I that thought you were a friend


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

jail>>>>>ails


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

ails = slay


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

slay>>>>slam


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Mottie!

slam = slim


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

BBWsweetheart 


slim>>>limp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

limp = wimp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

wimp>>>whim


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

whim = swim


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

swim>>>>wins


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

wins = wind


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

wind - Wine:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

wine>>>wane


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

wane = pane


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

pane>>>>pant (all this stalking is wearing me out  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Good one!

pant = rant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

rant>>>>rain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

rain = rind


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

rind>>>dine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

dine = dime


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

dime = time


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

time - omit


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2007)

omit>>>>tome


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

tome - dome


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

dome -mood .......y blues band


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

mood = room


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

room - Roma. Longing for some nice springday in Italy its like a kind of dreamland.:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

roma - coma


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

coma = comb


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

comb - bomb


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

bomb = mobs


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

bomb = mobs ...is it some terrorists out here ....=>mops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

mops - hops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

hops = bops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

bops - tops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

tops = taps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

taps - naps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

naps = pain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

pain (ouch...) - rain (soak...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

rain = near


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

near - dear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

dear = bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

bear - rear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

rear = race


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

race - lace


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

lace = lice (You likey the flied lice?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

lice - rice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

rice = crib


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 11, 2007)

crib - bird


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 11, 2007)

bird-bard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 12, 2007)

bard = yard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

yard - hard


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

Now, let's see the magic:

hard = herd

:bow:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 12, 2007)

herd>>>dear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

dear - pear


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

pear>>>peer


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

peer- pare


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

pare -rare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

rare - dare


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

dare - fear Bush


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2007)

fear >>>feat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

feat - feet


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

feet - felt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

felt # flee


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

flee = flew


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

flew - well


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2007)

well - welt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

welt - felt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

felt = late


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

late - date


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2007)

date>>>teal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2007)

teal>>>lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

lame - dame


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

dame = male


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

male - pale


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

pale = play


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

play - clay


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 18, 2007)

clay>>>>calm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

calm - malt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

malt = melt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

melt - belt


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

belt = bell


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

bell = ball


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

ball - call

Good for you for correcting your reply. I'm confused enough today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

call - wall


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

I wouldn't have to correct it if i had not had a long day myself
Wall = tall


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

tall = tell


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

tell = late


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

late - fate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

fate = hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

hate - date (doesn't seem to be a good date, huh?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

No, not an auspicious start!

date = fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

fate - rate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

rate = team


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

team - tear


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

tear = tree


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

tree - rest


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2007)

rest>>>>star


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

star - stab


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2007)

stab - bust


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

bust - buns


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 20, 2007)

buns>>>bans


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

bans - fans


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

fans - naps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

naps = snip


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

snip - pons


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

pons = pond


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

pond - dope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

dope = rope


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

rope - pier


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

pier = pipe


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

pipe - ripe


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

ripe = perm


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

perm - reps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

reps = spur


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

spur - plus


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

plus = plug


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

plug - slug


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

slug = slub


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

slub - buss


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

buss = cuss


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

cuss - scud


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 21, 2007)

scud>>>>>dust


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

dust - dusk


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2007)

dusk>>>>>dues


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

dues - hues


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

hues = shoe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

shoe - show (a shoe-show...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

show = host (shoe show host!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

host - post


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2007)

post>>>toes


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2007)

toes - soot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

soot - spot


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 25, 2007)

spot>>>>hops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

hops - hope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

hope = heap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

heap - leap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

leap = alps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

(leap over the alps... wow, that's a really big leap...)

alps - sale


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

sale - pale


----------



## DreamPolice (Jan 27, 2007)

pale - pail


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 27, 2007)

pail>>>>pile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

pile - vile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 28, 2007)

vile>>>>>life


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

life - live


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

live = hive


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> (leap over the alps... wow, that's a really big leap...)
> 
> alps - sale



Well, powered by love, anything is possible!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

hive - jive


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

jive>>>>evil


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

evil - lies


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

lies>>>>mile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

mile - mill


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

mill>>>>mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

mail - sail


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 30, 2007)

sail>>>>slay


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

slay - play


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 31, 2007)

play>>>>plan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

plan - pale


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 1, 2007)

pale>>>>lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

lame - game


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

game = mare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

mare - dare


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 2, 2007)

dare>>>>real


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

real - deal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

deal = leaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

leaf - deaf


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

deaf = fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

fate - gate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

gate = hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

hate - haze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

haze = raze


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

raze - daze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

daze = laze


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

laze - lake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

lake = make


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

make - take


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

take = bake


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

bake - sake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

sake = cake (Why didn't you bake a cake?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

cake - fake


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

fake = hake


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

hake - hale


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

hale = bale


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

bale - balm


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 3, 2007)

balm>>>>>meal


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

meal - real


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

real = seal


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

seal - last


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

last = lust


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

lust list... :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

list = tips


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

tips - tops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

tops = cops


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

cops - pops


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

pops = poop


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

poop - pope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

pope = rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

rope - dope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

dope = cope


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

cope - cape


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

cape = carp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

carp - care


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 4, 2007)

care>>>>mace


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2007)

mace - each


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

each = heap


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

heap - leap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

leap = peel


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

peel - keel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

keel = kelp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

kelp - help


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

help - hell


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

hell - yell


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

yell = dell


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

dell - doll


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

doll - toll


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 6, 2007)

toll>>>>told


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

told - cold


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

cold = clad


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

clad (?) - lady


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> clad (?) - lady



clad in clothing

lady = lazy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

R: Aha... somehow I don't get it... *scratches head, looking puzzled*

lazy - laze


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

laze = lace


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

lace - face


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

face - cane


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

cane = nice


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

nice - rice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

rice = dice


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

dice - mice


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

mice - come


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

come - echo  hooo hoooo


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

echo = hock


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

hock - chop


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

chop = chap


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

chap - pica


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

pica - pics


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 9, 2007)

pics>>>pies


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

pies - ship


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 9, 2007)

ship>>>pith


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

pith - thin


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 10, 2007)

thin>>>hind


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

hind - kind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

kind = bind


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

bind - dine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

dine = wine (wine and dine someone)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

wine - wind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

wind = kind


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

kind - rind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

rind = rend


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

rend - bend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

bend = mend


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

mend - amen :bow:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 11, 2007)

amen>>>>lame


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

lame = mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

mail - nail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

nail = pail


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

pail - pain (a pailful of pain? ouch!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

pain = rain


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

rain - liar


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

liar = girl


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

girl - grid


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

grid = grit


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

grit - brit


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

brit = rite


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

rite - ride


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

ride = bide


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

bide - hide


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

hide = died


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

died - lied


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

lied = lies


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

lies - seal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

seal = deal


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

deal - meal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

meal = peal


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

peal - pole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

pole - role


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

role - sole


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

sole = soul


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

soul - foul


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

foul - luft


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

luft - duft


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 12, 2007)

duft>>>>deft


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

deft = left


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

left - feel


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 13, 2007)

feel>>>>heel


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

heel - reel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

reel = beer


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

beer *flip* deer


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 14, 2007)

deer>>>read


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2007)

read - lead


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 14, 2007)

lead>>>dame


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2007)

dame - mode


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

mode = made


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

made - fade (made to fade???)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

fade - deal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 15, 2007)

deal>>>>>late


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 19, 2007)

late>>>>tile


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2007)

tile - file


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

file - live ?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 20, 2007)

live>>>>vial


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

vial - visa


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

visa = vise


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

vise - vice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

vice= mice


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 21, 2007)

mice>>>>>came


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Came => Same (= Lapplanders with his raindeers in Swedish )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

same = tame


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

tame - lame


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

lame = mate


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

mate - rate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

rate = pate


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

pate - tate


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 22, 2007)

tate>>>>tale


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

tale = tail


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

tail - rail


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

rail = nail


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

nail - ails


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

ails = pail


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

pail - play


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

play = pray


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

pray - prey


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

prey = grey


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

grey - gray


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

gray = dray


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

dray - fray


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 23, 2007)

fray>>>>>>rays


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rays....sway


----------



## Spanky (Feb 23, 2007)

sway......awry


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

awry - wars


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Wars => ears


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 24, 2007)

ears>>>>near


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

near - rear


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

rear => bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

bear - dear


(dear bear, check your rear...  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

dear = raid


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

raid - laid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

laid>>>>said


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

said - bias


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

bias - bait :wubu: :smitten: or :shocked:  :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

bait - bite


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

bite>>>>diet


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

diet - died :shocked:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

died>>>>>dime


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

dime - lime


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

lime = mime


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

mime - Mimi


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2007)

*mimi - mini


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

mini = mine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 26, 2007)

mine>>>>mint


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

mint - time


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

time = ties


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

ties - stir


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

stir = trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

trip - grip


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

grip = gird


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

gird - ride


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

ride = rise


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

rise ---- sore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

sore = soar


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

soar - arse


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone get a spanking?   

arse = rare


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

I rarely say arse. :doh: 

rare -ears


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I rarely say arse. :doh:
> 
> rare -ears



Hehehehe!

ears = seer


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

seer - eyes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

eyes - seen


----------



## mango (Feb 27, 2007)

*seen - bees*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

bees - tees


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

tees = step


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

step - stop


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

stop = past


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 28, 2007)

past>>>>pets


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

pets - post


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

post = host


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

host - cost




This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

cost>>>>cosy


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

cosy => nosy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

. nosy nose


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

nose => hose


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

hose = shod


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

shod - shoe


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 2, 2007)

shoe-shot

2P.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

shot = shut


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

shut - slut (none of the girls here...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

slut (means "the end" in Swedish) so I finish now.  


















.... Lots


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

lots of loot


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

lots of bots! OH MY!!!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 2, 2007)

Bats.

(In the belfry, even.)

-Qit


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

bats - tubs

Bats in tubs!  

Get 'em OUT! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

tubs - tube


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

tube - bent


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

bent - tent


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2007)

tent => you will *lent* me a tent ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

lent - lend (If I had a tent I'd lend you one for lent.)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

(If I had a tent I'd lend you one for lent.) Not for rent then 

Lend => send (sending some cheers and greetings to all of you !:bow: )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

send = mend


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

mend - bend


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 5, 2007)

bend &#8594; dent


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

dent - went


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

went = want


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

want - wand


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

wand = wend


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

wend - wind


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

wind = wine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

wine - vine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

vine = dine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

dine - line


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

line = fine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

fine - nine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

nine = mine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

mine - Nemo


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

Nemo - moan


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

moan - foam


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

foam = loam


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

loam - loan


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

loan - lone


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

lone - gone


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

gone = bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

bone - done


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

done - none


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

none = cone


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

none - noun


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

noun = undo


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

undo - node


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

node - tone


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

node = code


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

code => mode


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

mode = made


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

made => fade


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

fade = feed


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

feed => fead


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

???Charlie??? What's this fead??

fead = mead


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it not feed fead fead  

mead => dead


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Is it not feed fead fead
> 
> mead => dead



NO!  feed feeds fed

dead = lead


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

lead - read


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 7, 2007)

read - deer


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 7, 2007)

deer>>>>leer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

leer - beer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

beer = brie


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

brie - rise


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

rise = ryes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

ryes - frys


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

frys - surf


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

surf - turf


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

turf - turn


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

turn - burn


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

burn - born


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

born - torn


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

torn - corn


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

corn - horn


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

horn - worn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

worn = worm


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

worm - more


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

more - bore


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

bore = wore


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

wore - core


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

core = care


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

care - rare


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

rare = dear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

dear deer,
...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

deer = leer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

leer - beer


uhm... déjà vu?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

R. si!

beer = seer


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

beer/seer - peer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

peer = pare


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

pare - pray


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

read = reed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

@ bbwsweetheart: messed up the pages again? 


pray - prey


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

prey - yelp


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

yelp - pelt


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

pelt - peal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

peal - teal


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

teal -tell


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

tell - hell


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

hell - bell. 'Hell's Bells' lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

the hell bell fell... Yikes! That might be a fierce noise...


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh, do 'tell'. only kidding.

fell - feel. I quite like those words now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

feal - feat


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

feat/feel - fete


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

fete => meet. Till we meet again........


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh wadaya know. We're meeting again already .

meet - team


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

team => seam


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

seam - seat


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 9, 2007)

seat - sead


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

sead :huh: - seed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

seed = deed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

deed - need


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

need = deem


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

deem - deer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

deer = here


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

here - Hera


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Hera = ream


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

ream - real


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

real = reel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

reel - feel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

feel = free


----------



## Red (Mar 10, 2007)

Free = Tree *Yay*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

tree - reef


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

reef = fore


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

fore - core


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2007)

core>>>>role


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

role - roll


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2007)

roll>>>>>lord


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

lord - lard


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 11, 2007)

lard - read


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

read - dead

read the dead... :huh:?


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 11, 2007)

??? lol

dead - lead

'lead the dead'. Bit worrying eh. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

R: More some kind of dead leader... or so... 

lead - leaf


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

leaf - fear.

Kind of cheating cause I am watching a music video of a song entitled 'Fear'. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

fear - Lear


Fear the wrath of King Lear! :shocked:


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

Lear - Carl.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2007)

Carl - lark


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

lark in the dark...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 12, 2007)

dark >>>>>read


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

read - deer. (I think we have had this one before)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

I call this "déjà vu"...

deer - Heer (german for "army")


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

oh come on. stick to english.

Heer - Hear.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, impossible... and as long as I translate... why bother? 


hear - rear


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

rear -real


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

It's a real deal...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2007)

deal a meal. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

meal - meat


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

meat - meet


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

meet my feet... er... :blink:


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

hmmmmm....  NO THANKS! BLEH! lol

feet -beef


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

beef reef


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

reef - reek


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

reek - keen


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 13, 2007)

Keen - keel


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

keel - leak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

leak - leaf


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 13, 2007)

leaf - leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

leap - heap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 13, 2007)

heap = peal


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2007)

peal - yelp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

yelp = kelp


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

kelp - peel


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 14, 2007)

peel - help


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 14, 2007)

help - hope


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 14, 2007)

hope - rope


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

rope = prop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 14, 2007)

prop>>>>>poor


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2007)

poor - pour


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 15, 2007)

pour>>>>>port


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 16, 2007)

port - pert


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 16, 2007)

pert - tear. how many times have we had 'tear' now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

tear = tray


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 17, 2007)

tear is a trap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

...tray - trap...

trap - crap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 17, 2007)

crap>>>>park


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

park - dark


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

dark = dirk


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

dirk - dork


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Rule 1,566,001,222.112 subsection 2 a.

Never give a dirk to a dork!!  

dork = roed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

roed :huh: - road

I start to doubt my dictionary...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Roed

\Roed\, a. (Zo["o]l.) Filled with roe.

Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc 

:bow: 

Doubting Thomas! (Free Association)
 
road = toad


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

A roadtoad... does it wear wheels?

toad - load


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> A roadtoad... does it wear wheels?
> 
> toad - load



R. Only the crippled ones.  

Road toads do carry loads of dolls on their daily commutes.

loads = dolls


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

...and they have to pay a lot of tolls for it...


dolls - tolls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

tolls = stole (When you pay a toll, do you feel the state has stolen from you?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

stole - soles


Yup.


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

soles - moles

Uh, folks. We just went into 5 letters. Now what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooooooopss... :blush: 

mole - pole

better?


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

pole - pale

Yep.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 18, 2007)

pale>>>>>late


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

late for date...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 18, 2007)

date a dame


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

date a dame who is a *dean*!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

dean - dear


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 19, 2007)

dear - bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Dear bear,

you cause fear sometimes...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Fear is *free* of charge


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

feel free to flee


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 20, 2007)

Flee you say? I 'fled' ages ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

You fled and took the lead...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

lead = dead


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

dead - bead


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 21, 2007)

Bead on my head


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 21, 2007)

Head oh not again my Dear


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear, you Reap what you sow


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

that reap made me leap...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

leap>>>>>pate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

pate - past


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

past>>>>tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

tape - peas


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

peas>>>>>sate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

sate - sake


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

sake>>>>kale


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

kale - pale


Well, what could that mean if the kale is pale...?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

R. Scared?

pale = pace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

the pace of the race...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

*race* to the *cafe*!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

will the cafe be safe?


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 22, 2007)

Safe for Sale


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

sale on a male ... :huh:?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 22, 2007)

male>>>alms


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*alms>>>Mars*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

mars - star


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*star>>>rate*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

rate - teas


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*teas>>>>seal*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

seal a deal...


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*deal>>>>meal* :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

meal - meat


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 23, 2007)

heh,heh,

meat - beat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

that beat is neat...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 23, 2007)

neat>>>>tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

tale - tail


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Tail = Rail


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

*Rail* let me send some *mail *!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

mail a nail...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

A *nail *, no then I think you *fail*


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

fail so a bail ?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

bail - able to do so?


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 23, 2007)

able yes but it makes me blue


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

blue - I dont have a clue ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

a clue lead her to the lure...


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 24, 2007)

lure to lurk


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

lure to lurk => but I do a *purl* or two


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

your purl makes me hurl... :blink:


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

your purl makes me hurl... I hope it will not *hurt*


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 25, 2007)

hurt well I am a thug


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 25, 2007)

thug>>> huge


----------



## -X- (Mar 25, 2007)

huge - glue


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

glue - lube


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

lube - bile


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 26, 2007)

bile>>>>lime


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

a lime for a dime?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 27, 2007)

dime>>>made


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

made = maid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 28, 2007)

maid>>>>>mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2007)

mail - main


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

main = mine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

mine - dine


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 29, 2007)

dine with wine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

wine - wind


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 30, 2007)

wind - wand


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

wand - land


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

land = lend


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

lend - tend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

tend = send


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

send - hens


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

hens = shin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

shin - shun


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

shun  = nuts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

nuts - guts


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

guts = gnus


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

gnus = gums


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2007)

gums - smut


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

smut = stub


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2007)

stub - outs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

outs - ins... :doh:

outs - stop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 4, 2007)

stop>>>>port


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 4, 2007)

port - poor


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

poor - pour


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 6, 2007)

pour>>>>rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

rope - crop


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

crop - crap

(couldn't help myself)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

crap - Prag (German for "Prague")


did this help?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Prag - rags


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

rags - snag


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

rags - rang


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

rang>>>>gain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

gain = grin


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

grin >>>> iron


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

iron = roan


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

roan>>>soar


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

soar - star


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

star>>>>stir


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

stir = trip


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

trip>>>>pert


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

pert = part


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

part>>>spar


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

spar - trap


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

trap = pray


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

pray for prey...


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL, TW!

prey - year


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

that's a year to fear...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 9, 2007)

fear>>>>feat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

feat - neat


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Is it possible to find a *neat teen*?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

where has the teen been?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 10, 2007)

Possibly been seen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

seen keen?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

keen>>>>>peek


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2007)

peek - peak


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

peak>>>>cape


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 13, 2007)

cape>>>>care


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2007)

care - scar


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 13, 2007)

scar>>>>rats


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 14, 2007)

rats - cats


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

cats - fats


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 15, 2007)

fats>>>>fate


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 15, 2007)

fate - fart

(Somebody needs to keep this infantile)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 15, 2007)

fart tart (that's me after a few drinks & a curry:batting: )


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 17, 2007)

tart>>>>>tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

tear - rear


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2007)

rear - acre


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

acre - crap. lol


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 20, 2007)

crap - trap


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

trap - pant (ooh, I like that ).


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

pant - ants


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 20, 2007)

ants - spat


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 21, 2007)

spat = spit


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

spit - pips


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

pips - pops


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

pops - spot


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

spot - port


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 21, 2007)

port - corp


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 22, 2007)

corp - rope

Peace,
2P.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 22, 2007)

rope - rote


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 22, 2007)

rote>>>>core


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

core - wore


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 23, 2007)

wore - word. lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

word - rode


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 24, 2007)

rode - rods


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

rods - nods


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 24, 2007)

nods - send


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

send sand...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 27, 2007)

sand>>>>>fans


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

wanna produce a sandstorm?


fans - cans


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 29, 2007)

cans - sack. put the cans in the sack when your done. RECYCLE. lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

sack - pack


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 30, 2007)

pack>>>>pact


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

pact = tact


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

tact - tack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

tack = hack


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

hack - sack


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

sack = back


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

back - Bach (Johann Sebastian, composer)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Bach = chap


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

chap - caps


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

caps = pace


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

pace - race


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 10 seconds.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

race for RICE


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

rice mice .


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

mice mine (LOOK OUT!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

mine dine...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

dine = died


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

died - lied


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

lied = laid


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

laid - paid


----------



## Luvs2laff (May 4, 2007)

paid - pain


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

pain - rain :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

rain = near


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 6, 2007)

near>>>>>tern


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

tern = term


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

term - perm


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

perm = prim


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

prim - grim


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

grim = grid


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

grid - grin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

grin = grip


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

grip - trip


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

trip = pert


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

pert - Gert (just a name...)


----------



## J_Underscore (May 11, 2007)

like 'bort'. lol

Gert - Gear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

gear - rear


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 12, 2007)

rear>>>>dare


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

I dare to care...


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 14, 2007)

care>>>hear


----------



## J_Underscore (May 16, 2007)

hear - pear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

pear *flip* dear


----------



## gunther (May 16, 2007)

dear = axed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

Yikes! 

axed - axle


----------



## J_Underscore (May 17, 2007)

axle - lame. lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

lame name


----------



## J_Underscore (May 17, 2007)

name - same. ha. lol


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 17, 2007)

same >>>>>mean


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

mean - dean


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 17, 2007)

dean>>>>>tend


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

tend - bend


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

bend = rend


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 18, 2007)

rend>>>>near


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

near = nape


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

nape - naps


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

naps - slap


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

slap - flap


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

flap - play


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

play = pray


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

pray - year


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

year = yard


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

yard - dart


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

dart = dark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

dark dork


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

dork = dirk


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

dirk - ride


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

ride = tide


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

deer = mere


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

:huh: Where did that deer come from?

tide - tidy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

:doh: I don't know - it came out of nowhere!!

tidy = tied


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

tied - tire


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

tire = fire


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

hehehe, I'm responsible for the deer. lol

fire - reaf


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

R. Good to know I'm not going completely insane.

reaf = leaf


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

yeah, lol.

leaf - fear. ha

ooh, 200th post. Yay


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

fear = sear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on #200, J_JP_M!

sear - seer


----------



## J_Underscore (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Timberwolf 

seer - seed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

seed - need


----------



## J_Underscore (May 19, 2007)

here comes the deer again. lol

need - deer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 19, 2007)

R. Argh! That deer! Make it go away!

deer = free (make this a "deer free" zone hehehe)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

free - fire


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 19, 2007)

fire>>>rite


----------



## J_Underscore (May 19, 2007)

rite - tied


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

tied - lied


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2007)

lied - dial


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

dial - dias


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 21, 2007)

dias>>>sail


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

sail on a rail...


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

rail -real


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

It's a real deal


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 21, 2007)

It's a deal = seal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

seal - meal


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

meal - lime


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

lime - dime


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

dime - mile


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

mile - pile


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

pile - pled


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

pled - sled


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

sled = shed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

shed - head


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

head = heed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

heed - seed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

seed = teed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

teed - deed


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

deed = feed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

feed - feel


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

feel = free


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

free - tree


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

tree = rest


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

rest - best


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

best = bust


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

bust - rust


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

rust = stun


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

stun - turn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

turn = torn


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

torn - horn


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

horn = morn


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

morn ( I like that. That's a lil different!) *short for morning*  


morn - roam (Where would you like to roam in the morn?)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

roam - foam


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

foam - moat (the moat is foaming!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

moat - goat


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2007)

From Goat to Goal.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

goal - coal


Welcome aboard, Grandi!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2007)

From Coal to *Calm*.

Thank you Timberwolf!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2007)

calm balm...


You're welcome...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

balm - lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2007)

Lame - Dame


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 27, 2007)

dame >>>> meal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

meal - seal


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2007)

Seal - Seam


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

seam - seat


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2007)

seat - meat


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 28, 2007)

meat>>>>>tale


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

tale - pale


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2007)

pale - male


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

male - lamb


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2007)

lamb - balm


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

balm - palm


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2007)

palm - malt


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2007)

malt>>>>male


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

male for sale :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2007)

sale - lace


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

lace - face


:blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

face - cave


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

cave - save


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

save - vets


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

vets - veto


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

veto - velo


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

velo - love


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

love - dove


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

dove - veto


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

veto - over


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2007)

over - robe


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 1, 2007)

robe - bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

bear - fear


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

fear - ears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

ears of a seal


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

seal - less


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

less - bess


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

bess - bees


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

bees - sees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2007)

sees - sews


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

sews - wows


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 1, 2007)

wows - woes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

woes - shoe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

shoe>>>>home


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

home - Rome


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Rome - Room


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

room>>>>>root


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

root - loot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

loot - jolt


----------



## PrettyLife (Jun 3, 2007)

jolt - bolt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

bolt - blot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

blot - plot


Besides, Grandi, you forgot to change a letter...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 3, 2007)

plot>>>>loop


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

loop > pool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

pool - fool


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

fool > drool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

that's a letter too much...


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

fool > cool... *mutters*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish we could have a sticky post with the rule of the game...

cool - loop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

loop - lobo


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2007)

lobo>>>bowl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

bowl - wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

wolf - arrooo!

...er...

wolf - golf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

golf - Flop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 5, 2007)

flop>>>flow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

flow - flaw


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

flaw - lawn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

lawn - claw


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

claw - cowl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2007)

cowl - lock


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 7, 2007)

lock>>>>cool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

cool - pool


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

pool - loon


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

loon>>>>noel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2007)

noel - only


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 9, 2007)

only>>>>lion


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2007)

lion - nail


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 10, 2007)

nail>>>>lane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

lane - cane


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> lane - cane



cane - wane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

wane - want


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> wane - want



want - went (I know I gave up trying!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

went - tent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

tent - test


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

test = best


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

best - fest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

fest - stew


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 11, 2007)

stew>>>>whet


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

whet - what


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

what - thaw


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 12, 2007)

thaw - watt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

watt -tart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2007)

tart - tact


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

tact - fact


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 13, 2007)

fact - fart :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

fart




- tart


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 13, 2007)

tart>>>>trap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

trap - pare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

pare - part


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

part - raft


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 14, 2007)

raft>>>>farm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2007)

farm - mars


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 15, 2007)

mars>>>ramp


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 15, 2007)

Ramp - Tram


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

Tram - cram


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2007)

cram - crap


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 16, 2007)

crap - cram


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

cram was just entered but I will go with; *army*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 17, 2007)

army>>>tray


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

tray - yard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

a yard of lard...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

lard - dark


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

it was a dark park...


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 17, 2007)

Park - Pork


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

Pork - prop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2007)

prop>>>>poor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

poor - rope


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2007)

rope>>>>lore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

lore - rode


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 18, 2007)

Rode - Dole


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2007)

Dole - Deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

Deal - delt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 19, 2007)

Delt - Belt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

Belt - bolt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 19, 2007)

bolt - Colt


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 19, 2007)

colt>>>>toll


----------



## cammy (Jun 19, 2007)

toll - tall


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

tall - alto


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 20, 2007)

Alto - Halt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

Halt - malt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 20, 2007)

Malt - Tale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

Tale - lane


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 20, 2007)

Lane - Wane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

Wane - wale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

wale - late


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Late - Date


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2007)

Date - east


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 21, 2007)

east>>>>seam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

seam - beam


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Beam - Mead


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

mead - dead


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Dead - Deed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

deed - need


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Need - Seed


----------



## cammy (Jun 21, 2007)

seed - does


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

does - shoe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

shoe - show


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Show - Shod


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Shod - Dose


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Dose - Soda


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Soda - Dash


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Dash - Sash


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 22, 2007)

crap > trap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

trap - pant


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

pant - ants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

ants - salt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

Salt - Sale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

Sale - Male


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

Male - Lama


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

LLAma is spelled with two L's hun but I will go with your word anyway.... lol

Lama - mama


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2007)

I confess i am well n truely stumped now


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> LLAma is spelled with two L's hun but I will go with your word anyway.... lol
> 
> Lama - mama


Remark: In case of the animal, you might be right (unless she used the german version), but there is a language with this name, used in western Africa... 

mama - MOMA


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

moma - mame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

mame - dame


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

dame - tame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

tame - lame


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Remark: In case of the animal, you might be right (unless she used the german version), but there is a language with this name, used in western Africa...
> 
> mama - MOMA



Errrrrrrrrrrrr yeah like I was deffo using the West African lingo..ofcourse I wouldn't be that stoooopid to spell Llama incorrectly! *coughs*


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

Lame - Same


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

same - name


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

name - came


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

came - meal


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 27, 2007)

meal>>>late


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 27, 2007)

Late - Rate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2007)

rate-a-date...


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 27, 2007)

Date - Dame


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 28, 2007)

dame>>>>dean


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 28, 2007)

dean>>>bean


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 28, 2007)

bean>>>>beat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2007)

beat the boat


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 29, 2007)

clearly when one is on a *boat* a *coat* should be worn.


----------



## curveyme (Jun 29, 2007)

Coat >>>>> Toad


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 29, 2007)

Mr *Toad* goes on a *date*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2007)

date the fate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

fate - cafe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2007)

cafe - care


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

care - core


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 1, 2007)

core>>>rode


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 1, 2007)

rode - door


----------



## cammy (Jul 1, 2007)

My house needs a new DOOR and a new ROOF.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2007)

ROOF - Fool


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

fool >>>>>fowl


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

fowl = folk


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

folk>>>>>lock


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> folk>>>>>lock



Hello Mottie!!

lock = luck


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hello Mottie!!
> 
> lock = luck





Hiyas hun ltns  

luck>>>cull


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

Vacation and time with my sweetie!!

cull = lull


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds bliss - you jammy devil  

lull>>>>bull


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

bull *flip* dull


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2007)

dull - doll


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

doll - toll


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2007)

toll - jolt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2007)

jolt - bolt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2007)

bolt - loft


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2007)

loft - felt


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2007)

felt - life


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2007)

life - wife


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2007)

wife - flew


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2007)

flew - welt


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2007)

welt - lewd


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 6, 2007)

lewd - weed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2007)

weed - need


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 7, 2007)

need - deed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2007)

deed - dodo


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 7, 2007)

Dodo - Dado


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 8, 2007)

dado>>>>adds


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 8, 2007)

adds - days


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

days - stay


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

stay - task


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2007)

task - asks


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 9, 2007)

asks - kiss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

kiss - skie


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 9, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> kiss - skie



SkiE (don't know this word but working on my Llama principle?)

Skie - skin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

skin - king


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

king - kind


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

kind - rink


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

rink - sink


----------



## cammy (Jul 10, 2007)

sink - kink


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

kink - pink


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

pink - pine


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

pine - ping


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

ping - pong


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

pong - long


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

long - golf


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2007)

golf - goal


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

goal - gold


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

gold - fold


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

fold - mold


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

mold - told


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

told - lost


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

the lost post...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2007)

post - BBWs are pleasingly *SOFT*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2007)

soft - spot


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 12, 2007)

spot - port


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

port - trap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

trap - path


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 13, 2007)

path - tape


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

tape - pace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

pace - pact


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

pact - acts


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

acts - aces


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2007)

aces>>>>cake


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

cake---take .... as in take the cake  ok it wasn't that funny


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 14, 2007)

take >>>>tale (the tale of the cake thief no doubt )


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

tale - tile


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

did you mean late?

late---date


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

spaz-fa said:


> did you mean late?
> 
> late---date



sorry hun - I added an extra letter!

So It's from 

TILE

Apologies for the confuddledom!


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

no biggie... 
how about
tile---tail


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

tail - tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

tale - sale


----------



## spaz-fa (Jul 14, 2007)

sale--- leak


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 15, 2007)

leak - keel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2007)

keel - eels


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 15, 2007)

eels - seed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

seed - deer


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2007)

deer>>>>read


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2007)

read - area


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

area - arse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2007)

arse - seer


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2007)

seer>>>>tree


----------



## Kareda (Jul 16, 2007)

tree ~ thee


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

thee - feet


----------



## cammy (Jul 17, 2007)

feet - beet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

beet - best


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2007)

best - rest


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

rest ~ rust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

rust - runt


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 18, 2007)

runt - hunt


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2007)

hunt - stun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

stun - tuna


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)

tuna - tune


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

tune - nuts


----------



## cammy (Jul 18, 2007)

nuts - tubs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

tubs - smut


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2007)

smut - mute


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2007)

mute>>>>tome


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

tome in rome


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

rome - moar


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

moar - moan


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 20, 2007)

moan - mane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

mane - sane


----------



## cammy (Jul 20, 2007)

sane - nose


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

nose - zone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

zone - bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

bone - cone


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

cone ~ neck


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

neck - cent


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 20, 2007)

cent - tent


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 20, 2007)

tent>>>>nest


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

nest - seat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

seat - neat


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 21, 2007)

neat - Feat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

feat - feet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2007)

feet - feta (cheese)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

feta - beta


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 21, 2007)

beta - tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

the tale of the pale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

pale - palm


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 22, 2007)

palm>>>>mail


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2007)

mail - lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

lame - name


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

name - meal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

meal - deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

deal - leaf


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2007)

leaf - feel


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2007)

feel - leaf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2007)

leaf - lead


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 25, 2007)

lead - glad


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

glad - gold


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2007)

gold - sold


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 27, 2007)

sold - bold


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

bold - doll


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 27, 2007)

doll - toll


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

toll - lost


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

lost - lose


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 28, 2007)

lose - soul


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

soul - owls


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

owls - oils


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 28, 2007)

oils - boil


----------



## winndich (Jul 28, 2007)

boil = bowl


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2007)

bowl>>>>wolf


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 28, 2007)

Wolf = Golf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2007)

golf - Rolf (<- Name!)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

rolf -fold


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2007)

fold - mold


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 30, 2007)

mold>>>>dome


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

dome - more


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 30, 2007)

more - roam


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2007)

roam - mare


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jul 30, 2007)

mare - rare


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Rare - Hare

I love bunnies =3


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2007)

Hare - Ears

*bunny ears!*


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 3, 2007)

ears - rest


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 4, 2007)

rest>>>>star


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 5, 2007)

star - arse!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 5, 2007)

arse>>>>same


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 5, 2007)

same - mame


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 6, 2007)

mame - name


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2007)

name>>>>>meat


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2007)

meat - meet


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 7, 2007)

meet - tame


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2007)

tame - tear


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 8, 2007)

tear - reap


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

reap - pray


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 8, 2007)

yard - haven't I already posted this *wonders if she is going maaaaaaaaaaad?!*


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

yard- dart


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 9, 2007)

dart - rant


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 10, 2007)

One of my cats was the RUNT of the litter.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

Is that really *TRUE*?


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 10, 2007)

true - tear


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

tear- care


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 11, 2007)

Should I *care* how they *rate* it?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 12, 2007)

rate>>>>tale


----------



## Mishty (Aug 12, 2007)

tale - sale


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 12, 2007)

sale - lake


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 13, 2007)

lake>>>>keel


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 14, 2007)

keel - leak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

leak - leek


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2007)

leek - glee


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 17, 2007)

leek - keep


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 17, 2007)

keep>>>>peck


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 18, 2007)

peck >>> reck


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 18, 2007)

reck --> rock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

rock - rack


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2007)

rack - cake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

cake - care


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 18, 2007)

care >>> rare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2007)

rare - mare


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 19, 2007)

mare >>> mire


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 19, 2007)

mire>>>>rile


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 19, 2007)

rile >>> EVIL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2007)

EVIL - lime


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

lime >>> mime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2007)

mime - Mice


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 22, 2007)

mice >>> came


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2007)

came - cake


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

cake - ache


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 24, 2007)

ache - chai


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 24, 2007)

chai - chin


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 24, 2007)

chin - hine


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2007)

hine - mine


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 24, 2007)

mine - nine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2007)

nine>>>>inns


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2007)

nine - fine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2007)

fine - file


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 25, 2007)

file - lire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

lire - earl


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 26, 2007)

earl - lean


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

lean - lens


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2007)

lens - sled


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 27, 2007)

sled - fled


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

fled - flee


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 27, 2007)

flee - else


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2007)

else - lies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2007)

lies - self


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2007)

self - sell


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 28, 2007)

sell - less


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2007)

less - lass


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2007)

lass - slap


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 30, 2007)

slap - alms


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

alms - salt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2007)

salt - malt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2007)

malt - calm


----------



## ilovesecretb (Aug 31, 2007)

calm - mall


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2007)

mall - slam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2007)

slam - mast


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2007)

mast - past


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

past - tape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2007)

tape - pale


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 3, 2007)

pale - leaf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2007)

leaf - felt


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2007)

felt - feel


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 5, 2007)

feel - fley


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2007)

fley - flew


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 5, 2007)

flew>>>>weft


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 5, 2007)

weft - west


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2007)

west - step


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 6, 2007)

step - stew


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 6, 2007)

stew - wept


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 7, 2007)

wept - pews


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 7, 2007)

pews= wasp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2007)

wasp - spat


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2007)

spat - spar


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 7, 2007)

spar>>>>pear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2007)

pear - leap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 8, 2007)

leap>>>>pane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

pane - mane


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2007)

mane - main


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

main - lain


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 11, 2007)

lain - rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

rain - pain


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 11, 2007)

Pain >> Nape


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

nape - pend


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

pend - peed

a little crass, but hey...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

peed - dope


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 11, 2007)

dope - plod


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2007)

plod - doll


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 12, 2007)

doll - lode


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

lode - deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

deal - bead


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 12, 2007)

bead - bear


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

bear >> lear


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 12, 2007)

lear ---> reel


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 13, 2007)

reel - rete


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2007)

rete - true


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 14, 2007)

true - trug


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2007)

trug - grub


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

grub >> bugs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2007)

bugs - slug


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

slug >> glug


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

glug - gulp


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 16, 2007)

gulp>>>>pull


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 16, 2007)

pull - bull


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 16, 2007)

bull>>>bulk


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 16, 2007)

bulk - luck


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

luck - scull


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 16, 2007)

scull -- > pull


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

pull - pulp


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

pulp - plum


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

plum = plug


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

plug - glue


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 17, 2007)

glue --> glee


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

glee - luge


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

luge - huge


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

huge - hugs


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

huge hugs haha!!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

hugs- bugs


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

bugs - tugs


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 18, 2007)

tugs - gets


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 18, 2007)

gets - test


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

test- bets


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

bets - tabs


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 18, 2007)

tabs - bath


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

bath - bait


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

bait- wait


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 19, 2007)

wait - wail


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

wail - liar


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 19, 2007)

liar - rile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2007)

rile - evil


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 19, 2007)

evil - love


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 19, 2007)

love >>>role


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

role- real


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2007)

real - leaf


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 20, 2007)

leaf - feel


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

feels- eels


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 20, 2007)

eels>>>>seem


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

seem- elms


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Fascinating - Didn't Lewis Carroll invent this game?


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 21, 2007)

elms - lime



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

One day Alice came to a fork in the road and saw a Cheshire cat in a tree. Which road do I take? she asked. Where do you want to go? was his response. I don't know, Alice answered. Then, said the cat, it doesn't matter.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

lime- mild


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

mild - mold


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

mold- dome


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

dome - dame


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 21, 2007)

dame - tame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

tame - term


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

term- mart


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 21, 2007)

mart - tart


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

tart- star


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 22, 2007)

star>>>>rate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

rate - raft


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 22, 2007)

raft - fret


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

fret - fort


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2007)

fort- rots


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 23, 2007)

rots - toes


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 23, 2007)

toes - sets


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2007)

sets - mess


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

mess - stem


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 23, 2007)

stem - mats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

mats - cats


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

cats- tabs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 23, 2007)

tabs>>>>beat


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

beat- brat


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

brat - drab


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 24, 2007)

drab - bird


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

bird- brig


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

brig - brag


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

brag - drag


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

drag - rage


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 24, 2007)

rage - read


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2007)

read>>>>dram


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

dram- made


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2007)

made - damp


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

damp - paid


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 25, 2007)

paid - idea


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

idea - date


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

date- tear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2007)

tear - reap


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

reap - rope


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

rope- pour


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

pour - tour


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

tour- trod


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

trod - trop


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 26, 2007)

trop >>>> pore


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 26, 2007)

pore - reap


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

reap - leap


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

leap- lead


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 26, 2007)

lead - bead


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 27, 2007)

bead - dear


----------



## Phatman1 (Sep 27, 2007)

dear - fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2007)

fear - rear


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 27, 2007)

rear - sear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2007)

sear - bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2007)

bear - tear


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 27, 2007)

tear - arts


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2007)

arts- cars


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 27, 2007)

cars - race


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2007)

race - cake


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 28, 2007)

cake - fake


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 28, 2007)

fake - cafe


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

cafe - safe


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 28, 2007)

safe - fees


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 28, 2007)

fees>>>>>feel


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 28, 2007)

feel- leaf


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 28, 2007)

Leaf - Real


----------



## electra99 (Sep 28, 2007)

Real - Pale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2007)

Pale - Palm


----------



## willisgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

Palm>>Balm


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 29, 2007)

Balm - Bald


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2007)

Bald - Lead


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 29, 2007)

Lead - Leap


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2007)

leap - pear


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 29, 2007)

pear>>>>mare


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

mare - fare


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 30, 2007)

fare - reef


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

reef - fern


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

fern - nerd


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

nerd- dare


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 30, 2007)

dare - earn


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

earn - mear


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

mear- mark


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

mear- mark


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

mark - lark


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

Lark - Rail


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

rail- laid


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 1, 2007)

laid - deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

deal - dell


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

dell>>>dull


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

dull- lull


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

lull>>>>mull


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

mull - mule


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

mule - mole


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 1, 2007)

mole - pole


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

pole- pore


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

LoL sometimes I just wanna rearrange the letters given... Pore = rope, repo... But as it is...

Pore - Pyre


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

pyre - yore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2007)

yore - year


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2007)

year- yarn


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 2, 2007)

yarn - yard


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2007)

yard>>>>dare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

dare - darn


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 3, 2007)

darn - dane


----------



## willisgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

dane - date


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2007)

date - lead


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 4, 2007)

lead - lewd


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2007)

lewd - wide


----------



## willisgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

wide...wade


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 4, 2007)

wade- wean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2007)

wean - newt


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 5, 2007)

newt - news


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2007)

news - weds


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 5, 2007)

weds>>>sued


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 5, 2007)

sued - suet


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2007)

suet - stub


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

stub - dust


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 6, 2007)

dust - bust


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 7, 2007)

bust - suit


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

suit - sits


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2007)

sits - pits


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

pits - pies

(mmm pies)


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

pies- sips


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

sips - spin


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

spin- pint


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 7, 2007)

pint>>>>>pine


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

pine - fine


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

fine- find


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2007)

find - fins


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2007)

fins- shin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Shin - Shun


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2007)

shun- hens


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2007)

hens - ends


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Ends - Sand


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Oct 10, 2007)

sand >> dane


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Dane -Dune


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

Dune - Tune


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Tune - Tone


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2007)

tone>>>>bone


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 10, 2007)

bone- bond


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 10, 2007)

bone- bond


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Bond - Bonk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2007)

Bonk - Knot


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Oct 11, 2007)

knot - wont


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 11, 2007)

won't - want


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2007)

want>>wean


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 11, 2007)

wean- near


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Near - Tear


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Tear - Star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

Star - tarp


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

tarp - trip


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

trip - prim


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

prim - Trim


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 12, 2007)

trim>>>>rite


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Rite - Mite


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2007)

Mite - Kite


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 13, 2007)

Kite - Edit


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 13, 2007)

edit>>>>mite


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> edit>>>>mite


 
mite -> tide


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2007)

tide - duet


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 14, 2007)

duet - debt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 14, 2007)

Debt - Dent


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

dent- tied


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 14, 2007)

Tied - Died


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2007)

Died - Diet


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

Diet- Date


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 14, 2007)

date - hate


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

hate- then


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 14, 2007)

then - hint


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 15, 2007)

Hint - Nite


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

Nite - tile


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 15, 2007)

tile - edit


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 15, 2007)

edit- idea


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2007)

idea>>>>lead


----------



## BBWQueen33 (Oct 15, 2007)

lead >>> head


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2007)

head>>>>>dare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 19, 2007)

Dare - Rate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

Rate - Rare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 19, 2007)

Rare -Hare


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 19, 2007)

hare - hair


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 20, 2007)

Hair - Hire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

Hire - Sire


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 20, 2007)

Sire - Sure


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 20, 2007)

sure - cure


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

cure - ruse


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 20, 2007)

ruse - rise


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2007)

rise>>>>rein


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 21, 2007)

Rein - Rain


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2007)

rain>>>rant


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 21, 2007)

Rant - Tank


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

tank - knot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

knot - note


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 21, 2007)

note - tote


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2007)

tote- tore


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow- I don't know why that posted 3 times. Sorry guys!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 21, 2007)

tore - riot


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2007)

riot- trip


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Trip - Ripe


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

Ripe - Reap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

Reap - Pore


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2007)

pore - rose


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Rose - Ruse


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2007)

ruse>>>sire


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2007)

sire - rice


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

Rice - Care


----------



## -X- (Oct 22, 2007)

Care - Rare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Rare - Bear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

Bear - Bean


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Bean - Beat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

Beat - Teak


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Teak - Kite


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 23, 2007)

kite>>>>emit


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Emit - Mate


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 24, 2007)

Mate- Made


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

Made - Game


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Game - Amen


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 24, 2007)

amen >>>>tame


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 24, 2007)

tame - same


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Same - Mega


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

Mega - Gram


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 25, 2007)

gram - mark


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

mark- cram

(like how I study for my exams...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Cram - Mart

SMA413 - - -Good luck in those exam's sweetie, it will be my turn next march .


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 25, 2007)

mart - trim


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

trim- time

Thanks, Dublinda!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Time - Mime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

Mime - Dime


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2007)

dime - dine


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2007)

dine>>>>lend


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Lend - Dent


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2007)

dent- dean


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 26, 2007)

I'M BBAAAAAAAAAAACCCKKK. HA HA HA HA HAAAAA.

dean - need.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

need- feed


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Feed - Deed


I so wanted to change the E's for O's and make Food but wasn't sure if that would have been against the rules or not. :eat1:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

deed- deer


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

deer - read


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Read - Bead


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

Bead - Dead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

Dead- Aged


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 27, 2007)

aged - gear


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

gear - grey. (or gran. lol)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

grey>>>>>year


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Year - Rear


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

rear>>>earn


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

earn- rain


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

rain - rant (See Dr.Cox in Scrubs, LOL)


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2007)

rant- tart


I love Dr. Cox's rants!! They always seem to involve Hugh Jackman... I dunno what that's all about.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

Tart - Fart

Sorry,  Just could not resist the opportunity to use that one. :blush:


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 28, 2007)

Fart - Part


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

part - pert


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

pert - trek


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2007)

trek- tire


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 28, 2007)

tire - rent


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Rent - Tent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

Tent - Test


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2007)

test- bets


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Bets - Step


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 29, 2007)

step>>>>pert


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2007)

pert- pent


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Pent - Pint


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 29, 2007)

pint - tiny


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2007)

tiny- tony


----------



## _msz.lyric (Oct 30, 2007)

tony = bony


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Bony - Pony


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

Pony - Poly


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Poly - Only


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 30, 2007)

Only - Oily. oooo. lol


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 30, 2007)

oily- coil


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 30, 2007)

coil - coin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Coin - Oink


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2007)

Oink - Wink


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Wink - Kind


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 31, 2007)

Kind - Inks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Inks - Pink


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 31, 2007)

Pink - Pick


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 31, 2007)

pick>>>skip


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 31, 2007)

skip - slip


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Slip - Pals


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 1, 2007)

pals - slop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

slop - plop


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 1, 2007)

plop- lope


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Lope - Pile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

Pile - Pipe


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Pipe - Ripe


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2007)

ripe>>>trip


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 3, 2007)

trip - part


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Part - Tart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

Tart - Trap


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 3, 2007)

trap>>>>>pare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Pare - Pert


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

Pert - Term


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

Term - Mote


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 5, 2007)

mote>>>>mate


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

Mate - Date


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

Date - East


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 5, 2007)

east- test


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 5, 2007)

test - stem


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

stem- mess


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 6, 2007)

Mess - Miss


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

miss- sins


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 6, 2007)

Sins - Sans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

Sans - Sass


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 6, 2007)

Sass - Pass


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

pass>>>>snap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 6, 2007)

Snap - Snip


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

snip>>>>lisp


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

lisp- list


----------



## AVAcado (Nov 7, 2007)

list = slat

Mmmmm, what could be next?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 7, 2007)

Slat - Late


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2007)

late- lake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2007)

lake - Kelp


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2007)

kelp- help


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 7, 2007)

help - leap


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2007)

leap- laps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 8, 2007)

Lake - Kale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

Kale - Cake


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 8, 2007)

Cake - Cape


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2007)

cape>>>pact


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2007)

pact- pack


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 9, 2007)

pack - cake 

(mmm cake)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

cake - Cage


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 9, 2007)

(nicholas) cage- sage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

sage - Gasp


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 10, 2007)

Gasp - Pass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

Pass - Past


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2007)

past>>>>seat


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

seat- date


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

date - data


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

data - Dart


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 11, 2007)

Dart - Read


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

Read - Raid


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

raid - maid 


... :huh: ... ?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

maid- dame


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 12, 2007)

Dame - Tame


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

tame- time


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

time - Mist


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

mist - mast


----------



## Pretty In Plaid (Nov 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> mist - mast



mast - stem



*I have no idea why but I do find this game rather entertaining, LOL!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2007)

stem>>>>mite


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 12, 2007)

Mite - Mint


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

mint- tint


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 13, 2007)

Tint - Tent


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

tent- rent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

rent - note


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

note - vote


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 13, 2007)

Vote - Over


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 13, 2007)

over>>>>rote


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

rote - robe


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

robe- bear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Bear - Rare


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 14, 2007)

Rare - Pear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Pear - Rate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

Rate - Tart


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Tart - Tort


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

tort - port


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 14, 2007)

port - trip


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2007)

trip>>>ripe


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 14, 2007)

ripe - pear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

pear *flip* dear


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

dear- tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

tear - tore


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

tore- rate


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

rate-tape

(did i do this right)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

tape - Pact


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 15, 2007)

Pact - trap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 15, 2007)

Trap - Pair


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

pair - liar


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 15, 2007)

liar - real


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 15, 2007)

real- hear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Hear - Bear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

Bear - Brat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Brat - Bats


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

bats - bart


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Bart - Mart


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

mart - arts


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

arts- stir


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 17, 2007)

stir - trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

trip - pint


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 17, 2007)

Lake - Earl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 17, 2007)

Earl - Rail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

Rail - Lard


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

lard- dial


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

dial - liar


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 17, 2007)

liar>>>>tail


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 17, 2007)

tail - tall


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

tall- salt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

salt - malt


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

malt -mall


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

mall - hall


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

hall -halt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

halt - hilt


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

hilt - tilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

tilt - gilt


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

? gilt - till


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

till- lint


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

lint - line


(gilt is a thin covering of gold...)


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

line - tile


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

tile - pile


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

pile - pole


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 18, 2007)

pole -->> pale


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

pale - tale


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

tale- heal


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

heal - seal


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 18, 2007)

seal - teal


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

teal- meal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

meal - leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

leap - apes


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

apes- nape


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 19, 2007)

nape - tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

tape - tear


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 19, 2007)

tear - fear


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tears for Fears? 


fear- feat


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 19, 2007)

feat -feet


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

feet- tree


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

tree - tres


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 19, 2007)

tres - star


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

star- stir


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 19, 2007)

stir - rest


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

rest- step


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

step - stop


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

stop- toss


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

toss
toss-moss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

moss - mass


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

mass - miss


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 20, 2007)

miss - mist


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 20, 2007)

mist>>>>site


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

site- eats


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 20, 2007)

eats - oats


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

oats- east


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 20, 2007)

east - step


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

step- pies


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

pies - ties


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

ties - stem


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

stem- mits


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

mits - spit


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

spit - sits


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 21, 2007)

sits - hiss


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

hiss - miss


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 21, 2007)

miss - mess


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

mess- less


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2007)

less>>>>sale


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

sale- leaf


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2007)

leaf >>>>feel


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

feel- eels


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 21, 2007)

eels - seal


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

seal- lead


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 21, 2007)

lead - dead


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

dead- bead


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

bead - read


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

read- raid


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 22, 2007)

raid - rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

rain - nail


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 22, 2007)

nail - lint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

lint - list


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

list- lisp


*
Happy Thanksgivng, y'all!!*


----------



## ilovesecretb (Nov 22, 2007)

lisp - spin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

spin - pies


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

pies- pine


----------



## Undine (Nov 22, 2007)

pine - pint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

pint - pant


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

pant - rant


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2007)

rant>>>>star


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 23, 2007)

Star - scar


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

scar - cart


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 23, 2007)

cart- rant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

rant - rapt


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2007)

rapt- crap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

crap - clap


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 25, 2007)

Clap - Flap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

flap - flip


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 25, 2007)

flip - flop


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

flop- plop


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

plop - pope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

pope - poke


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2007)

poke>>>kelp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

kelp - help


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2007)

Help----> Hell


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

hell- tell


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2007)

tell---->welt


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

welt- wilt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 26, 2007)

Wilt - Tilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

tilt - milt


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 26, 2007)

Milt- Melt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

Melt - pelt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2007)

pelt----plea


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

plea- peas


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

peas - seal


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

seal- leak


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

leak - beak


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2007)

beak---bear


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

bear- beat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

beat - neat


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

neat- teen


----------



## layla17 (Nov 27, 2007)

teen-seen..........


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 27, 2007)

Seen - Nose


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

nose - hose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

hose - hope


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

hope - nope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

nope - poem


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

poem - mole


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

mole- meal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 27, 2007)

meal---lamb


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 27, 2007)

draw...warp


----------



## Amor (Nov 27, 2007)

warp...part


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

part- trip


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 28, 2007)

Trip - Ripe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

Ripe - pipe


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

pipe- pine


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

pine - wine


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

wine --> wind


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 28, 2007)

wind--->ding


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

ding ---> wing


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

wing - wins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

wins --- swan


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

swan- wane


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

wane --- wand


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2007)

wand>>>>wean


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

wean - name


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 29, 2007)

Name - Team


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2007)

Team - Meet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

Meet - Meat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2007)

Meat - Eats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Eats - Site


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2007)

site- side


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Side - Seed


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

seed - seem


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

seem - seam


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

seam - maze


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

maze - made


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 30, 2007)

made>>>>deal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

deal - late


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

late for date...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 1, 2007)

Date - Hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

hate - fate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

fate - tame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

tame - dame


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

dame - read


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2007)

read- raid


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

raid - laid


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2007)

laid>>>>deal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

deal - real


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

real - lard


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

lard- card


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Card - Race


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 2, 2007)

Race - Track


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

track- trick


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

lovessbbw said:


> Race - Track





SMA413 said:


> track- trick


I think there is one letter too much in there...

So...

race - lace


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2007)

lace>>>>call


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

call - ball


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I think there is one letter too much in there...
> 
> So...
> 
> race - lace



Ha ha... I guess I got a little excited about my letter-changing games... 


ball- bail


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2007)

bail - bale


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 3, 2007)

Bale - Bile


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

bile - mile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

mile - limp


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

limp- lamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

lamp - damp


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

damp- camp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2007)

camp - ramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

ramp - lamp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2007)

lamp - malt


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

malt- melt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

melt - belt


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

belt- tube


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 4, 2007)

Tube - Blue


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

blue - cube


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

cube- cues


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

cues - suet


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

suet - duet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

duet - duel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

duel - fuel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

fuel - leaf


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

leaf- able


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

able - blew


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

blew- lewd


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Lewd - Lead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

Lead - lend


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

lend - bend


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

bend- debt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Debt - Beds


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

beds - bees


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

bees- base


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

base - case


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

case- cape


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 6, 2007)

Cape - Pace


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

pace - page


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

page - cage


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

cage - rage :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

rage- grab


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

grab - bare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

bare - bear


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

bear- wear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

wear - read


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

read- eras


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

eras - rash


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Rash - Cash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

cash - cast


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

cast - cost


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

cost - stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

stop - port


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 7, 2007)

port - fort


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Fort - Fart


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

fart- trap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Trap - Trip


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

trip - part


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

part - dart


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

dart - date


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

date - cate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

cate - tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

tear - near


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

near - rear


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

rear- area


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

area -rate


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

rate- fate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

fate - face


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

face- aces


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 8, 2007)

Aces - Scam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Scam - Cram


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

cram - ramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

ramp - lamp


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2007)

*lamp - lamb*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Lamb - Mall


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

mall- mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

mail - nail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

nail - line


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

line - lion


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

lion - ions


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

ions - ones


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 8, 2007)

ones>>>>seen


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

seen - seed


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

seed- deep


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

deep - peel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Peel - Pelt


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

pelt - late


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

late - eats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

eats - stab


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

stab - rats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Rats - Taps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

Taps - past


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

past- cast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

cast - cash


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Cash - Bash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

bash - hash


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

hash - sham


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2007)

sham>>>>mast


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

mast- stem


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 10, 2007)

Stem - Meat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Meat - Beat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

Beat - bean


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Bean - Wane


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

wane - bane


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Bane - Beam


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

beam - meat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Meat - Make


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

make - fake


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 10, 2007)

fake>>>>fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

fate - rate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

rate - tore


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

tore- core


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

core - rice


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

rice- iced


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

iced - nice


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

nice- mice


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

mice - came


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

came- maze


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

maze - made


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

made - fade


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

fade- fear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Fear - Rear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

rear - bear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Bear - Care


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

care - read


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Read - Drag


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Drag - Rage


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

rage- sage


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Sage - Gash


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

gash - dash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

dash - hats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Hats - Star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

Star - Trap


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 11, 2007)

trap - tear


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

tear- rate


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 11, 2007)

rate - rake


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Rake - Bake


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 11, 2007)

Bake - Bate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

bate - bait


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

bait- stab


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Stab - Best


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

Best - Sect


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

sect- cats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

cats - rats


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

rats - brat


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

brat- bait


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Bait - Bite


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

bite- kite


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Kite - Kilt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 13, 2007)

kilt - tilt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Tilt - Wilt


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

wilt- welt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Welt - Belt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

Belt - Bolt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Bolt - Bowl


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 13, 2007)

bowl - howl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Howl - Wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

wolf - golf


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 13, 2007)

Golf - Flag


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 13, 2007)

flag - flog


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

flog - clog


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Clog - Cogs


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

cogs- bogs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Bogs - Dogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

dogs - Doug


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 14, 2007)

Doug - Gout


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

Gout - Toga


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

toga - yoga


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Yoga - Goat


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

goat - tags


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Tags - Togs


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

togs - goes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Goes - Sole


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

Sole - Lies


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

lies- slip


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

slip - list


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

List - Salt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

salt - walt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Walt - Laws


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

Laws - Swat


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

swat - stay


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Stay - Tats


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2007)

tats>>>>teat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Teat - Tear


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2007)

*tear - sear*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

sear - bear


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 16, 2007)

bear - pear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Pear - Peer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

peer = beer


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Beer - Seer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

seer - deer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

deer - dear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Dear - Rare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

Rare - Rate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

rate - mate


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Mate - Hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

late - late


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

late - tame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

tame - name


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Name - Meat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

Meat - Male


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Male - Mail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

Mail - Liar


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

liar - alit


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

alit - lite


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

lite - bite


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

bite- brie


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

brie - erie


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

erie- tire


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

tire - rice


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

rice- crew


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

crew - craw


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

craw- race


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

Race - Cart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

Cart - Raft


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

Raft - Daft


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

Daft - Fact


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

fact - acts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 18, 2007)

acts >>>>tack


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

tack- hack


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

hack - heck


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

Heck - Deck


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

Deck - Cake


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 19, 2007)

cake- ache


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

ache - Bach


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

Bach - Char


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

char - rash


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

Rash - Star


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

star - teas


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 19, 2007)

teas - test


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 19, 2007)

test- best


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

best - nest


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Nest - West


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

west - east


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

east - Stab


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Stab - Stub


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

stub - tube


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Tube - Tubs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

tubs - subs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2007)

subs - bust


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

bust - must


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 21, 2007)

must- dust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Dust - Stun


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

stun - tune


(a stuntune... :huh


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Tune - Note


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

note - tons


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 21, 2007)

tons>>>stun


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 22, 2007)

Stun - Shut


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

Shut - Tabs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 22, 2007)

Tabs - Bits


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2007)

bits - bite


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 22, 2007)

bite-kite


.....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 23, 2007)

Kite - Tick


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

tick - tock




(now I sound like a clock... :huh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

tock - Colt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

colt - volt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

volt - Loft


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

loft- lift


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

lift - gift


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

gift - figs


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 24, 2007)

figs>>>>fist


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

fist- site


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

site - eats


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

eats- tear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

tear - pear


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

pear- pair


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

pair - liar


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 25, 2007)

liar- real


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Real - Deal


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

deal - Neal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2007)

neal - nail


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Nail - Tail


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

tail - sail


----------



## Nas80 (Dec 25, 2007)

sail - mail


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

Mail - Wail


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

wail - tail


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

Tail - Bail


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 26, 2007)

bail - bait


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2007)

bait - Bats


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

bats - rats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 26, 2007)

rats - fats


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 26, 2007)

fats- fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

fate - gate


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

gate - team


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

team - beam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 27, 2007)

Beam - Made


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

made - fade


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

fade- face


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

face - lace


----------



## ilovesecretb (Dec 27, 2007)

lace - case


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 27, 2007)

case - vase. I'm BAAAAACCKKK .

btw, sorry for the 'v'. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

vase - Hase (german...)


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 27, 2007)

Hase - shed (I think we should limit it to english, lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

shed - head

Why? No interest in learning something?


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 27, 2007)

lol.

head -heal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

heal - Halt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

halt - malt


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 27, 2007)

malt - mail


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

mail - hail


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2007)

hail - liar


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

liar - hair


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

hair - rash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

rash - Sham


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

sham - mosh


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 28, 2007)

mosh - most


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

most - cost


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

Cost - Cosh


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

cosh - cash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2007)

cash - bash


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

bash - bath


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

bath - Stab


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

Stab - Tubs


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 29, 2007)

tubs - butt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2007)

butt - tuba


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

tuba - tuna


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2007)

tuna - nuts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

nuts - guts


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

guts - stun


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Stun - Tons


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

tons - tone


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2007)

tone - bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

bone - hone


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Hone - Horn


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

horn- born


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

born - Bran


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

bran - brag


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

brag - Rage


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 31, 2007)

rage - fear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Fear - Tear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Tear - Rapt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Rapt - Trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

trip - drip


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Drip - Ripe


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2007)

ripe- pine


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 31, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> ripe- pine


 
pine - epic


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2007)

epic- pico


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Pico - Crop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

Crop - Cork


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

cork- rock


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

rock - cord


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

cord - dork


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

dork- drop


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

drop - drip


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

drip- rips


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

rips - spur


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Spur - Spud (Irish word for Potato's)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

spud - dupe

psssssssssssst Dublinda..we heard the word spud here in the good ole u s of A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

dupe - duke

no wonder... but on the other side of the channel, we don't hear that word that often...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

duke - Dike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Dike - Dyke 

How apt!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

dyke - tyke

i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

tyke- type


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

type - typo


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

typo- toys


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

toys - boys 

 that was too ez to not go there hehehe


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

haha- just like lusty sluts?


boys- buys


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

buys - guys

exactly ((SMA))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

guys - gush


er... :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Gush - Bush


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

bush - hush


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2008)

hush - mush


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Mush - Sham


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

Sham - Mast


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Mast - Past


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2008)

past - stop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Stop - Taps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

Taps - Spay


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2008)

spay - spam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Spam - Pass


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2008)

pass - piss


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Piss - Saps


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

saps- past


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

past - fast


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

fast- tase


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

tase - Tate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

Tate - Tame


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Tame - Lame


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

lame- earl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Earl - Rare


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

rare- eras


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2008)

eras>>>>sage


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2008)

sage - gear


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

gear- grab


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Grab - Bras


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

bras - gras


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Gras - Rash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

rash - hash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

hash - Hats


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

hats- shot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

shot - Toes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Toes - Shoe


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

shoe - hope


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

hope- pope


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 6, 2008)

pope - poke


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

poke- keep


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

keep - peel


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

peel- leap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Leap - Leak


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

leak - beak


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2008)

beak>>>beat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Beat - Team


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

team- meet


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Meet - Mute


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

Mute - Tube


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2008)

tube>>>>best


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

best- test


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Test - Rest


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

rest- rust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Rust - Lust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

Lust - Lush


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2008)

lush - slut


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

What is with you and your drunk sluts??? LOL.


slut- nuts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2008)

nuts - shun

me and drunken sluts.......hmmmmmmmmm PM me HAHAHHAA


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 9, 2008)

Shun - Hens


Can I please be added to the list of drunk sluts?????


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

Hens - Shed


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2008)

shed>>>>heed


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2008)

heed - head

*(((DUBLINDA)))) join me anytime sister...the more drunken sluts the merrier LOL although for the record....this one has been sober since 4/21/96 by the grace of GOD *


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

head- aide


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2008)

aide - dead


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

dead- fade


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Fade - Fate


Angel - - -Thankyou for letting me join your gang and well done on your sobriety, I reckon I drink enough for us both when I do drink LOL.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 10, 2008)

Fate - Mate

*(((DUBLINDA))) thanks gf....I had enough to last a lifetime*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Mate - Date


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

Date - Tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

tape . apes


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2008)

apes>>>>pear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

pear - tear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Tear - Wear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

wear - gear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2008)

gear - rave


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Rave - Veer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2008)

veer - beer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

beer - deer

(a beer deer? er... )


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 11, 2008)

deer>>>>here


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Here - Hare


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

hare- bare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Bare - Rare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

Rare - Roar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 12, 2008)

roar - roam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

roam - foam


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 12, 2008)

foam- amor


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 12, 2008)

amor>>>>room


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

room- mood


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

mood - moor


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Moor - More


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

more - gore


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

gore - bore


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Bore - Tore


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

tore- oreo :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

oreo - Rode


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

rode- drop


Happy birthday, Grandi!!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Drop - Prop


Many Happy Return's Grandi.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

prop- rope


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2008)

rope>>>bore


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

bore - bone


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

bone - neon

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ((((GRANDI FLORAS))))*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

neon- eons


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 13, 2008)

eons - snow


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

snow- wins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

wins - swan


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

swan- wand


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 13, 2008)

wand - want


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

want - newt


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

newt- twin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

twin - want


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

want- wait


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

wait - tail


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

tail- sail


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2008)

sail - salt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

salt - slut


HEHEHEE and there we have it again


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

slut - tubs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

Tubs - Best


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

best - rest


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

rest - stem


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

stem - Melt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> bone - neon
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ((((GRANDI FLORAS))))*







*HDANGELS14* for remembering me on my Birthday, it was on January 13th! I just saw that you did this, you are sweat to have posted this, thank you hun....Sorry I didn't see it sooner, but wasn't online much yesterday and had too work today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> rode- drop
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, Grandi!!






*SMA413*, I am so happy that you thought of me on my B-Day!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> stem - Melt



melt>>>>time


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

time - Mint


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

mint - lint


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

lint- line


Anytime, Grandi


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

line - fine

it's a fine line...


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

fine- nice


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

nice - rice


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

rice - dice


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 14, 2008)

dice --> edit


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 15, 2008)

Edit - Kite


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

kite - rite


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 15, 2008)

rite - tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

tear - bear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

bear - Bran


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 15, 2008)

bran - brag


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

brag - Brig


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

brig - ring


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

ring- grip


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 15, 2008)

grip - ring


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 15, 2008)

grip - pigs


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

pigs- sigh


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2008)

sigh>>>sign


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

sign - song


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

song- gone


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

gone - gong


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

gong - long


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Long - Goal


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 16, 2008)

Goal - logs


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 16, 2008)

logs - glob


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Glob - Blow


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

blow - glow


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Glow - Lows


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

lows - Lowe


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 16, 2008)

lowe -howl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Howl - Bowl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

Bowl - Wolf


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 16, 2008)

wolf - wool


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

wool - Loop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Loop - Pole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

Pole - Ploy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Ploy - Play


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

play- yaps


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2008)

yaps - pads


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

pads- spud


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2008)

spud - soup


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

soup- soap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

soap - past


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

past- stop


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

stop - spit


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

spit- this


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

this - suit

you know what one letter away is again LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Suit - Site

LOL Temptation almost got the better of me on that one.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Suit - Site
> 
> LOL Temptation almost got the better of me on that one.



site - sith

I know what you mean... lol


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Sith - Thus


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

thus - thud


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

thud - huts


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2008)

huts- cuts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

cuts - slut


TOOO DAMN SHALLOW


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Slut - Lute


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

Lute - Tube


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

tube - bets


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 18, 2008)

bets>>>>stab


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

stab - star


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

star- trap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

trap - Trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

trip - grip


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2008)

trip - port


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2008)

port>>>>rota


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

rota (is that even a word?  )- iota


Unless you mean rota like from the rotavirus....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

iota - Taro


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 20, 2008)

taro - boat

What is taro?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

boat - goat

a name.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

goat- gate


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 20, 2008)

gate - gape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

gape - Sage


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

sage - mage


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

mage- aged


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2008)

Aged - Dead


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

dead- adds


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 21, 2008)

adds - said


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

said - sail


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 21, 2008)

sail - lies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

lies - Soil


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

soil- list


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

list - fist


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 21, 2008)

fist - fast


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

fast- task


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 22, 2008)

Task - Scat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 22, 2008)

scat - coat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

coat - goat


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2008)

goat>>>toad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

toad - Dart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

dart - mart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

mart - Raft


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 23, 2008)

raft>>>>farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

farm - arms


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

arms- maps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

maps - Mars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

Mars - Spam


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

spam- aims


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

aims - Mail


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

mail- lame


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2008)

lame>>>>mate


----------



## Nas80 (Jan 24, 2008)

mate - term


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

term - perm


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

perm- prom


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

prom - from


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2008)

from - Romp


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

romp- rope


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

from rope to pear


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

pear- area


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

area - real


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

real- sale


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

sale to eats :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

eats - meat


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

meat--meal :eat1:


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

meal-->real


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

real---ears


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

ears-->wars


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

wars----swan


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

swan-->sand


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 25, 2008)

sand - naps


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

naps-->laps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

laps ---> Maps


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

maps-->mass


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

mass --> mask


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

mask-->musk


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

musk --> tusk


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

tusk---suck


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

suck --> duck


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

duck---muck


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

muck --> tuck


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

tuck----tack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

tack - sack


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

sack----back


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

back - Bank


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

bank--tank


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

tank --> sank


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

sank--sunk


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

sunk --> bunk


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

bunk----bunt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

bunt - Tune


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

tune - dune


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

tune---nest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

nest - Jest


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

jest- just


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

just--tush


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

tush- push


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

push---posh


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

posh- shot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

shot - shut


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 27, 2008)

shut -> shun


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 27, 2008)

shut>>>>hues


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

hues - dues


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

dues---dude


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

dude - nude :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

nude- need


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

need - feed


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

feed-->free


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

free - fees


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

fees- seem


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

seem - seam


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

seam- maze


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

maze---made


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

made - Maid


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

maid--laid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

laid - Sail


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

sail--mail


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2008)

mail - limo


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

limo- lime (and corona  )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

lime--lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

lame - dame


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

dame--same


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

same- aims


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

aims - arms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2008)

arms - mash


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

mash- mesh


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

mesh - hers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

hers - Herb


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Herb - Alpert... er... no. :doh:


herb - verb


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

verb- rove


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

rove--robe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

robe - lobe


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

lobe--lube


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

lube- ky?

j/k

lube- bell


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 30, 2008)

bell - tell

Warming KY = good massage. Hooray for a good massage!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

tell - Left


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

left - right... er, no.


left - heft


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

heft---tech


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

tech- chat


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

chat--chap


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

chap- cape


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

cape--nape


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

nape - apes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

apes--span


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

span - spun


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

spun- punk


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

punk--funk


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2008)

funk - gunk


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

gunk--king


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

king - sing


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

sing--ring


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

ring - Rind


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

rind--ding


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

ding - Dong


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Dong--Gone


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

gone- none


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2008)

none - hone


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

hone- home


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Home - mote


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

mote - note


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2008)

note- vote


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2008)

vote - eton


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2008)

eton- knot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

knot - Knob


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2008)

knob - bone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

bone - Nose


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Nose--Rose


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 1, 2008)

rose - pose


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

pose - dose


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

dose--soda:eat2:


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 2, 2008)

soda - soar


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

soar - sore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

sore - Sort


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Sort--Torn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

torn - born


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

born--morn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

morn - horn


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 2, 2008)

horn - worn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

worn - worm


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

worm--more!:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 2, 2008)

more - bore


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

bore - oreo


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 3, 2008)

orea - orca


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

orea? :huh:

orca - orcs


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 3, 2008)

My lameness.

orcs - crow


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah...

crow - work


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 3, 2008)

work - word

orcs??????


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

word--down


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

down - owns 


Orcs!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Owns---Tons


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

Tons - Snob


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Snob--Bans


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 3, 2008)

bans >>> barn


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Barn--Darn


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

darn- earn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

earn - ears


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

ears--rave


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

rave- veer


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

veer--rove


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

rove- rose


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

rose - robe


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

robe- beer


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

beer - deer


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

deer- read


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

read the road


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 4, 2008)

road - drop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Drop - Plod


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

plod - plot


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Plot - Ploy


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

ploy- yelp


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

yelp--leap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Leap - Apes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

apes - pest


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

pest--best


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Best - Tube


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Tube--Tune


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

tune- mute


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Mute - Mate


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

mate- tale


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

tale--sale


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Sale - Elms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

elms - melt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

melt - Term


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

term- more


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

more - Mope


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

mope- pope






He looks very bored... and as if he might fall over from that huge pope hat.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Pope - Dope

Enough said!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 4, 2008)

Dope - Pied


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

pied- pies :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Pies:eat2:--Peas:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

peas - pear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

pear--bear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

bear - beer


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

beer- reef


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

reef = beef


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

beef - feel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Feel - Lest


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

lest - pest


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Pest - Stop


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

stop - opus


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Opus - Post


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

Post - Taps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Taps--Tops


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Tops - Pets


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Pets--Stop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Stop - Step


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 5, 2008)

step - seep


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

seep - deep :blink: er... halp?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Deep--Dupe


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 5, 2008)

dupe - pure


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Pure--Pare


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

pare- pair


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 5, 2008)

Pair - Liar


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

liar- lark


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 6, 2008)

lark - lard


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

lard - tard


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

tard- part


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

part - dart


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Tard - Dark


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

dark - dork 

(sorta goth dork, huh? :huh: )


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Dork - Rock


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

rock - sock :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

sock--sack


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

sack - lack


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 6, 2008)

lack - clay


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

clay--claw


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Claw - Walk


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 6, 2008)

walk - kale


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Kale - Lead


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Lead---Leap


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

leap- able


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

able - leap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Leap - Pals


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

pals - pale

(there must have been happening something horrible... :huh


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Pale - Leaf


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Leaf==Loaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

loaf - foam


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

foam- form


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Form==Farm


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Farm - Army


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 7, 2008)

army - yarn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

yarn - yawn


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Yawn--Dawn


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 7, 2008)

dawn - wane


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Wane--Wine


----------



## Miss Liz (Feb 7, 2008)

wine - mine


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine--Fine


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

fine- fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

fire - hire


Hello, Miss Liz... Welcome to the board!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Hire - Hare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

hare - fare


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Fare - Tear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Tear---Wear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Wear - Bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

The *bear*'s *near*! :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

We are *near* enough to *Hear*.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Hear - Tear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Tear--Rear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Rear - Area


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

area - Ares


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Ares==Seam


----------



## Miss Liz (Feb 8, 2008)

Seam - Seat


Hi Timberwolf - thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

seat - neat


Welcome.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Neat---Meat


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

meat - beat :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Meat--Beat  
Ok umm Beat----Beam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Beam - Team


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Team--Ream


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Ream - Made


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Made--Fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

fame - dame


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

dame--dome


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

dome- more


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 8, 2008)

more - mole


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

mole- lame


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Lame--Lace


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

(lame lace? :blink

lace - face 

(oh, wow)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Face - Race


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

race . mace


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Mace - Maze


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 9, 2008)

maze - mane


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Mane - Main


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

main - pain (ouch)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

pain - Pant


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Pant - Rant


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Rant--Runt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

runt - rust


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

rust--dust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Dust - Bust


----------



## SuziQ (Feb 9, 2008)

Bust - Bats


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Bats--Fats


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

fats - tats


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

tats---tots


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

tots - stop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Stop - Step


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

step - tops


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Tops--Toes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Toes - Stow


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

stow - slow


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Slow - Owns


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

owns - owls


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

owls--bowl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

bowl - Blog


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Blog---Glow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

Glow - Wolf


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Wolf---Fold


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

fold a wolf? no way!

fold - mold


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Timberwolf sorry didn't mean to insult your species
Mold--Bold


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 10, 2008)

bold - bald


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

bald--balk


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 10, 2008)

balk - ball


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Ball---Wall


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

wall - hall


(that was no insult, just impossible...)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

hall---halt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

halt - tall


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Tall--Tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

tale - teas


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

teas- salt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Salt - Lost (Gotta love that show, even if I am seriously confused by it )


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

lost - post


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

post - Port


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Port - Riot


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

riot - rite :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Rite--Bite


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

er... ouch? :huh:

bite - mite


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Mite - Team


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

team - beam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Beam - Meat


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Meat--Seat


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2008)

seat - task


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

task---tusk


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2008)

tusk - shut


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

shut---slut


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2008)

slut - lute


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Lute - Cute


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

cute - Pute (geman female turkey)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Pute - Tube


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

Tube - Bust


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

bust - gust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Gust - Dust


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 12, 2008)

dust - duty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 12, 2008)

duty - duet


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

duet - duel


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 12, 2008)

duel--dude


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 12, 2008)

dude - deed


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

deed - need


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Need - Weed


I was so tempted to go with the P


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

weed - heed


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Heed - Head


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 13, 2008)

head - hear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

hear - Heap


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

heap - leap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Leap - Peas


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

peas - pear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

pear--bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

bear - gear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

gear--wear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

wear - tear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

tear==fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

fear - near


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Gear - Rags


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Rags--Rage (someone who loses it if he doesn't have a clean washcloth)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 13, 2008)

rage - ages


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

ages - page


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Page - Gaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

gaps - maps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

i wanna say maps - spam but I wouldn't be changing nothing..so playing by the rules......

maps - mash


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Mash - Bash


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

bash - lash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

lash - Slap


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

slap - play


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

play---plan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

plan - Lamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

lamp - damp


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

damp---dump:blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

dump = dumb


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

dumb--numb


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

numb- bump


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

bump - lump


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

lump - Limp


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Limp - Lamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

lamp - pale


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

pale - pelt


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

pelt - peat


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 15, 2008)

peat-teat
(the protuberance on the breast or udder in female mammals, except the monotremes, through which the milk ducts discharge; nipple or mammilla. )


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

teat- eats


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

eats - spat


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

spat- part


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

part - dart

(Someone else may fart, if you dare...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Dart - Fart 

Trust me Timberwolf I always dare and I need no encouragement to Fart either


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

fart -trap


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

trap - pare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

pare - pear -> rape--> aper--->reap---okokok...----> read


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Read - Deer


Oi, just how many goes do you think you are allowed in this game???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

deer - beer

Dublinda i lost control momentarily..i hate when i see 5 other versions of the 4 sillly letters..but thats another posting eh?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Beer - Reed


It's fine huni, Im just stirring it up a wee bit. :shocked:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

reed - deer no...ok......... - rode


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Rode - Ride


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

ride - hide


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Hide - Died


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 15, 2008)

Died---Dine:eat1:


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 15, 2008)

Dine - Fine

Fine Dining. lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 15, 2008)

Fine---Wine


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 15, 2008)

Fine Dining with Wine. lol

Wine - Wind

Fine Dining with Wine and then breaking Wind. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Watchout you won't get blown away... 

wind - kind


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Kind - Kids


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

kids - kiss


----------



## DoctorBreen (Feb 16, 2008)

Kiss- Hiss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

Hiss - Shin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 16, 2008)

Shin - Shun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

Shun - Huts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Huts--Nuts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

Nuts - Stub


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Stub--Stab


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 16, 2008)

Stab - Spat


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

spat - spot


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 16, 2008)

you should've done spat - spam lol. i set u up for that

spot - toss


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

toss - loss

*sings* No spam today...


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Loss--Lost


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

lost - last


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Last - Lust


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

lust - bust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Bust - Dust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

Dust - Just


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

just - must


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

must--lust


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

lust - lets


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

lets - gets


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Gets - Tags


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Tags--Guts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

guts - nuts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

nuts--nits:huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

nits - shit


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

shit - shot x.x


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Shot - Thus


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 18, 2008)

Thus - This


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

This - Hiss


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

hiss - hoss


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

hoss--host


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Host - Shut


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Shut--Shot ( but you know what I wanted to put)


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 18, 2008)

Reed-seed

(this is your brain on... dumb)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm... where did that reed come from? (And what is that comment related to?) 

shot - shit


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok you had no fear you went where I did not have the nerve
Shit----Ship


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Ship - Shop


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Shop--Pots


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

pots- tips


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

Tips - Pita


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

pita- tape


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

Tape - Poet


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

poet- pert


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Pert - Rapt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

rapt - pear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Pear - Pair


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

pair - liar


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Liar - Rile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

Rile - Bile


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Bile - Mile


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

mile - file


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

file - Film


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

film - slim


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

slim - lime


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Lime--Meal:eat1:


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

meal - malt


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Malt--Salt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 19, 2008)

salt - ales


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2008)

ales- lash


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

lash - slap


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

Slap - Plus


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Plus--Slop


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 19, 2008)

slop - slip


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

slip - sill


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

sill - Till


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Till - Will


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

will - kill


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Kill - Bill (Great movie)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

bill - bull


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Bull - Lull


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

lull - mull


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Mull - Mule


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

mule - melt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

melt - belt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

belt - lube


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

lube - Tube


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Tube---Tuba


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

tuba - bait


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

bait - gait


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

gait- tags


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Tags---Snag


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

snag - gang


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

gang- gain


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

gain - rain :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

rain- near


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 20, 2008)

Near - Race


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

race- card


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 20, 2008)

Card - Dart


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Dart - Dodge... er... no. Wrong thread.

dart - arts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Arts - Fart


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 21, 2008)

fart - rats

i was wishing i could do fart----> turd, but that doesn't work


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

rats - nats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Nats - Stay


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

stay - star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

star - Rust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Rust - Lust


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Lust--Slot


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Slot - Slut


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

slut - sulk


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Sulk--Bulk


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bulk- bull


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Bull---Full:eat1:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

full- fill


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Fill ---Foil


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

foil- toil


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

toil - tail


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Tail - Laid


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

laid - deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

deal - Leap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

leap - meal


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Meal - Meat


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Meat--Eats:eat1:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Eats - Tase


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Tase--Stale


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Tase--Stale



ooops! 5 letters there.... let's try this: 

tase - step


----------



## Christinabean27 (Feb 22, 2008)

step - Stop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Stop - Pits


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 22, 2008)

pits - pies


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Pies--Pier and thanks for the correction LJ, my oops:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

pier - rips


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

rips--lips


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Lips - List


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

list - slut

suprise suprise


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

slut--slit


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

touche (S+S) 

slit - slot


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

slot----spot


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

spot - spit


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

spit--spat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

spat - spam


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

spam---sham


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

sham - maps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

maps--mops


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

mops - post


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 23, 2008)

post - cost


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

cost - soot


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

soot - snot


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

snot => tone


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

tone - tons


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

tons => tots


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

tots - lots


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

lots - salt

not on the tots, please!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

salt - malt

Hi J.!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

malt - lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

lame - dame


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

dame - mode


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

mode - node


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Lode - Load


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

Load---Toad


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

*wonders where the lode came from*

toad - stool... er... no. :doh:

toad - road


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *wonders where the lode came from*
> 
> toad - stool... er... no. :doh:
> 
> toad - road




Lode - It is an open ditch.

Road - Door


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

Door---Drop


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

drop - prop


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

prop----crop


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

crop - rope


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

rope - pier


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

pier => pile


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Lode - It is an open ditch.
> 
> Road - Door


Linda, I didn't want to know what it means/is... The word I had chosen in that post before yours was "node", not "lode"... thus I wondered. :blink::blush:

Now, back on track...



mariac1966 said:


> pier => pile


pile - file


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Linda, I didn't want to know what it means/is... The word I had chosen in that post before yours was "node", not "lode"... thus I wondered. :blink::blush:
> 
> Now, back on track...
> 
> pile - file




I must have gotten confused and in my head was thinking Node - Lode but then ended up putting both Lode and Load. Sowwy :doh:

File - Rile


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Rile - Liar


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

liar - Liam


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> liar - Liam


Liam - main


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

main - name


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

name - same


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Same - Lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

lame - lama


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Lama--Lamp  is this like the lava lamp?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

lamp - malt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

malt - Mast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

mast - star


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

star---rest


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

rest - rust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

rust - Furs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Furs--Sure


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

sure - lure


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

lure - leer


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

leer - leet


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Leet--Feet


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

feet => fate


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

fate - rate


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

rate - raft


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> rate - raft


raft - star


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

star - tart


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Tart - Tear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

tear - pear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Pear - Bear


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

bear - beer


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Beer--Robe


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

robe - role


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Role--Rode


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

rode => rope


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Rope--Poor


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

poor => pore


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Pore--Pour


----------



## goldilocks829 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pour --> Sour


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Sour--Sore


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

Sore - Eras


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Eras - Sire


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sire => Tire


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

tire - dire


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Tire - Wire


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

wire - mire


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

mire - ripe


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

ripe => trip


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 25, 2008)

trip = trap


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

trap - past


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Past---Post


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

post - most


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> post - most



most - cost


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Cost - Cast


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

cast - past


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

past - Step


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> past - Step


Step - pert


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

pert--tarp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

tarp - para


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

para===pare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 26, 2008)

pare - tear


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

tear- rent


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 26, 2008)

Rent - Tent


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

tent - bent


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Bent - Bend


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

bend - nerd


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

nerd - herd (uh oh...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Herd - Read


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

read - fare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

fare - reap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

reap - Earl


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Earl - Rile


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

rile - pile


----------



## boompoet (Feb 27, 2008)

pile - Lips


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

lips - hips


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

hips - piss


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

piss - hiss


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

hiss--miss


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> hiss--miss



Miss- Mist


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

mist--mast


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

mast - must


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

must--musk:blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

musk - tusk


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

tusk---task


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

task- mask


----------



## Miss Liz (Feb 28, 2008)

mask - mash


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

mash- mesh


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

mesh - mess


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Mess - Same


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

same - ears


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

ears- scar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

scar - care


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Care - Rice


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

rice - dice 

(I have heard of riceballs, but rice - dices...)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

dice - dies


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

dies--dyes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

dyes - Eyes


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

Eyes--seem


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Seem - Mess


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

mess - mass


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

mass - sass


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Sass - Bass


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

bass - base


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

base- stab


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

stab - back... yikes, no!

stab - bate


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

bate- date


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

date - rate


----------



## jooliebug (Feb 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> date - rate



ok how about rate-mate


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

mate- mare

Perhaps you rated your date as a "mate-mare"? I dunno... I'm tired. LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

mare--more


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

more - mere


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Mere - Deer


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

deer - read


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Read - Rare


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

rare - bare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

bare - Bran


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

bran - bard


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

bard--darn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

darn - barn

(I wonder what the barn might have done... :huh


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

barn==burn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

burn => bunt


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

bunt--nuts


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 29, 2008)

nuts- tans


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

tans--star


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> tans--star



Star - Pars


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Pars--Span


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 1, 2008)

Span - Soap


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Soap===apes


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Apes---->axes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

axes - xena


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Xena - Next

That was painful, I would never next Xena:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

next - text

No offence...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Text - Exit


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Exit---> Taxi


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 1, 2008)

taxi- axis


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

axis - axes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Axes - Same


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

Same - Maze


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

maze - mane


----------



## Phatman1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> maze - mane



Mane - Sane


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

sane - nose


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Nose - Hose :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
hose---rose


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

rose - dose

Hi! *waves*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Dose - Pose

Hi Sugar


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

pose - peas


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

peas===snap:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

snap - crackle - pop :huh: :blink: er... no. :doh:

snap - raps


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

raps--rips :blush: :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

rips - spin


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

spin--pain


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Pain - Naps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

naps - apes


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

apes--swap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Swap - Baps :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

baps ?

baps - spam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Baps is a slang word for Boobs :blush: but it can also be a type of bread roll as in a bacon bap.

Spam - Mast


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Mast--Must have a bacon bap:eat2:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

Must ----Just


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

just => jute


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

Jute---Mute


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

mute - Pute


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

pute => lute


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

lute - tell


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

tell - bell

pute? 
is this another over the puddle thing?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Bell - Bill

Oh yeah Sugar, bacon baps are the best :eat2:

I have never heard of Pute either


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Pute is german... meaning turkey...


bill - kill


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Kill bill...horrible movie

bill-fill


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

fill => film


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Film - File


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

file => tile


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

tile - bile


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Bile - Bite


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

bite => mite


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

mite - cite


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

cite ---- tick


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

tick => kite


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

kite ---- tied


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

tied => deet


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

deet - feet


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

feet - feat


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

feat- tape


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

tape ---- pace


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

pace--lace


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> pace--lace



lace --- lice


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Well if we're talkin vermin here
Lice--mice


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 2, 2008)

mice -- cite


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

cite - bite


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Bite--Bile:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

bile - mile


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Mile--Mole


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

The molemen are coming! 

mole - pole


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

Pole----Hole


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 2, 2008)

hole --- lobe


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

lobe => bell


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

bell----hell ok I took the obvious route


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

hell - heel

Hell's Heel... :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

heel - feel


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

feel---feet


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 2, 2008)

feet --- fate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

fate - teal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

teal - seal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

seal - eats


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

eats--salt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

(pure salt? ew.)

salt - malt


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

malt--meal:eat1:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

meal- real


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

real ----late


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

late- team


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

team----tear


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

tear- teal


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

teal---leaf


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

leaf- fail


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

fail - liar


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

liar- raid


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

raid - maid


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Maid - Dame


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

dame- lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

lame - name


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Name - Fame


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

fame --- meat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

meat - Male


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

male - pale


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Pale--Pole


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Sugar 

Pole - Pile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

Pile - Bile


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Bile - Tile


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Tile--Tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

tale - leaf


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

leaf--lean


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

lean- loan


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

loan - moan


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

moan - many


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

many - yawn


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

yawn - warn


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Warn - Barn


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

barn - bane


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

bane - lane


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey wolf 

Lane - nail


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Nail--Wail


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Wail ----Ails


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

ails - tail

Hi TJC! Hi Sugar!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

tail ---tale


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

tale- sale


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Sale--Sane


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

sane - mane


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Mane--Vane


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Vane --- vain


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

vain--rain


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

rain ---- nail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

nail - rail


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

rail--raid


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

raid - paid


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

paid - dips


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

paid--Laid


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

laid - deal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

deal - meal


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

meal --- male


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

male - lean


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

lean - - lane


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

lane- nail


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

nail --- liar


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

liar - liam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Liam - Lamb


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

lamb => male


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

male - hale


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 4, 2008)

hale - meal


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

meal- mall


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Mall - Lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

Lame - Fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

fame - dame


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

dame -- Amen


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

amen - many


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Many--Yank


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

yank- tank


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

tank - hank


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Hank--Hunk


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hunk --- Knut


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Knut - Kurt


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Kurt - Hurt


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

hurt -- true


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

true --- tire


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

tire - ride


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

ride - rite


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

rite - riot


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Riot - - - - Tier


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Tier--Tear


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

tear - - - rape


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Rape--Nape


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 4, 2008)

nape - pear


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

pear- earl


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

earl --- leer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

leer - deer


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Deer - Beer :eat2:


----------



## Tieve (Mar 5, 2008)

Beer - Bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

bear - near






, Tieve!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

near - rain


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Rain - Ring


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

ring - ding


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

ding - dine :eat1:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Dine - Wine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

wine - vine


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

vine --- even


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

even - vent


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

vent--nest


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

nest - rest


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

hello there mr wolf 
rest--sear


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Sear - - - - ream


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

ream --- arms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

arms - rims


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

rims -- miss


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

miss- mist


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

mist - stem


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Stem - Meat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

meat - beat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Beat - Heat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

heat - meat

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2008)

meat - meal


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

meal----real


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

real- pale


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

pale --- slap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

slap - slop


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

slop----stop


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Stop--Shop


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

shop - push

*waves* Hi!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

push--lush


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

lush - lust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Lust - Bust


----------



## Miss Liz (Mar 6, 2008)

bust - best


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

best--beet


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

beet-----beef


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

beef - reef :huh:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

reef-----reed


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

reed - dear


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

dear --- arid


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

arid - - - - raid


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

raid--said


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

said - - - bias


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Bias--Bras


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

bras - - brat


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

brat --- rate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

rate-a-date :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

date - - - beat


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

beat---peat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

peat - neat


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

neat--teal


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

teal- leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

leap - lear


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

lear --- rear


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

rear ---roar :blush: oh excuse me


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

Roar---rare


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

rare--hare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2008)

hare - rare


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

rare--rake


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

rake -- arks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

arks - bark


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

bark -- barn


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

rare--care


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

care --- ears


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 7, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> rare--care



I don't know how I manage to:doh: reply from somewhere in the middle and mess things up:doh: I had better stop smacking my head I'll slap myself silly:doh: and I'm close enough to silly already.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

barn - farn

(fixed)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Farn - Farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

farm - harm


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 7, 2008)

harm - mash


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

mash --- ashy


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Ashy - Sash


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

sash --- pass


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 7, 2008)

pass - span


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

span - spun


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 7, 2008)

spun---shun


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

shun --- nuts


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

nuts--guts:huh:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

guts --- puts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Puts - Spur


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 7, 2008)

spur - purr


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

purr- pour




HDANGEL15 said:


> spur - purr



Yay Spurs! LOL- I'm a nerd.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

pour - sour


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Sour - Hour


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Hour--Horn


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

horn . torn


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

torn --- trot


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

trot- tots

Are you gonna eat your tots?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

tots - stop


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

stop--puts


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 8, 2008)

puts----taps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

taps - tape


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Tape - Part


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

part of the tart...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

tart - arts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Arts - Stir


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

G'mornin' all!

Stir - risk


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Good afternoon!

risk - disk


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

disk --- skis


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Skis - Sick


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

sick --- icky


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

icky - lick


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

lick --- clip


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

clip - pill


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

pill -- pail


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Pail - Pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

pale - sale :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

sale- last


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

last - past


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

past --- slap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

slap - leap


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Leap - Peel


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

peel---eels


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

eels - seal


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Y'all
seal---deal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

deal - real


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

real---leap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

leap - pear


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

pear --- spar


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

spar--part


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

part --- arty


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

arty==tart


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

' morning...

tart - mart

(a tart mart...)


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

mart---cart


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

cart- trap


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

trap-----tray


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

tray - pray


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Pray - Yard


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

yard - lard


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Lard - Hard


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

hard --- rath


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Rath - Heat


Did you know that Rath can also be spelt with an e on the end Rathe. Sorry Im a bit of a word nerd and just love word games. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

heat - neat


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

neat---seat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

seat - stem


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

afternoon everbody
stem--meet


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

meet---team I guess we posted about the same time


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

team--beam


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Beam - Mean


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

mean---lean


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

lean--bean


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

a lean bean... :huh:

bean - beam :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

beam--ream  ouch!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

ream--seam


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

seam --- ears


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

ears---gear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

gear - head... no, that won't do...

gear - rear

"Attention, this vehicle is backing up!"


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 9, 2008)

rear>>>>mare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

mare - dare


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

dare --- bred


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

bred - Bert


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

bert---rest


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

rest- test


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

rest --- star


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

star---stir


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

stir- trip


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys
trip---drip:blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

drip- prod


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

prod - prom


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Prom - Prim


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

prim - rims


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

rims- swim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2008)

swim - Wimp


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

wimp - imps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Imps - Sims


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

sims --- mist


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Mist - Miss


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2008)

miss>>>>mass


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

mass- mash


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 10, 2008)

mash---hash


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone
Hash---Dash this is what happens when you eat some bad hash


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

dash --- shed


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

shed--shod


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

shod - shot


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there Timberwolf
shot---toes  ouch


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 10, 2008)

toes----toss


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

toss --- oats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

oats - toad


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

toad - told


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

told - bold


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Bold - Mold


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

bold mold... :huh:

mold - fold


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

fold--fowl


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

fowl- slow


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

slow - sole


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

sole --- lost


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

lost- stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

stop - step


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

step - - pets


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

pets- tips


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

tips - - spit

Hiya Sam!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

tips - spit? :huh: Is there actually a letter change? :huh:

spit - pity


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

pity- type


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 11, 2008)

type---hype


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

hype---yipe


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

yipe - pies

(yipe pies... :huh


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 11, 2008)

pies----sped


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

fast food, huh?


sped - sled


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

sled -- less


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

less - loss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

loss - Boss


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Boss - Toss


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

toss - stop


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

stop --- sops


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

sops--saps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

saps - slap


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

slap - alas


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

alas -- also


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Also - Sole


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

sole - soul


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

soul - loud


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 11, 2008)

loud---dual


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

dual--duel *takes out pistol and walks ten paces turns and shoots*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

duel- fuel


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

hey girl
fuel---fume *passes out*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

fume- muse


Hey birthday buddy!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

muse--mule


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

mule- menu


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

menu--nude


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> menu--nude



lol... interesting combination ^


nude- dude 

 lol


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

dude --- duds


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

duds----suds


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

suds - buds


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Buds - Spud


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

spud---dust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

dust - Lust


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Lust - Bust


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2008)

bust- stab


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

stab --- tubs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

tubs - subs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Subs - Busy


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

hi everyone
Busy--Bust


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

bust---rust


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

rust==suit:huh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 12, 2008)

suit - stir


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

stir --- isn't (is an apostrophe against the rules?)


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

isn't---sign


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

sign - sigh


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

sigh--shin


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

shin --- hint


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

hint - mint


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

mint --- thin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

thin - tiny


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

Tiny - - - tony

Hi TW


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

tony---only


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

only- loan


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

loan - groan... no, too much letters.

loan - Joan


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Joan - Moan


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

moan - mean


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 13, 2008)

mean---wean


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

wean - wain


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

wain - gain


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Gain - Pain


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

pain - pane


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Pane - Lane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

Lane - Cane


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

cane --- mace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

mace - Lace


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Lace - Teal


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

teal --- team


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

Teal - Lath


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Lath - Bath


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Bath - That


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

that --- bath


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

bath - than


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 13, 2008)

than - hand


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

than--then


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Then - Thee


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Thee---Heat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Thee---Heat


heat - neat


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

neat -- tine


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

tine---newt


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

newt - twin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

twin - wing


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

wing --- grin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

grin - grid


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Grid - Drip


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

drip - drop


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Drop - Dope


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Dope---Open


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

open --- omen


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

omen--amen


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

amen- main


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

main --- aims


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

aims - sims


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Sims - Mess


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

Mess - Less


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

less - bess


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

bess - bees


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Bees - Base


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

bees - knees... no. again too much letters... :doh:

bees - fees

Grmbl... too late...

okay.

base - bate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

*Dublinda: Bath - That*



goldilocks829 said:


> that --- bath



*Switcheroo..... LOL*:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

bate - Tube


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Happens sometimes... 

tube - lube


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Happens sometimes...
> 
> tube - lube



lube - Bulb


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

bulb - bulk


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

bulk --- blue


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

blue - glue


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

glue --- lugs


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

Lugs - Legs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Legs - Slug

:doh: Whoops guess I didnt check as well as I thought I had LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

Slug - Soul


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

soul----lose


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

lose --- owls


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

owls- slot


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

slot--toll


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

toll - poll


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Poll - Pole


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi everyone:bow:
Pole---Loop


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

loop - poop


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

poop----plop


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

plop--slop


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

slop--glop


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Slop - Sole


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

sole--some


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

some --- moss


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

moss--most


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 15, 2008)

most --- stem


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2008)

stem - meet


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 15, 2008)

Meet - Melt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

Melt - Left


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

left--loft


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 15, 2008)

loft---soft


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

soft--toes


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 15, 2008)

toes --- soot


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

soot ---- poot


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 15, 2008)

poot---foot


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

foot - food :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Food - Fold


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

fold - cold


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Cold - Gold


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 16, 2008)

Gold - Good


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

good - food :eat1::eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

food---doff as in I doff my hat to you:bow:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Doff - Boff ~As in I might just boff you


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 16, 2008)

boff - offs


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

offs---soft


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

soft - loft


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

loft--lift


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

lift----tile


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 16, 2008)

tile --- lien


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

lien---nail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

nail - tail


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

tail---fail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

fail - leaf


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

leaf---feel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Feel - Feed :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

feed---deed


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 16, 2008)

deed- deep


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

deep---seep


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

seep---peep


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

peep - peer


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Peer - Beer :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

Beer - Beet


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

beet - feet :huh: (strange feet) :huh:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

feet---feat


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 17, 2008)

feat --- fart


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

fart - part :huh:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

part----star


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

star - stab


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 17, 2008)

stab----slab


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

slab - slob


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 17, 2008)

slob--slow


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

slow - blow


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

blow---blob


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

blob - lobe


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

lobe----slob


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Slob - Orbs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

Orbs - Rose


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

rose---pose


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Pose - Soap


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

soap---apes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

apes - pees


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

pees - peep


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 18, 2008)

peep --- peer


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

peer---deer


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

deer- Eden


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

eden - edel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Edel - Lead


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

lead--dead (Don't shoot)


----------



## gothic_darkangel666 (Mar 18, 2008)

pits= spit


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure where pits came from, sooo...

Dead - Aced


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

aced - acid


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

acid---dice


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

dice---mice


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

mice--mine


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

mine---line


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

line - fine


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

fine---tine


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

tine---wine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

wine - pine


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 19, 2008)

pine --- pier


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Pier - Tier


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

Tier - Rent


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

rent----dent


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Dent - Arthur... er... :doh: no.

dent - tent


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

tent---went


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

(the tent went? where did it go?)

went - sent


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 19, 2008)

sent---tent


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 19, 2008)

Tent - Tone


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Tone ---Bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

bone - hone


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

hone--eons


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

eons---song


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

song - gong


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

gong - Gang


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

gang - bang 



:huh::blush::huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

hahahaha


bang- band


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

band - hand

(almost said band - aid... :doh


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi everyone
hand---dank


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

dank- tank


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

tank---gnat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

gnat - nats


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

nats----spat


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 20, 2008)

spat - star


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

star--rams


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

rams - Sams

(there's more than one...)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

sams - sass


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

sass - lass


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 20, 2008)

lass -- salt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

salt - malt


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

malt---halt


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

halt--hale


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

hale---lace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

lace - face


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

face - Fact


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Fact - Tact


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Tact - Cats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

cats - Fats


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Fats - Mats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 21, 2008)

mats - mate


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Mate - Date


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Date - Late


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

late---fate


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

fate --- eats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

eats - beat


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

beat----feat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Feat - Seat


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

seat --- star


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

star---rate


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

rate---sate


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

sate---tale


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2008)

tale- leak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

leak - beak


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Beak - Weak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

weak - peak


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

peak---keep


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Keep---Kelp


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Kelp - Help


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

help----pelt


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

pelt---melt


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Melt - Malt


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

malt---tall


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

tall - fall


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Fall - Wall


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Wall - Walk


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

walk - talk


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

talk - late


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

late - date


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

date - Deal


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

deal----meal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

meal - seal


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Seal - Sled


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi :batting:
Sled----Dens


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

dens---hens


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

hens - shed


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

shed ---> head


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

head----dean


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

dean- neat


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

neat--seat


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

seat- stab


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

stab--bans


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

bans- bane


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

bane---mane


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

mane- menu


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

menu----numb


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

numb- bump


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

bump-----puma


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

puma- palm


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Palm - Balm


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

Balm ---> Able


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Able - Lead


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

lead- pale


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

pale ---> gale


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

gale- page


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

page---sage


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

sage- gear


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

gear---read


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

read - dead


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2008)

dead - deed


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

deed---seed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

deed - Deer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

deed - seed - deer... oh, dear


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

deer/dear- drew


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

drew---word


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

word - wore


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

wore----rode


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

rode - rods


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 23, 2008)

rods - sore


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

sore - more


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

More - Roam


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 23, 2008)

roam --- oars


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

oars---roar


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

roar--boar


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

boar---road


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

road ---> load


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

load---toad:kiss2I have to kiss toads too maybe they will be my handsome prince) :smitten:


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

toad ---> date


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

date - fate


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

fate ---> fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

fear - tear


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Tear - Bear


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

bear ---> bard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

bard - Lard


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Lard - Hard


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

hard - card


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 24, 2008)

card --- arcs


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

arcs- scab


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

scab - crab


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

crab----race


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

a crab race... who won? 


race - face


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

face---mace ARGHHHHH!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

mace - maze :huh: oops... :huh:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 24, 2008)

maze --- meal :eat1:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

meal---lean


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

lean- anal


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

anal---nail


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi guys I got here just in time I see  anal-nail?
nail---loin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

anal nail? :huh: sounds like ouch...

loin - coin


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

coin---chin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

chin - chic


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 25, 2008)

chic---hick


----------



## Miss Liz (Mar 25, 2008)

hick - lick


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

hick ---> kick


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

kick - sick


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Sick - Suck


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Suck ---> cask


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Cask - Bask


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

bask - bake


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

bake- bark


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 25, 2008)

bark --- rank


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

rank- rant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

rant - Rain


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 25, 2008)

rain---near


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Near - Bear


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

bear- area


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

area - read


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

read- raid


nice, Timberwolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

raid - maid :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

maid- idea


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

idea - deal


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 25, 2008)

deal --- lard


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

lard - hard


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 25, 2008)

Lard-Hard? mine is soft
Hard---Herd


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

herd----turd


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

turd- tour


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

tour - four


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Four - Dour


----------



## Tieve (Mar 26, 2008)

dour ---> rude


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Rude - Ride


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

A rude ride? 

ride - grid


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

grid---dirt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

dirt - dart


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Dart - Drag


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

drag- rags


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

rags---gags


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

gags - sage


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> gags - sage



sage - safe


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> sage - safe



safe - fame


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

fame---lame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

lame - blam


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 26, 2008)

blam --- bald


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

bald---laid


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

laid - maid :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

Laid---maid?:huh:
maid----paid


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

er... :huh: well... Just fair, isn't it? 

paid - daim


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

daim---maim


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

maim- main


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

main - pain :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

pain- naps


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 27, 2008)

naps---pang


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 27, 2008)

pang - gnat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Gnat - Tank


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

tank - hank


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Hank - Bank


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

Bank - Bark


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 27, 2008)

bark --- bran


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

bran - rain


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

rain--gain


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

gain- bang


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

bang - hang


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

hang---gash


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

gash - gosh


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

gosh--shag


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

shag- ages


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

ages--sags


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

sags- sass


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 27, 2008)

sass --- lass


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 27, 2008)

Lass - Last


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

last - past


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Past - Pest


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

pest - post


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 28, 2008)

post- tips


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 28, 2008)

tips --- tops


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

tops - puts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

puts - Stud


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Spud - Spur


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Spur---Rips


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Rips -Pins


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Pins--Snap


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Snap - Pant


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Pant--Path


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

path - past


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 29, 2008)

Past - Star


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

star - stab


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 29, 2008)

stab --- tans


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

tans - tons


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

tons- stun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

stun - Rust


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

rust- rush


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

rush - bush


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

bush- busy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

busy - Bust


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

bust- stab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

stab - Bath


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

bath - both


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

both----goth


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

goth - moth


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

moth---math


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

(1 moth + 2 moths = ?) <- moth math... 

math - that


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

ha ha ha good one
that----hats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

hats - rats

(rats in hats? :huh


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

rats--tats
rats with tats? those are some tough rats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

tats - tits

where else could I go with this


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

to a tart, maybe? 

tits - hits


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

((TIMBERWOLF))) tart-tits ALL GOOOD 

hits - shot


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 30, 2008)

shot --- hoot


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

@HDANGEL: :huh: :blink:  :blink: :huh:

hoot - boot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

boot - Oboe


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

Oboe - obey


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

obey - byte :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

byte===bite


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

ow!

bite - mite


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

Mite----Mice


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2008)

mice- iced


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

iced mice... ?


iced - rice


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Rice - Lice


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

rice lice ? ew...

lice - dice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

dice - Code


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

code---dole


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

dole - mole


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

mole--mold:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

mold - bold


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

bold- bolt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

bolt - colt


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

colt- peyton manning :wubu:


 j/k


colt- lock


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

lock - dock


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

dock----no I can't go there
dock----sock


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Why not?  

sock - mock


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 31, 2008)

mock - cock

me.........miss the chance


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

hahaha


cock- coke


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

coke - Cole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

Cole - Cola


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Cola - Lola


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Lola - Oval


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Oval---lava


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

hot, hot...

lava - Lama (yes, german version...)


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

lama- mama


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

mama - ammo


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

mama--ammo?wow thats one tough mama
ammo---maim


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

maim - aims


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

aims- arms


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

arms -star


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

star- rash


----------



## jooliebug (Apr 2, 2008)

rash---mash


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

mash - mesh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

mesh - Hemp


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

hemp --- perm


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

perm - germ


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

perm---germ?:huh: Yikes
germ---ream  that's even scarier


----------



## jooliebug (Apr 2, 2008)

ream----mean


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

mean---moan


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

*wipes pudding from his keyboard* I wish I could rep you... Could anyone jump in for me?

moan - loan


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

loan- luna


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

luna--lung:huh:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 2, 2008)

lung-long


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

long----dong:blushk I couldn't resist I had to do it.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 2, 2008)

dong --- node


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

done---dent


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

dent- vent


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

vent - oven


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 3, 2008)

Oven= Love


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

love- vote


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

vote - tore


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

tore - vore


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

vore- oreo


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

oreo - gore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

gore - Rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

rope - dope


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

dope- pods


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

pods - mods


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Mods---Dims


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Dims - Mind


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Mind---Maid:huh: that would be a strange job.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

I dunno, sugar and spice... there's probably a lot of dirty minds you would have to clean up. 
10 days til our birthdays!!

maid- dame


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 4, 2008)

dame - aide


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Mind---Maid:huh: that would be a strange job.





SMA413 said:


> I dunno, sugar and spice... there's probably a lot of dirty minds you would have to clean up.
> 10 days til our birthdays!!
> 
> maid- dame


Yeah, all those minds picked from the gutter... 



qwertyman173 said:


> dame - aide


aide - deal


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

deal- read


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

read the dead


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

dead - lead


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

lead - head

(Hard night, last night, huh?)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Lead--Head  good one
Head--Dead:huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

dead :doh:


dead - adds


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

adds - pads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

pads - spud


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

spud - spur


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

spur - puns


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

puns---buns


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 4, 2008)

Buns...nuns


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

nuns---sung


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

sung - gust


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

gust - stub


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

stub - bets


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

bets - bats


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

bats - tubs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

tubs - tabs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

tabs - best


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

best - test


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

test - Stem


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

stem - step


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 10 seconds.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

step - Stew


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

stew - teas


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

teas---stew:eat1:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

stew- teas


hahahah... j/k- I'm not gonna perpetuate the loop.


stew- ewes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

ewes----pees


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 5, 2008)

pees --- peep


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

peep---seep


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 5, 2008)

seep - eyes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

eyes--stye


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

eyes- stye

owie :blink:

stye- test


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

test----gest


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

gest- jest


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

jest---fest


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

fest- safe


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

safe--face


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

face ---> fact


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

fact -tact


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

tact- cats


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

cats - cost


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 6, 2008)

cats - cars


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

cars- cash money

lol


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

cash ---- scam


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

scam- mask


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

mask - asks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

asks- task


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

task - stag


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

stag- gasp


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

gasp --- pegs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

pegs- gape


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

gape -peas


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

peas- spam


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

spam - spat


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

spat- part


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

part - rape


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

rape -- pier


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

pier - pies


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

pies - ripe


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

ripe - grip


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

grip - grim


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

grim - rims


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

rims - stir


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

stir - star

(stir a star... :huh


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

star --- ruts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

ruts - Stub


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Stub--Butt  Ouch


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

butt - Burt


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Burt--Bust


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

bust- stud


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

stud ----nuts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

nuts - Stan


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Stan---Gnat


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

gnat- tags


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

tags---hags


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

hags- saga


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

saga - gals


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

gals- legs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

legs ---- glee


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

glee - glue


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

glue -- ugly


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

ugly- plug


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

plug - pugs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

pugs- push


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

push ----- shun


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

shun- shin


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

shin ---- hint


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

hint ---> tins


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

tins - tons


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

tons ---> toes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

toes ----- east


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

east - Vast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

vast - task


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

task - mask


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

mask - make


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

make a maze


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

maze- zeal


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

zeal---leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

leap - heap


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

heap - - -> pear


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

pear ---- ripe


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

the pear is ripe, allright... 

ripe - rips


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

rips - piss


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

piss - pass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

pass - Pans


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

pans - pant


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 8, 2008)

pant - pain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

pain - Rain


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

rain - main


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

rain --- main --- plain  ~ thinking of that song ~

*nope* :doh:


main ------ amen :bow:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi
Amen--menu:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

menu - omen


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Omen---Open


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

open ---- pend


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

pend - tend


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

tend ---> tent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

tent - Cent


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

cent- nest


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

nest - toes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi y'all 
Toes---Tons


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

tons - stun


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

stun - tuna

(stun tuna... must be electric... like this eel)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

tuna - neat


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

neat--mane


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

mane ---- omen


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

omen - dome


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi ya TW:bow:
Dome---Dame


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Howdy Timberwolf! 

Dame ---- Mode


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

mode- dote


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Sam
dote--rote


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

rote ---> tear


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

tear --- rite


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

rite - Bite


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

bite ---> time


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

ripe - Pies


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

pies ---> site


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

site - Tier


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2008)

tier - tree


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

tree - Rent


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

rent-a-tent


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

tent--vent


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

vent - dent


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

dent--dont


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

don't- tone


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

tone ---> neat


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

neat---near


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

near - gear


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

gear---gore:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

gore - vore 


er... :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Vore---Bore


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

bore - bare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

bare - Brat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

brat - rats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

rats - Scar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

scar = race


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

race - Mace


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

mace = pace


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

pace - pack


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

pack - rack


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

rack - cars


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

cars--cart


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

cart- trap


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

trap - trip


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone
trip----drip


----------



## Tieve (Apr 11, 2008)

drip ---> prod


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

prod---prow


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

prow - rows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

rows - Sows


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

sows - sews


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Howdee!

Sews - saws


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

saws - jaws  ouch... :shocked:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi 
Jaws---Slaw:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

slaw - lawn


High? :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

lawn---pawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

pawn - paws


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2008)

paws - swab


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

swab - swap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

swap - Sway


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

sway- swag


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

swag--wage


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

wage - Warg


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Warg?:huh:------Warn


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

warn- wane


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

wane---Dawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

dawn - draw

Wargs are the big wolf-like creatures from Lord of the Rings


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

:doh: I should have known that I've seen the movie several times.
Draw----Drag


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

drag - brag

Wanna laugh? I have neither seen the movies nor have I read the books... 
(But I've played one of the games...)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

brag---bras 
Ah you instinctively knew of them because they are fellow wolves.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Brag bras? Like Wonderbra?

bras - gras


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

gras---gram


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

gram - grab


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

grab--bran:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

There is bran in the barn...

bran - rain

:blink: er... :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

rain ---- pair


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

pair ------ trip 




*doh*


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

trip- trap


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

trap ----- port


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

port- porn



yeah. i went there.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

porn ----- nope "you dint!" :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

nope - rope


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

rope -------------------------- pyro


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

pyro- rosy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

rosy - Josy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Josy - Jose


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Jose - nose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

nose - Snow


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

snow - slow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

slow - Wolf (couldn't pass that one up)


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

wolf- foul


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

:blink:

foul - fool


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

fool----tool


----------



## Tieve (Apr 14, 2008)

tool ---> look


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 15, 2008)

look - lock


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

lock - loch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

loch - chop


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

chop ---- cope


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

cope - hope


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

hope ---- pech


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

pech - Chap


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

chap ------------- carp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

carp - Card


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

card ----- drat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

drat - Trap


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

trap ------ spar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

spar - Rapt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

rapt - rape


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

rape - apes


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

raped by apes??  :huh:


apes- pest


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh no You Didn't 
Pest---Stop


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

stop- tips


Oh yes I did.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

tips ----lips:kiss2:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

lips- list


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

list - slut 
YOU KNOW I WOULD GO THERE


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

slut--slot--yea I said it


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

y'all are so bad. lol


slot- lust...


yeah- i went there too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

lust - bust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

bust - Gust


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

gust - stun


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 16, 2008)

stun - stub


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

stub - stab 

:blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 16, 2008)

stab - pats


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

pats - pets


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

pets ---> nest


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

nest -- ants


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

ants - pant


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

pant ------ peat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

peat - peas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

peas - Seal


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

seal - deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

deal - Meal :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

meal - leaf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

leaf - Left


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

left - right... er, no.

left - flee


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2008)

flee - flea


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

flea---leap *itch itch*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

leap - heap


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

heap---heat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

heat - neat


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

neat--nest


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

nest - fest


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

fest----Lest


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

lest - test


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

test ----- sits


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

sits - bits

(test - sits? :blink: aren't that 2 letters changed?)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> sits - bits
> 
> (test - sits? :blink: aren't that 2 letters changed?)



:doh: *yep* ( I replaced 2 letters .... *ack* )

You get the gold star!  :bow:



bits ----- stab


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

stab - bust


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 18, 2008)

bust - lust


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

lust - rust :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

rust - Bust


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

:huh: again? :huh:

bust - stun


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

stun--buns:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

stun buns... er... :blink:, indeed.

buns - runs


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

buns--runs  oh man that can't be good.
Runs---Runt


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

runt - punt


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

punt----punk


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

punk - dunk :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

dunk---dune


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

dune - spice... no, not here... :doh:

dune - nerd


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

nerd--darn


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

darn - barn

*wonders what the barn might have done*

Good night, folks!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Good Night TW:bow:
Barn------Born


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

born - horn


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

horn----corn


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

corn ------- rock


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

rock---sock but you know what I wanted to say


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

sock ---> suck


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

suck---duck


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

duck - luck


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Lucky Duck?
Luck----muck


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

muck - Huck


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Huck--Hock


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

hock - lock


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Lock--Lick


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

lick - kick


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 20, 2008)

kick - pick


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

pick - Rick


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Rick - Rock


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

rock ------------ core


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Core - More


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

More - Oreo :eat2:


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice!!!!


Oreo - Oleo


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Oleo - Loon


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

loon - loot


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

loot - toil


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

toil - Boil


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

boil ---- blip


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

blip - clip


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

clip - flip


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

flip - flop


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

flop ---- loft


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

loft - Soft


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

soft ---- tofu


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

tofu - Tour


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

tour - tore


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

tore - core


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

core----sore


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

sore - pore


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

sore-pore--ouch
pore----bore:bow:zzzzzzzz


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

bore- bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

a bore bear... :huh:

bear - fear


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

fear- frat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

frat - brat


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

brat---drat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

drat - rats


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

rats----stir


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

stir- star


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

star - tart


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

tart - mart


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

mart- mark


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

mark - park


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 21, 2008)

Park - Bark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

Bark - Lark


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

Lark ---- Rail


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

rail- sail


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

sail ---- airs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

airs - lair


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

lair---pair


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

pair - fair


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Fair---Raid


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

raid - airs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

airs- rail


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

rail - nail


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

nail---laid


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

laid - lady


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Laid Lady?
Lady---Lacy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

oops... :blush:

lacy - lace


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

lace -> lack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

lack -Pack


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Pack --> Carp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

Carp - Tarp


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

tarp - harp


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

harp--harm


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

harm - farm :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

farm--mart


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

mart - fart :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Whoa that would definitely clear out a Mart
Fart-----Part:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

lol, indeed...

part - tart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

tart - Wart


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

wart- warp


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

warp - carp


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

carp---cars:blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

cars- rash


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

rash - hash


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

hash- ca$h


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

hash--cash? something we should know?
cash----mash


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

mash - lash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 23, 2008)

lash - bash


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

bash - dash


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

dash---dish


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

dish- shed


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 23, 2008)

shed - shad


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

shad- said


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

said - maid


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

maid- dame


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

dame - lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

lame - game


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

game - name


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

name--made


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

made - mare


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 24, 2008)

mare - more


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

more---wore


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

wore ---> worm


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

worm--roam


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

roam ---> Rome


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Rome--Dome


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

dome- mend


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

mend--bend


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

bend- need


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

need ----peed  yep I said it


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

peed ---> peer


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

peer- here


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

here ---> hire


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

hire- ride


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

ride ---> dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

dare - hare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

hare - fare


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

fare -> area


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

area - Reap


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 25, 2008)

reap- real


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

real -> lair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

lair - Fair


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

fair -> rife


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

rife - fife


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

fife -> wife


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 25, 2008)

wife - wine


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

wine -> view


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

view - wife


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

wife -> wile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

wile - wilt


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

wilt -> till


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

till - pill


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

pill -> lips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

lips- pins


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

pins -> snap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

snap - pals


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

pals -> slop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

slop - pots


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

pots -> sort


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

sort - stop


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

stop ---> soap


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

It isn't easy to stop soap...

soap - past


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

past-----mast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

mast - most


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

most----lost


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

lost ---> salt


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 26, 2008)

salt - sale


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

sale - safe


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

safe ----- fess


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

fess ---> mess


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

mess ------- elms


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

elms ---> mens


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

mens ------- same


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

same ---> mare


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

mare ----- mere


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

mere ---> reed


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

reed ----- eres


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

eres - rest


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

rest - test


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

test - west


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

west ------ seat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

seat - peat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

peat - peas


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

peas - seep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

seep - seer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

seer - sees


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

sees ----bees *waddles away quickly*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

bees - knees ... no. too much letters...

bees - fees :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

fees----foes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

foes - noes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

noes-----nope


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

nope - hope


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

hope---hole:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

hole - mole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

mole - role


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

role - pole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

pole - mole


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

mole (again?) - sole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

sole - slop


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

slop--plus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

plus - plum


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

plum - mule


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mule---male  no offense


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 27, 2008)

male- lean


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

lean - dean


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

dean- need


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

need - feed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

feed - fred


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

fred -> deaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

deaf - leaf


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

leaf- fail


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

fail - nail


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

nail- laid


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

nail-laid isn't that the same thing?
Laid----Land


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

hahahaha... i'm glad you got that one


land- lady


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

a landlady...


lady - dial


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

dial----raid


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

raid- rain


----------



## Tieve (Apr 29, 2008)

rain ---> iron


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

a rainiron... must be something new... or could it be... a shower? :blink:


iron - lion


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 29, 2008)

lion- only


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

lion only... :huh:

only - lone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Lone--Bone:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

:blink:

bone - cone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

cone - pone (corn that is)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

pone - none


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

none - hone


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

hone - hens


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Hens---Sent


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

sent- stun


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

stun---shun


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

shun- hunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

hunt - tune


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

tune----tuna


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

tuna- nuts


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

nuts ---> tubs


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

tubs---slut


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

slut- tush


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

tush ---> shot


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

shot- shop


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

shop ---> push


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

push- posh


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

posh - shot


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

shot- stop


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

stop - atop


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

atop - pots


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

pots - rots


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

rots -> sore


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

sore - more


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

more---mote


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

mote - note


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

note----rote


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

rote- rode


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

rode - door


:huh:  :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

door- food


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

food - hood


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

hood---hoop


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

hoop- choo


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Hiya Birthday twin
choo----shoo


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Hey b-day buddy!


shoo- shot


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

shot---snot yeah I said it


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

snot- knot


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

knot - knit


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

knit- tank


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

tank - yank


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

yank - Kane


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

Kane ---- Weak


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

weak - week


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

weel - seek


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

seek - keep


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

keep - kelp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

kelp - help


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

help- heap


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

heap - leap


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

leap- pals


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

pals - pale


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

pale- late


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

late - lame


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

Lame--Dame Hi Gang


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

dame- damn


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

damn====damp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

damp - lamp :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

lamp - ramp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

ramp - prom


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

prom - porn

heh heh


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

erm... :huh: well...

porn - born


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

born--horn


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

horn - Corn


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

corn - crow


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

crow - crop


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

crop - crap


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

crop--crap---trap


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

trap- tray


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

tray---arts Hi Samantha


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

arts- stare


Hey hon!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

stare---gates


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

gates- state


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

state---tater


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

tater- later


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

later - mater


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

mater- mates


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

mates - dates


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

I just realized this turned into the 5 letter version... and it's my fault. LOL- I'll just take the singular version of Timberwolf's post...


date- tear


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

tear - > rake


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

rake- cake 

:eat2:


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

cake -> tack


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I just realized this turned into the 5 letter version... and it's my fault. LOL- I'll just take the singular version of Timberwolf's post...
> 
> 
> date- tear


Oops... :doh: Didn't notice, either... :doh:
Good idea, by the way...



Pinstripes67 said:


> cake -> tack


tack - hack


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2008)

hack - chat


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

hack chat? so desperate to join? 


chat - coat


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

chat's been down WAY too long 

coat ->acts


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

acts----fats


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

fats - sofa


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

sofa - Soft


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

soft - lost


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

lost - host


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

host - shoe


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

shoe - Shot


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

shot - slot


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

slot- loss


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

loss--slow


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

slow- glow


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 5, 2008)

glow - goal


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

goal---load


----------



## Miss Liz (May 5, 2008)

load - loaf


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

loaf---foam


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

foam- ammo


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

ammo - moan


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

moan- norm


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

norm - roam


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

roam - room


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

room- moon


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

moon - boon


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

boon - loon


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

loon - noel


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

noel- loan


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

loan - anal


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Anal----Nail


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

Nail - Gail


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

gail- lair


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

lair - hair


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

hair - thai


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

thai - chai


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

chai ---- chin


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

chin---shin


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

shin ---- hint


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

hint----mint


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

mint- time


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

time---omit


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

omit- moth


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

moth---home


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

home- meow


thanks for the return rep


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

meow---woes


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

woes- foes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

foes - noes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

noes ?

noes - snow


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

snow----wins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

wins - swan


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 6, 2008)

swan -- wane


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

wane---wage


----------



## Miss Liz (May 7, 2008)

wage - page


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

page- gasp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

gasp - wasp


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

wasp--pews


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

pews - paws


----------



## Gspoon (May 7, 2008)

Paws - Pays


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

Pays ----- Spat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

spat - spam


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

spam - mast


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

mast - tsar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

tsar - rash


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

rash- rush


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

rush---sure


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2008)

rush----tush


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

I beat you to it S&S


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

sure- rose


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

rose--soar


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

soar- roar


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

roar---oral


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

oral- loan


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

loan---anal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

from oral to anal... well... :blink:

anal - nail


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

nail - loin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

loin - coin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

coin - nice


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

nice - rice


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2008)

rice - ripe


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2008)

ripe -- pipe


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

pipe- perp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

perp - pure


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

pure- cure


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

cure---cues


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

cues- dues


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

dues---uses


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

uses - fuse


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

fues - fuel


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

fuel - duel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

duel - dull


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

dull - gull


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

gull - hull


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

hull - lush


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

lush- shut


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

shut--slut


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

slut- lute


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

lute--tell


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

tell- hell


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

hell--well


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

well- welt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

welt - stew


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

stew- step


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

step - stem


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

stem- mats


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

mats- mash


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

mash--hems


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

hems- same


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

same--muse


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

muse - fuse


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

fuse--safe


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

safe - save


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

Hi everyone
Save---Gave


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

Gave -Give


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

Give---Hive


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Hive - live

(Hives is a hint for another musicthread that seems to be too hard ?)


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

live- lied


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

lied -died ..... It's not that bad but it's time for bed


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

died- dice


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

dice - rice


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

rice- rich


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 9, 2008)

rich--chai


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

chai - thai


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

thai - that


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

that - bath


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

bath - lath


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

lath- hats


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

hats - cats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

cats - cuts


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

cuts- utes


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

utes - duet


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

duet- tube


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

tube -> beat


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

beat- heat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

heat - beat


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

beat -> pate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

pate - team


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

team -> moat


----------



## Szombathy (May 9, 2008)

moat -> tome


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

tome - rome


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

rome - room


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

room -> mono


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2008)

mono - doom


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 9, 2008)

doom--odor


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

odor - roof


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

roof- four


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

four - foul


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

foul- loud


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 9, 2008)

loud--dull


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

dull----dill


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

dill- idle


----------



## girl_in_the_attic (May 10, 2008)

idle =dike


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 10, 2008)

dike---dyke


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

dyke- keys


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

keys - keds


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

keds - beds


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 10, 2008)

beds--buds


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

buds - bugs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 10, 2008)

bugs - bust


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

bust- stab


----------



## girl_in_the_attic (May 10, 2008)

stab--stars


----------



## SMA413 (May 11, 2008)

Gotta keep it 4 letters....


star- stir


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

stir - trip


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 11, 2008)

trip--prat


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

prat - rats


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2008)

rats- rest


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2008)

rest---rust


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

rust----lust


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2008)

lust---slur


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 15, 2008)

slur - rule


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

rule- leer


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

leer - peer


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

peer - beer


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2008)

beer - reed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

reed - weed


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

weed - wide


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (May 15, 2008)

wide-WILD!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

wild - child... er, no.

wild - mild


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

mild - Limb


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 15, 2008)

Limb - Bile


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

bile- mile


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

mile---pile


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

pile - leap


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

leap---flea


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 15, 2008)

flea--fuel


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

fuel - duel


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

duel- lewd


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

lewd - blew :blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2008)

blew--webs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

webs - brew


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

brew ---- were


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

were - here


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

here ---- heed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

heed - heel


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

heel --- thee


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

thee - they


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

they ---- heat


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

heat - peat


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

peat - peas


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

peas - pear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

pear - rear


----------



## sugar and spice (May 16, 2008)

pear--rear?  
rear---near


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2008)

near---earl



oh baby, cuz I'm the Duke of Eaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllll


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

earl - leap


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2008)

leap--peel


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

peel - reel


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

reel- lore


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

lore - pore


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 19, 2008)

pore--pure


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

pure - cure


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

cure - lure


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

lure - real


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

real -peal


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

peal- late


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

late - fate


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

fate ----- eats


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

eats - beat


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

beat --- tape


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2008)

tape - peal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

peal - seal


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

seal - deal


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

deal - pale


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 20, 2008)

pale--veal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

veal - leaf


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

leaf - leak


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

leak - beak


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 20, 2008)

beak--lake


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

lake - sake


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

sake- seek


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

seek - peek


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

peek- peck


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2008)

peck = pick


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

pick - sick


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2008)

sick---hick


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

hick - hike


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2008)

hike--hive


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

hive - jive


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2008)

jive--vibe


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

vibe--jibe


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

jibe - bile


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

bile ---- libs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

libs - limb


----------



## David Bowie (May 22, 2008)

limb=>bilbo


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

I fear "bilbo" has one letter more than wanted... :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

So should we start back at limb?
Limb----Lime


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

makes sense, doesn't it?

lime -dime


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2008)

dime== dive


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

dive - vine


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

vine---mine


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

mine - pine


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

pine---pint


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

pint - pins


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

pins---pans


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

pans- pain


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

pain----gain


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2008)

gain--grin


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

grin- rink


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

rink - ring


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

ring- grim


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Grim - Gram


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Gram - mare


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

mare- rams


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2008)

rams--star


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

star- stir


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

stir - Stil (german for style)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

Stil - lite


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

lite- lime


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

lime ---- meal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

meal - deal


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

deal ---- lads


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

lads - pads


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

pads - paid


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

paid- maid


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

maid --- dime


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

dime - lime


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

lime- meal

haha- j/k. I don't want to start a cycle.


lime- Emla (it's an analgesic ointment)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

emla - Emil


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Emil--mail


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

mail - nail


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

nail - pail


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

pail - lips


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

lips - nips


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

nips ---- bins


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

bins - fins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2008)

fins - fans


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

fans - cans


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

cans - tans


----------



## TropicalFish (May 24, 2008)

tans - tank


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

tank---sank:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

sank - sand


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

sand - ants


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

sand - ants - antlion?


ants - pant


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

pant---nape


----------



## Miss Liz (May 25, 2008)

nape - naps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

naps - spas


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 25, 2008)

spas--spaz


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

spaz - past


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

past - alps


----------



## pendulous (May 25, 2008)

alps - caps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

caps - raps


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

raps---rags


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

rags - sage


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

sage---rage


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

rage - mage


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 25, 2008)

mage---germ


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

germ - perm


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

perm - prep


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

prep - reap


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

reap - real


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

real - liar


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

a real liar... another form of honesty, huh?


liar - liam


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

liam - lamb


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2008)

lamb--bawl


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

bawl - bowl


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2008)

bowl - howl


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

howl---chow:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

chow - chew


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2008)

chew - chef


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

chew - hewn


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

hewn- sewn


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

sewn - wins


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

wins- news


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 27, 2008)

news--swan


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

swan - want


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 27, 2008)

want--twin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

twin - wins


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

wins - sins


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

sins- miss


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

miss - mist


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

mist- stem


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

stem---meet


----------



## pendulous (May 27, 2008)

meet - emit


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

emit- mice


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

hi girl love the new glasses
mice---mine


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

thanks darlin!! 


mine- mean


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

mean---bean


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

bean- nabs


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

nabs---bank


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

bank- bark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

New glasses? :huh: *needs new ones, too, but has to wait*

bark - dark


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Yep  I love 'em.


dark- card


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

card - lard


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

lard - ward


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

ward - wand


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

wand --- draw


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

draw- word


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

word ---- rows


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

rows- stow


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

stow - stop


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

stop- pest


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

pest---pert


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 28, 2008)

pert - trip


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2008)

trip---prat


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

prat- brat


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

brat - wart


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

wart- warp


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2008)

warp--pray


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

pray- prey


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

prey - grey


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

grey- year


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Year----Tear


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

tear- late


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

late - date


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2008)

date--dame


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

dame - name


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

name- mare


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

mare --- eras


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

eras - area


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

area - para


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

para - rasp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

rasp - part


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

part- park


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

park - raps


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

raps- spat


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

spat - pets


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

pets - pots


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

pots- tips


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

tips - tops


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

tops--spit


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

spit - wits


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

wits- shit


OMG- I totally said it.



lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

shit - tits

me too


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

we're soooo mature  



tits- tilt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

tilt - wilt

Like OMG......fer sure


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

wilt- welt


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

welt - pelt


growing old is mandatory... growing up optional.


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

lol- thanks for the support 


pelt- leap


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 30, 2008)

leap---pear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

pear - fear


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

fear - bear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

bear - near


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

near - lear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

lear - tear


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

tear---rear:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

rear - reap


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

reap----ream


----------



## SMA413 (May 31, 2008)

ream- mark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

mark - park


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

park - lark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

lark - arks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

arks (?) - Star


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

star - spar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

spar - scar


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

scar - aces


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

aces - lace


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

lace - teal


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

teal- salt


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

salt - laps


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

laps- lash


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

lash - hasp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> arks (?) - Star


*Arks - plural of ark

Definitions of ark*
_n._ - A chest, or coffer. 2
_n._ - The oblong chest of acacia wood, overlaid with gold, which supported the mercy seat with its golden cherubs, and occupied the most sacred place in the sanctuary. In it Moses placed the two tables of stone containing the ten commandments. Called also the Ark of the Covenant. 2
_n._ - The large, chestlike vessel in which Noah and his family were preserved during the Deluge. Gen. vi. Hence: Any place of refuge. 2
_n._ - A large flatboat used on Western American rivers to transport produce to market. 2



Mythik said:


> lash - hasp


hasp - wasp


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

wasp - slap


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2008)

slap--paws


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

paws - saws


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

saws - wash


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2008)

wash--swag


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

swag- swig


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

swig - wits


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

wits- tows


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

tows - bows


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

bows- wows


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

wows - owls


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

owls - howl :huh: :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

howl - cowl


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

cowl - cool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

cool - pool :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

pool- pogo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

pool pogo? sounds like fun...


pogo - logo


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

logo - long


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

long - gong


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

gong - agog


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2008)

agog--goat


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 4, 2008)

goat- oats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

oats - star


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 4, 2008)

star- rash :huh:


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

rash - char


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

char - chai


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

chai - ache


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

ache - chap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

chap - chat


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

chat - chit


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

chit - hits


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

hits - shot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

shot - stop


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

stop - pest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

pest - jest


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

jest - just


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

just - rust


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

rust - ruse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

ruse - fuse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

fuse - muse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

muse - mute


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

mute - tome


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

tome----some


----------



## Mythik (Jun 6, 2008)

some - mows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

mows - cows


----------



## Mythik (Jun 6, 2008)

cows - owes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

owes--sows


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 6, 2008)

sows--tows


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

tows---bows


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 7, 2008)

tows---swab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

swab - scab


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

scab===crab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

crab - brat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

brat - bran


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

bran- born


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

born----corn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

corn - torn


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

torn- porn!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

porn - rope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

rope - pope


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

pope- peon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

peon - noel


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

noel- loan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

loan - lane


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

lane - name


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

name - fame


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

fame --- mean


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 13, 2008)

mean- Emma


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

emma - same


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

same - fame 

YAY, TIMBERWOLF IT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

fame - dame

*waves* Hi!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

dame - lame






Timberwolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

lame - mean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

mean - sean


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 15, 2008)

sean- ends


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2008)

ends - lend


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

lend - mend


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

mend - bend


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

bend - fend


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

fend - feud


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

feud---duel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

duel - fuel


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

fuel----feel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

feel - peel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

peel - pelt


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

pelt---welt


----------



## Miss Liz (Jun 19, 2008)

welt - went


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 19, 2008)

went---twin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

twin -- wind


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

wind---down


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 21, 2008)

down---pwnd

lol j/k


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

pwnd - pawn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

pawn - lawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

lawn - dawn


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

dawn--awed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

awed - wand


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

wand - ward


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

ward- darn


----------



## Miss Liz (Jun 22, 2008)

darn - yarn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

yarn - yawn

(good morning!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

yawn - pawn


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

pawn---nape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

nape - gape


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

gape - gasp


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

gasp---pang


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

pang - pong :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

pong - ping


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

ping - ding


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

ding----dong


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

dong - dang


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

dang - rang


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

rang---sang


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

sang - sung


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

sung - lung


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

lung----dung:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

dung - hung


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

hung----huge


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 25, 2008)

huge---hugs


----------



## Miss Liz (Jun 25, 2008)

hugs - lugs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

lugs - bugs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

bugs----mugs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

mugs - hugs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

hugs----rugs


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

rugs --------- gust


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

gust - bust


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2008)

bust - stab


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

stab - slab


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2008)

slab - sale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

sale - safe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

safe - cafe


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

cafe---calf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

calf - Ralf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

Ralf - flat


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

flat---fats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

fats - domino... :blink: no.

fats - Pats


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

pats---salt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

salt - malt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

malt - walt (Disney)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Walt - welt


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

welt----wilt


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2008)

wilt - wile


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

wile----mile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

mile - pile


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

pile----leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

leap - heap :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

heap - help


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> heap - help



help - plea


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

plea - peas


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> plea - peas



peas - aces


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

aces - acre


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

acre - arch


----------



## Deemondess (Jun 30, 2008)

arch = chat


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

chat---ache


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

chat ache... :huh: similar to the desert throat syndrome?

ache - aces


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> chat ache... :huh: similar to the desert throat syndrome?
> 
> ache - aces


 good one
aces-----cane


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

cane - nice!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

nice - lice


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 1, 2008)

lice - lace


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

nice - lice:blink:
lice----mice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

lace - pace


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

pace---puce


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

puce - puke


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

puke - keep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

no, I won't keep the puke... :huh:

keep - kelp


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> no, I won't keep the puke... :huh:
> 
> keep - kelp



I don't blame you, what could you possibly use it for * shudder * 
Kelp-----Help


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

good question, but I agree with you that it might be better not to think about it... 

help - peel


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

peel ---- eels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

eels - seed


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

seed--sled


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

sled - shed


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

shed---shod


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

shod - soda


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

soda---days


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

days - ways


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

ways---swan


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ways---swan



swan -ants


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

swan ants... :huh: interesting picture...


ants - pant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

pant - rant


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

rant - rate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

rate - mate


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

mate - mane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

mane - mare


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

mare - area


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

area - real


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

real---peal


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> real---peal



peal - seal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

seal - deal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

deal----meal:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

meal - veal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

veal - earl


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2008)

earl ----- lyre


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

lyre - lyra


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

lyra - year


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

year - dear


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

dear---area


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

area - ares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

ares - read


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

read--rare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

rare - bare


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

bare---dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

dare - care


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

care----core


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

core - more


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

more----sore:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

not good...


sore - bore


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

bore----rose


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

rose - hose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

hose - nose


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

nose---nope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

nope - nape


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 6, 2008)

nape-- rape


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

rape----part


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

part *flip* dart


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 7, 2008)

dart--dirt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

dirt - girt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

girt - girl


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

girl ---- grip


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

grip - grap


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

grap----gram


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

gram - grim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

grim - trim


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

trim---tram


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

tram - ramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

ramp - lamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

lamp - vamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

vamp - damp


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 8, 2008)

damp--paid


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

paid - laid


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 9, 2008)

laid--deal


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 9, 2008)

Deal - Bale


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 9, 2008)

bale--pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

pale - male


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 9, 2008)

male---leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

leap - peel


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 9, 2008)

peel - leer


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

leer - peer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

peer - reed


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

reed----feed:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

feed - need


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

need---deep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

deep - pled


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> deep - pled



pled - leap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

leap - pile


----------



## Miss Liz (Jul 9, 2008)

pile - pale


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 9, 2008)

pale - sale


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2008)

sale--save


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

save the safe - it's full of chocolate!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2008)

safe--flea

(I dont like chocolate unless its white chocolate!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

flea - flee

(Well, when I say chocolate, it usually includes all kinds of chocolate...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

flee - flea


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

flea - flee

Say, haven't we been here before? :blink:

Yeah, I fear we're moving in circles...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

flee - glee


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

glee - gelb (german for yellow)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

gelb---glue


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

glue - blue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

blue - flue


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 11, 2008)

flue- leud


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

leud - feud


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

feud - feed


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

feed---fend


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

fend - lend


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

lend = lens


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 11, 2008)

lens--pens


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

pens - pend


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

pend---pent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

pent - tent


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

tent----nest


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

nest - rest


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

rest = best


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

best---bust


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

bust - rust


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

rust---stud


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 11, 2008)

Stud ~ Duds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

duds - buds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

buds - muds


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Muds = Suds

What comes after muds? Why Suds of course!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

Suds - Cuds


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuds----Cads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

cads - cabs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

cabs---carb


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

carb - barb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

barb - barn


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

barn---bare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

bare - rare


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

rare----roar


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

roar - boar


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

boar---roam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

roam - moan


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

moan---name


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

name - fame


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

fame---fade


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

fade - fado


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

fado - ford


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

ford - lord


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

lord - drop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

drop - crop


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

crop---crap ( I couldn't resist )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

crap - trap


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

trap - port


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> trap - port


port - pert


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

pert --- prat


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> pert --- prat


 Prat - Tear


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

tear - rite


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> tear - rite


 rite - rate


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

rate - arts


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

Arts - Dart


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

dart - turd :x


----------



## jooliebug (Jul 14, 2008)

turd---> rude


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

turd - turk


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> turd---> rude




"rude" - oh "dear" :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> turd - turk


turk - lurk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

lurk - lure


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

lure - pure


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

pure - cure


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

cure - race


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

race - mace


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

mace - lace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

lace - face


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

face--fade


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

fade - made


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

made---demo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

demo - memo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

memo - rome


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

Rome - roam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

roam - foam


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

foam----foal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

foal - foul


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

foul - loud


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

loud - dual


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

dual - duel


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

duel - glue


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

glue - clue


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

clue - cull


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

cull - pull


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

pull - gull


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

gull----lull


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

lull - loll


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

loll - toll


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

toll - poll


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

poll---pole


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

pole - mole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

mole - role


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

role - rely


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

rely - real


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

real----deal


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

deal - seal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

seal--lead


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

lead - dial


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

dial - liar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

liar - lear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

lear - dear


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

dear----rage


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

rage - mage


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

mage --- cage


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

cage - page


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

page---aged


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

aged - Vega


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

Vega - veal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

veal---lean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

lean - Dean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean - Jean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Jean - mean (rly?)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

mean---neat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

neat - beat


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

beat---beam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

beam - team


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

team - ante


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

ante - ants


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

ants - tons


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

tons - hons


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

hons - shun


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

shun - stun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

stun - stud


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

stud--dots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

dots - lots


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> dots - lots



lots >>told


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

told---bold


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

bold - hold


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

hold---dolt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

dolt - bolt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

bolt - colt


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2008)

colt - talc


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

talc - teal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

teal ---- eats:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

eats - beat :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

beat--meat  Yep I just had to go there.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

meat - atom


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

atom - tomb


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

atom tomb... :blink: mummyfied atoms?

tomb - bomb :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

bomb - comb


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 25, 2008)

comb - come


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

come--more


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

more - bore


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

bore---bear


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

bear --- beer!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

beer - seer


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

seer---reds


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 25, 2008)

reds = reed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

reed - need


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

need = feedme?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2008)

feed --> feel


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 26, 2008)

feel--eels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

eels - legs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

legs - kegs


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

kegs - keys


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

keys - Kens


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

kens - lens


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

lens - hens


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

hens - hers


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 26, 2008)

hers - hero


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

hero - zero


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 26, 2008)

zero - rope


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

rope---pear


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 26, 2008)

pear - dear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

dear - deer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

deer - beer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

beer - bear :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

bear => sear


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

sear---seam


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

seam => mass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

mass - bass


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

bass => base


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

base - vase


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

vase--vast


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

vast - past


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

past - cast


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

cast - star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

star - stab


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

stab - Bart


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

bart - tart


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2008)

tart - tort


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

Tort---port


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

port - - sort


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

sort - mort


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

mort--mart


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

mart - - mark


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

mark - mars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

mars - bars


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

bars - bass


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

bass - bras


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

bras - eras


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

eras - read


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

read - reap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

reap - reep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

reep - jeep


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

jeep - peer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

peer - peep


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

peep - pope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

pope - lope


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

lope - hope


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

hope - open


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

open - pens


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

pens - peso


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

peso - soap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

soap - soup :blink:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

soup--pour


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

pour - opus


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

opus - puns


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

puns - spin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

spin - span


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

span - pain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

pain - vain


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

vain - avid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

avid - dive


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

dive - dire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

dire - dime


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

dime---lime


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

lime - lame


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

lame-fame (I wanna live forever)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

fame - dame


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

dame--mean


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

mean--bean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

a mean bean... causing extra flatulences?

bean - beam

(Scotty, bean me up!) :blink:


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

beam - ream


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

ream - read


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

read- dark


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

dark - dork

a dark dork... Dark Helmet?


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

dork - rock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

rock - lock


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

lock - dock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

dock - hock


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

hock - ocho


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

ocho - echo


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

echo - hero


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

hero- hope


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> hero- hope



YAAAY!!!! You're back I missed you birthday twin.
Hope----Nope


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Missed you too, b-day buddy!!! I'm only back for the weekend, though.


Nope- Pope


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

Pope - plop


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

plop- plow


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Only for the weekend?

plow - glow


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah- I'm going out of town again on Monday. I'll be gone for 2 weeks.

glow- gown


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

gown - worn


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

worn- porn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

:blink:

porn - torn


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 2, 2008)

torn--tork


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

tork - dork


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

dork- cork


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

cork - fork


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

fork- rock


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

rock - roll :huh: no, that would be changing two letters...

rock - sock


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

sock- cost


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

cost - post


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

post- tips


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

tips - nips


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

nips----pans


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

pans - tans


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

tans---snap


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

snap - snip


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

snip - pain


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

ow...

pain - rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

rain - main


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

main---moan


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

moan - loan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

loan - Toan *(The Orchestral Association of Australia)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

toan----toad


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

toad - toed


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

toed - moed


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

moed - coed


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

coed - cord


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

cord---card


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

card - bard


----------



## Miss Liz (Aug 5, 2008)

bard - barn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

barn - yarn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

yarn - yawn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

yawn - lawn


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

lawn - wall


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

wall---well


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

well - welt


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

welt - wilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

wilt - milt


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

milt - melt


----------



## Kareda (Aug 6, 2008)

melt--malt


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

malt - Walt


----------



## Kareda (Aug 6, 2008)

Walt- watt


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

watt - Matt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

Matt - tart


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

tart - hart


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

hart - than


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

than - then


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

then----hens


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

hens - pens


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

pens - lens


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

lens----sled


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

sled - fled


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

fled---deal


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

deal - leaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

leaf - leap


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

leap - lear


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

lear---ream


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

ream - more


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm BBBAAAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKK 

more - roam


----------



## Miss Liz (Aug 10, 2008)

roam - foam


----------



## Nas80 (Aug 10, 2008)

foam - farm


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 10, 2008)

farm - mart


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 10, 2008)

mart - trim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

trim - brim


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

brim----rime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

rime - time


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

time - lime


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

lime---mice


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 10, 2008)

mice - dice


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

dice - nice


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 10, 2008)

nice - lice. 

eeewww, well lice aren't really nice are they. lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

lice - rice

:blink: No. Not really.


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 11, 2008)

rice - rise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

rise - wise


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

wise - sews


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

sews - jews


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

Jews----Sewn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

sewn - Sven


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 12, 2008)

Sven - vans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

vans - pans


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 12, 2008)

pans - spam


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

spam---sham


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

sham - harm


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 12, 2008)

harm - mark


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Mark----Mare


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 12, 2008)

Mare - Dare. he he he


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

dare - devil um, no. :doh: 

dare - fare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

fare - bare


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 13, 2008)

Daredevil, what? lol

bare - bark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

bark - park


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

bark park? Dog's Heaven, uh?

park - dark


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 13, 2008)

park after dark? y'know thats never a good idea. lol

dark - card


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

depends on the park, I'd say...

card - cord


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 13, 2008)

cord - core


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 13, 2008)

core--cork


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 13, 2008)

cork - - - corn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

corn - corp


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 14, 2008)

corp - rope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

rope - ripe


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 14, 2008)

ripe - tire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

tire - mire


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 14, 2008)

mire--mirk


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

mirk----rink


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

rink - pink


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 14, 2008)

pink--punk


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

punk - funk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

funk - junk


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 15, 2008)

junk - juke


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

juke - puke :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

puke - Duke


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

The Duke of Puke? Er... :blink:

Duke - Luke


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

Luke - Kelp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Kelp - help


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Help---Leap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Leap - lamp


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Lamp----Lamb


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 17, 2008)

Lamb - Ball


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Ball----Able


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

able - blue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

blue - glue


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

glue - clue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

clue - club


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

club - bulb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

bulb - burb


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

burb - burp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

burp - burn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

burn - buns


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

buns----bunt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

bunt - punt


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

punt - unto


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

unto - onto


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

onto---tone


----------



## 18121984666 (Aug 19, 2008)

tone - once


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

once---cent


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 19, 2008)

cent - tent


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

Tent---Nest


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

nest - rest


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

rest - tear


----------



## garbled (Aug 20, 2008)

tear - rare


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

rare - bare

Hi! Welcome to the board, garbled!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Bare - rake

GM, TW


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

rake - race

Good morning, TJC...


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

race - ache


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

ache- cash


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

cash---cast


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

cast - past


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

past---stay


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

stay - star


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

star- trap


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

how to catch a falling star... simple: just take a star trap...

trap - crap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

crap - craw


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

craw - crew


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

crew- core


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

core - more


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

more - Oreo :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oreo- redo


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

redo - odor


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

odor----rode


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

rode- drop


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

drop - rope


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

rope---reap


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

reap - area


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

area- ears


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

area - ears


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> area- ears



JINX!!!! You owe me a bottle of pop!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol... I beat you to it, though.


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess I owe you the pop...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Ears - Seer


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

seer- reek


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

reek - keel


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

keel- leak


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

leak - beak


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

beak- back


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

back - rack


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

rack- cork


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

cork - work


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

work- rock


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

Rock - Pork


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

pork- pour


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

pour - sour


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

sour- soar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

soar - boar


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

boar- arab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

arab - crab


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

crab- bark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

bark - lark


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

lark- real


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

real - seal


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

seal- also


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

also - solo


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

solo- sold


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

sold---slow


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

slow - blow


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

blow- slob


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 22, 2008)

Slob - Boss


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

boss - loss


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

loss- slot


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2008)

Slot - Stop


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

stop- step


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

step - pate


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

pate- team


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

team - mite


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Sam
Mite----Mote


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

mote - pote


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

pote- pets


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

pets - poet


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

poet- tote


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

tote---teat


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

Teat leads me to PETA.... :blink:

Teat - Tent


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Tent - Bent


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

bent---bend


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

bend - done


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

done - hone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

hone - pone _ ( as in corn....)_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

pone - porn :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

porn- repo


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

repo - port


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

port - poor


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

poor - pour


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

pour - sour


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

sour - soup


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

soup---stop


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

stop - port


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

port- pork



so not Kosher
lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

indeed...

pork - fork


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

fork- fort


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

fort - ford _* uh, you aren't catching me on that one......*_


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

ford - food


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 27, 2008)

food---foot


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

foot- tofu


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 27, 2008)

gave me a hard one!

tofu-tour


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

haha  I'm glad I could challenge you


tour- true


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

true - ruse


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

ruse- rest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

rest - rats


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

rats- rash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

rash - rasp


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

rasp- past


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

past - cast


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

cast - last


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 28, 2008)

Last---Lust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

Lust - just


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

just - bust


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

bust- stab


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

stab - slab


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

slab- slob


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

slob - snob


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

snob- buns


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

buns - stun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

stun - tune


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

tune - tuna


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

tuna - tuba


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

tuba---boat


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

boat - goat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

goat - moat


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

moat---toad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

toad - road


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

road---drab


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

drab- brag


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 2, 2008)

Brag - Brig


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

brig- grip


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

grip - drip


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

drip- drop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

drop - prop


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

prop- rope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

rope - cope


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

cope- deco


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

deco----mode


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

mode- made


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

made--dome


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

dome- doom


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

doom - loom


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

loom - mole


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

mole- lore


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

Lore---Lone


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

lone- loan


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

loan - moan


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

:huh: do you really get that excited about loans? 


moan- name


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2008)

Name - Make


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

Make - Lake


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

lake- lark


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

lark - bark


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

bark- carb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

carb - carp


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

carp - pray


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

pray--pram


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

pram - army


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

army - harm


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Harm----Mare


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Mare - Read


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

read - bead


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

bead- bred


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

bred - beer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

beer - deer


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

deer- erie


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

erie----ripe


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

ripe- brie


a ripe cheese


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

as long as it isn't too ripe...

brie - rice


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Rice - Crew

The Rice Crew? Sounds like a band...


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

Crew---Crow


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

crow- cowl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

cowl - bowl


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 7, 2008)

bowl---bawl


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

bawl - lawn


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 7, 2008)

lawn - nail


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

nail - bail


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

bail- laid


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

laid - back :huh:...no that was a band... and too many letters to change.

laid - maid :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

maid - said


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

said - raid


laid maid said raid... what will be next? :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

raid----hair:blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

hair - airy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

airy - rain


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

rain- near


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

near - tear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

tear - fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

fear - pear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

pear - gear


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

gear - dear


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

dear---bear


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 10, 2008)

bear- arse


:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

erm... :huh:

arse - rise


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 11, 2008)

rise - wise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

wise - wire


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

a wise wire? :huh:

wire - wine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

wine - pine


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

pine *flip* dine


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 11, 2008)

dine---dime


----------



## Miss Liz (Sep 11, 2008)

dime - lime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

lime - time


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

time - trim


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

trim----tire


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

tire- sire


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

sire - mire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

mire - fire


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

fire----fare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

fare - farm


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

farm----ream


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

ream - seam


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

seam---seat


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

seat- star


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 13, 2008)

star - tart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

tart - mart


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

mart- rate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

rate - gate


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 14, 2008)

gate ---- eats:eat1:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

eats- step


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

step - past


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

past - cast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

cast - task


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

task - tank


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

tank - take


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

take - east


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

east- easy


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 15, 2008)

easy - yale. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

yale - lame


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

lame- lean


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

lean - nail


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

nail- laid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

laid - maid


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

maid - made


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 16, 2008)

made - damn


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

damn - damp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

damp - dump


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

dump- dupe


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

dupe - dune


----------



## BuddhaThunder (Sep 16, 2008)

dune - dine


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

dine - need


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

need- Aden


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

aden - deny


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

deny- nude

:huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

Nude---Dine:blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

dine - diet


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Diet -> Tire


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Tire - Fire


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fire - fear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Fear-> Fair


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

fair - fare


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Fare->Bare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

bare - bear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Bear - Beer


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Beer - Tree


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Tree - Free


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Free - Leer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

Leer - Real


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Real - peal


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

peal - peel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

peel - eels


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

eels - seal


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

seal---seat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

seat - teat


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

teat- stat


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Stat->Slat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Slat - flat


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Flat->Fate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Fate - gate


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

gate - mate


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

mate- Etan


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Etan->Tale


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Tale - Fate


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Fate->Hate


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

hate- thaw


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Thaw-> Than


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Than - Thin


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Thin->Shin


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

shin- ship


I could have totally replaced the N with a T... but I'm a lady. LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Ship->Shop


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

shop- spot


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Spot->Slot


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

slot - toss


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

toss - boss


Yeeehaww! :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

boss - BOYS :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Boys->Toys


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

toys- stop


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

stop->toss


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

toss - tops


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Tops->Pops


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

pops - soap


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Soap->Slap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

slap - plus


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

plus - lust


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

lust - bust


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Bust->Rust


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

lost - loss


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

loss->lass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

lass - mass


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Mass->Mast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Mast - cast


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Cast - Last


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Last - vast


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Vast->Vase


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 18, 2008)

Vase---Base


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

base - vase


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

vase - visa


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

visa - vain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Vain - Pain


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

pain - pane


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2008)

pane- near


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

near - tear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

tear - tore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Tore->Wore


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

wore - wear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Wear->Rear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

rear - near


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

near->lean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

lean - mean


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

mean - main


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

main - pain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

pain - pins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

pins - sins


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Sins->Sons


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Sons---Sots


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Sots---Lots


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Lots--Lets


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

lets - gets


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Gets->Bets


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

bets - test


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

test -nest


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Nest---Stem


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Stem<->Mats


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

mats - math


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

math - moth


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

moth - Toms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

toms - some


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

toms - tomb :huh:

oops... :doh:

some - home


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

tomb - bomb

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds. 

WTF?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Bomb->Boob


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

boob - bozo


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Bozo->Book


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

book - cook


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Cook->Coke


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

coke - cock


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Cock->Lock


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

lock - dock


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Dock->Code

Hai Timberwolf.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Code - mode


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Mode->Dose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Dose - rose


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Rose<->Sire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Sire - fire


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Fire->Rise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Rise - rice


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Rice->Crib


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

crib - crab

greetings, Tom.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Crab->Barb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Barb - carb


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Carb->Brat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Brat - brad


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Brad->Brag


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Brag - drag


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Drag->Gran


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Gran - gray *( do you sit here all day doing this?)*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Gray->Rags _(Not always...)_


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

rags - rage


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

rage - mage


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

mage--gems


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

gems - mess


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

mess- stem


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

stem---step


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Step->Pots


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Pots---Pits


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Pits->Rips


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

rips - raps


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Raps->Apes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

apes - pest


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

pest - Peat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

peat - teat


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Teat->Hate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

hate - late


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

late- tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

tape - rape


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

rape - pier


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

pier->prey


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

prey - grey


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Grey->Gear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Gear - lear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Lear->Mare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Mare - hare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

hare - hair


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Hair->Rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

hair - raid


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Raid->Dire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Dire - mire


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

mire - rite


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Rite->Tear


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Tear - Arts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Arts->Rams


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Rams - Bras


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Bras<->Ribs


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

ribs- sire


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

sire - rose


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

rose- zero


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

zero - robe


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

robe - lobe


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

lobe - lore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

lore>>>gore


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

gore - ogle


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Ogle->Gone


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Gone - Gent


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Gent->Newt


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

newt - twin


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Twin->Into


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Into - Town


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Town->Note


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 21, 2008)

note---nose


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Nose->Some


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

some - same


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Same->Aims


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

aims- miss


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

miss - slim


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

slim- mile


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

mile->dime


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

dime- mime


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

mime->emit


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

emit- tide


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

tide - dote


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

dote - note


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

note - nose


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

nose - neon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

neon - noun


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

noun - nuns


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

nuns- stun


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

stun - tuna


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 22, 2008)

tuna - nuts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

nuts->nets


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

nets - stun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

stun - stub


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

stub- stud


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

stud---dots


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

dots - mots


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Mots---Rots


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

rots - stir


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Stir---Star


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

star - bars


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

bars--rash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

rash - hash


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

hash - ashy


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

ashy - bash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

bash - cash


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Cash->Ache


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

ache----acre


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Acre - Rice


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

rice - dice


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Dice - Deck


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

deck- code


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

code->clod


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

clod - clog


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

clog- logs


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

logs->Slug


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

slug- gust


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

gust->gets


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

gets- step


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Step->Stem


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

stem - team


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

team - beam


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

beam - mate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

mate - gate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

gate - eats :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

eats - ears


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 23, 2008)

ears - rear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

rear - wear


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

wear - near


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Near<->Pear :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Pear - tear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

tear - ears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

ears - wars


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

wars->scar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

scar - care


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

care - hare


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

hare->Rage


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

rage - cage


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Cage->Gale


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

gale- leaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

leaf - leap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

leap - pear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

pear - peat


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

peat - pets


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

pets - reps :happy:   :kiss2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Reps->Rasp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

rasp - past


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

past- post


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Post<->Port


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

port----pore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

pore - Rose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

Rose - pose


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

pose - pore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

pore - gore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

gore->rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

rope - nope


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

nope - dope


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

dope->pose


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

pose - rose


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

rose->Shoe


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

shoe - woes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

woes>>>Snow


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

snow - swan


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

swan---swat


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

swat- stay


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Stay->Yams


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

yams- easy


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

easy- seam


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

seam- aims


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

aims - same


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

same - lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

lame - fame


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

fame->make


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

make - meek


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

Meek---Reek


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

reek = keep


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

keep---kelp


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Kelp->Pleb


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

pleb - pube


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Pube->Puke


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Puke - kelp


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

kelp->Pelt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

pelt - felt


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

felt->flat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

flat - flap


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

flap - clap


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Clap>>>Talc


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Talc - cart


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

cart->narc


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

narc - rack


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

rack->acre


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

acre - ware


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

ware----wart


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

wart ? - wort


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 25, 2008)

wart - what? lol

wort - worn


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Worn->Iron




Insomnia sucks,btw....


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 25, 2008)

Iron - Rein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Rein - vein


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

vein - nile


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 26, 2008)

nile-pile --


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

pile - mile


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

mile->Lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Lame - fame


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 26, 2008)

fame - game


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

game->male


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

male - pale


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Pale->Lane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Lane - vane


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

vane - vein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

vein - venu


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Venu->Rune


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

rune - runt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

runt - tune


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

tune - newt


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

newt - pewt


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Pewt<->Tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

tape - apes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Apes->Asps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

asps - asss? nahhh ok..-------sass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

sass - lass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

sass - lass


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

lass- lays


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

lays->spay


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

spay - spar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

spar - pear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Pear->Rage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

Rage - gage


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

gage->Page


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

page - rage


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

rage->grey


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

rage - sage


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

sage->aged


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

aged - paged


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Page>>>Aped


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

aped--date


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

date->Tide


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

tide - dies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

dies - lies


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 29, 2008)

lies----leas


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

leas - peas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

peas - seas


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

seas->ales


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

ales - salt


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

salt->alto


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

alto - load


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

load->Doat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Doat - goat


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

goat->grot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

grot - trot


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

trot----root


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Root - Sort


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Sort - rest


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Rest(good idea!)-Stem


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

stem--meat


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Meat->Date


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

date- dare


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 30, 2008)

Dare----Deal (or no deal)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

Deal - veal


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 30, 2008)

Veal----Vole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

Vole - dole _(Pinapple)_


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

dole->dote


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

dote- vote


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 30, 2008)

vote - dove


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

dove- dive


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

dive - vile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

vile - mile


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Mile->Slim


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

slim--Slam


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Slam>>>>Malt


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Malt--Salt


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

salt->Slam


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

slam- lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

lame - game


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

game<->ages


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

ages - gaps


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Gaps---Page


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

Page - Sage


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

sage->same


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

same- mate


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Mate->Dame


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

dame- maid


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

maid--->aims


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

aims- mist


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

mist- mats


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

mats- stag


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

stag->last


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

last - cast


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

cast->tags


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

tags---stab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

stab - slab


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

slab - Ball


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ball--Bell


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

bell->lobe


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

lobe - robe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

robe - rode


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

rode---rose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

rose - rope


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

rope---ripe


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

ripe->drip


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

drip--drop


----------



## Miss Liz (Oct 5, 2008)

drop - crop


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

crop- pork


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2008)

pork - rock


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> pork - rock



Rock->Core


Pork rocks.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

core- corn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

corn - born


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

born--barn


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

barn- bark


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

bark - rake


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Rake>>>Ears


----------



## Mythik (Oct 5, 2008)

ears - scar


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

scar->scam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

scam - spam


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

spam---spar


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

spar-reps


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

reps---raps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Raps->Airs


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

Airs- Star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

Star- stay


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2008)

stay - toys


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 7, 2008)

toys---stop


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

stop - shop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

shop - shod


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

shod->dose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

dose - dole


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

dole->load


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

load - toad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

toad - toga


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 8, 2008)

toga---goad


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

goad- goal


GGGOOOOAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!



lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

goal - foal


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

foal- foul


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

foul->loud


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

loud- duel


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

duel->dual


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

dual - haul


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2008)

haul- luau


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

luau - ? Not sure....


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

luau - dual


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> luau - dual



*That was already posted above.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

dual - land


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

land - lane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

lane - vane


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Vane - sane


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

sane - nest


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nest - Vest


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

vest->save


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Save - Wave


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Wave - Wear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Wear - gear


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gear - Fear


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

Fear - Bear


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bear - Tear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Tear - wear


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Tear - wear



Wear----Brew


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Brew - crew


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

crew->Crow


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Crow - Brow


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

brow - Rows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Rows - cows


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

cows - orcs


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 12, 2008)

orcs - crow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

crow - prow


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

prow - rope


----------



## Mythik (Oct 12, 2008)

rope - pyre


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

pyre- type


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

type - poet


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

poet- pout


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

pout->port


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

port - trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

trip - drip


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

drip- prim


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

prim - ramp


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

ramp- raps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Raps---Spat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

Spat - path


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Path----Than


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

than- Stan


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

stan- Sane


----------



## Mythik (Oct 14, 2008)

sane - elan


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

elan - Bela


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Bela - belt


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

belt - welt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

welt - pelt


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

pelt - Opel


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

opel----loop


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

loop - Boop


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

boop---boom


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

boom - loom


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Loom----Mole


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Mole----Lone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

lone - gone


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there Wolfie
gone----bone


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

bone----Aeon


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Aeon - Flux ... :blink: Er, no. Toomanyletterschanged. :doh:

Aeon - neon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

neon - peon


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

peon - node


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

node - dine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

dine - vine


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

vine---vane


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

vane - vein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

vein - mein ( as in Chow)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

mein----line


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

line - wine


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

wine - vine


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

Vine---Line


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

line - mine!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine----Nine


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

nine - dine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

dine - pine


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Pine - Pink


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

pink - sink


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sink - Link


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 19, 2008)

Link - Nile


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nile - Mile


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Mile----Limb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Limb - limp


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Limp - Lime


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Lime----Lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Lame - tame


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

tame- beta


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

beta----able


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

able- slab


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

slab--flab


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

flab- flat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

flat - slat


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

slat - stab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

stab - brat


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

brat- trap


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

trap---crap


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

crap - crab


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

crab--scab:blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

scab- cast


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

cast- Stab


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

stab - back ... no, too many...

stab - Bart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Bart - barn


----------



## george83 (Oct 21, 2008)

Barn - Mark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark - lark


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

lark---lake


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

lake - bake


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

bake--bale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

bale - sale


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

sale - last


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

last--tale


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2008)

tale- teak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

teak - weak


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

Weak - Wear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Wear - bear


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bear - Fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

fear - tear


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

Tear - Rear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

tear - tree


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

george83 said:


> Tear - Rear





Grandi Floras said:


> tear - tree



Whoops!

Hmmm...

george83 posted first, I think I'll take his...

rear - roar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

roar - moar


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

moar - moan


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

moan----name


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

name---lame


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

lame----Maul


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Maul - haul


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

haul----hale


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

hale - pale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

pale - gale


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

gale--sale


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Sale--Pals


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

pals---salt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

salt - halt


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

halt - tall


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Tall - Tale


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tale - Sale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Sale - male


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Male - Late


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Late - gate


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Gate - Fate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Fate - flea


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Flea - Lead


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Lead----Dead


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dead - Head


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Head----Lead


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lead - Bead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Bead - mead


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Mead----Dear


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear - Fear


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Fear----Rake


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Rake - Fake

Damn, today it seems to me as if there would be more than one letter changed in several posts, but - no... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Fake - wake


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

wake - lake


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

lake - bake


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

Bake==Bark


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

bark--->Carb


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

carb---care


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

care----bear 

Ha ha haaa


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Very funny *Adamantoise*, did you think of that one all by yourself???? 


bear - year


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Year-Ears

Yes-it took me a lot of brain power too....


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

Ears---Sane


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Sane----Near


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Near - lear


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

lear----read


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

read - dead _like your avatar......_


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Dead - Deed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Deed - deer


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Deer----Dare


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dare - Hare


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Hare----Real


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

Real - race


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Race----Scar


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

scar - carb


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Carb---care *but I don't *


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Care----Rate


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Rate---Rear


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

rear - bear


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Bear----Brat


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

brat - Bart ...er, no... that would just be changing place, but no letter...

brat - tart


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

tart---rant


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Rant - Pant


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

pant----gnat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

gnat - gent


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

gent - tang


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

tang - fang


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> tang - fang



Fang----Flag


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

Flag - flat


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Flag - flat



flat----fats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

fats - stab


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> fats - stab



Stab----Taps


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Taps---Tans


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Taps---Tans



Tans----Sand


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Sand---Dabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

dabs - stab


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

stab--stub


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

stub----butt


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

butt - bust


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Bust----Stun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

Stun - stud


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

Stud - Turd


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

turd- dirt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

dirt - drip


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

drip- iPod... does that work? lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

iPod - pond


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

pond- done


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Done - Mode


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Mode - code


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

code- coke


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

coke - core


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

core- rock

\m/ >-< \m/


lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

rock - hock


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

hock- chop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

chop - shop


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

shop----hope


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Hope - Home


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

Home - More


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

More - lore


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

Lore---Tore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Tore - pore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

pore - robe


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

robe - robs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

robs - cobs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

cobs - lobs


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

lobs - lobe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

lobe - lobo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

lobo - hobo


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

hobo- boot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

boot - foot


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

foot----fool


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

fool - tool


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

tool - wool


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

wool - cool


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

cool---cold


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

cold----dolt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

dolt - volt


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

volt- love

:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

love - dove


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

dove---vote


----------



## Mythik (Nov 3, 2008)

vote - tome


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Tome----Mole


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

mole - pole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

pole - sole


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

sole- soul


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Soul - Foul


----------



## Miss Liz (Nov 3, 2008)

foul - fool


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fool - Pool


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 3, 2008)

Pool - Plop


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

plop - flop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

flop - slop


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

slop - slap


----------



## george83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Slap - Flap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

flap - clap


----------



## george83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Clap - Crap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

crap - crab


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 4, 2008)

crab----drab


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

drab - carb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

carb - card


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

card===race


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

race - rice


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Rice--Ride


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

ride - deer


----------



## Nas80 (Nov 6, 2008)

deer - dear


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2008)

dear===rear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

rear - pear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

pear - near


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 6, 2008)

bust - rust


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

rust---sour


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

sour - rose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

rose - role


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Role---rode


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

rode - ride


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Ride--Deer:blink: well I better not but you could


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Ride--Deer:blink: well I better not but you could




Deer----Herd


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Herd---Hard


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Herd---Hard



Hard - Drag


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Drag---Grab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

Grab - gram


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

gram---germ


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

germ - mare


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 7, 2008)

Mare ~ Real


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

real - deal


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

deal---lean


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> deal---lean



lean - Nail


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Nail---Laid


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Nail---Laid



Laid----Dale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Dale - vale


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

vale - pale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

pale - bale


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

bale - bail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

bail - nail


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Nail----Laid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Laid - raid


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Raid---Dear


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Dear - Fear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

Fear - lear


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

Lear--Lead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

Lead - bead


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bead - dead


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

dead - read 
(I wanted to type "bread" until I noticed that it had too many letters...)


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Read - Deaf


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Deaf - Feat


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Feat - Beat


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Beat ---- Meat


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Meat - Seat


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Seat ---- Tame


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tame - Name


----------



## Mythik (Nov 10, 2008)

name - bane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

bane - sane


----------



## Mythik (Nov 10, 2008)

sane - lean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

lean - bean


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Bean--Mean


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Bean--Mean



Mean - Acne


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

Acne - neck


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

neck - deck


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

deck--dock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

dock - lock


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Lock--Lick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Lick - lack


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

Lack - Tack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Tack - rack


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Tack - rack



Rack ---- Cars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Cars - mars


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Cars - mars



Mars ---- Star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Star - stir


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

stir--rats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

rats - bats


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

bats - beta


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 14, 2008)

beta - bath


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

bath---bash


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

bash - wash


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> bash - wash



wash - show


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

show - snow

(A wash show... :blink: Sounds really interesting... :huh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

snow - stow


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

stow----slow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

slow - plow


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

plow - glow


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2008)

glow - wolf!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

wolf - golf


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

golf----glow


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

glow - blow


----------



## george83 (Nov 16, 2008)

Blow - Flow


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Flow - Lows


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

lows - laws


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Laws - Wasp


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Wasp - Spew


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Spew - Swap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Swap - swat


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Swat - Twos


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Twos - cows


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

cows - snow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

snow - know


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

know - knew


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Knew - Neck


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Neck - Cent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Cent - lent


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lent - Bent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Bent - gent


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Gent - Nest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Nest - West


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nest - Best


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Best - vest


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

vest - pets


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

pets---spot


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Spot - Spat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Spat - slat


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Slat - Flat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

flat - fart


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fart - Tart


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Tart----Trap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Trap - reap


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Trap - reap



Reap----Peer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Peer - jeer


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Peer - jeer



Jeer - Jeep


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Fart - Tart


I'm not sure if I want to know how this might taste... :blink:



Adamantoise said:


> Jeer - Jeep


Jeep - Geep


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not sure if I want to know how this might taste... :blink:



LMAO, You never know it might be quite plesent 

Geep - Peek


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> LMAO, You never know it might be quite plesent
> 
> Geep - Peek



Peek - Keel


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Keel - Feel


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Keel - Feel



Feel ---- Felt


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Felt - Tell


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Felt - Tell



Tell ---- Lets


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

lets - gets


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

gets - jets


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

jets - stoj (swedish for noise)


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Stoj----Stop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Stop - slop


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Slop----Poll


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Poll - moll


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Moll ---- Mall


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Mall - gall


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

gall----goal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

goal - foal


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Foal ---- Foul


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Foul - Fool


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Fool ---- Loaf


----------



## J_Underscore (Nov 19, 2008)

loaf - fall


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

fall - tall


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

Tall--Tale


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


>



LMAO WTF!!

Tale - Pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

pale - male


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> LMAO WTF!!



Male ---- Lace




In response to your 'WTF' George,that there is what you would call 'NekoPan'
which comes from two words (_Neko_-Cat in japanese,and _Pan_-the french word for bread-hence,'Nekopan' or 'CatBread').

Your 'WTF' is justified.


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Male ---- Lace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol its still a WTF from me but to be fair its the cutest loaf I have ever seen .

Lace - Calf


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

calf - half


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Half - Fall


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Half a fall? Does it hurt less?


fall - mall


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Half a fall? Does it hurt less?
> 
> 
> fall - mall



Well it depend what you half fall on 

Mall - Male


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

male - hale


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hale - Late


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Late - gate


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gate - Hate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Hate - rate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

rate - fate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

fate - tear


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

tear---bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

bear - fear


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

fear----reef


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

reef - reel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

reel - feel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

feel - peel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

peel - leek


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Leek - Geek


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Geek - week


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Week - Weed


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

weed - reed


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

reed - dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

dare - care


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

care - ware


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ware - Ward


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Ward - warp


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Warp - Carp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Carp - harp


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Harp - Hair


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

hair - fair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

fair - lair


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

lair----rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

rain - vain


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

vain - pain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

pain - gain


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gain - Gnat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

gnat - goat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

goat - moat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

moat - meat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

meat - beat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

beat - beet


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2008)

beet - best


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

best - jest


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

jest - nest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

nest - jest


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

jest - nest


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nest - Test


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

test - fest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

fest - pest


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

pest - pees


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

pees----peel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

peel - feel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

feel - felt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

felt - pelt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

pelt - melt


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

melt----meat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

meat - beat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

beat - peat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

peat - peas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

peas - spat


----------



## george83 (Nov 25, 2008)

Spat - Spit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

Spit - spat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

spat - part


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

part----tape


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

tape - apes


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

Apes - Cape


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

cape - rape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

rape - nape


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

nape - Pate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

Pate - pant


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pant - Cant


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

cant - rant


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

rant----tart


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

tart - mart


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

Mart---mast


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

mast - past


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

past----stab

Hello Mr Wolf.


----------



## george83 (Nov 27, 2008)

Stab - Bath


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

bath - path


----------



## george83 (Nov 27, 2008)

Path - Hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

hate - mate


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

mate - tale


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 27, 2008)

tale---last


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

last - Task


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

Task - cask


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

cask - mask


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

mask----same


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

same - fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

fame - dame


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

Dame---Meat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

Meat - peat


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

peat - feat


----------



## Mishty (Nov 29, 2008)

feat - feet


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

feet - feed 

huh: do they?)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> feet - feed
> 
> huh: do they?)



Yes they eat toe jam 

feed----feel


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

feel - reel

Ah. I see. :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

reel ---- real


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

real - gale


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

gale - pale


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> gale - pale



pale - cape

Pale Cape...sounds like a crap superhero.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

cape---Case now it's a super hero with mental problems


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Case - Vase


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

vase - Hase


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hase - Haze


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Haze---Hate


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hate - Fate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

Fate - fact


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

fact - tact


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

tact - acts


----------



## shazz2602 (Dec 1, 2008)

acts - aces


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

aces - care


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

Care---Bear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

bear - wear


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

wear - wire


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

wire - sire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)

sire - fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

fire - hire


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

Hire--Hare


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

hare - mare


----------



## george83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mare - Male


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Male - Mate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

mate - rate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)

rate - tree


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

tree - tres


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

Tres--Star


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

star - part


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

part - port


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

port - trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

trip - trap


----------



## george83 (Dec 4, 2008)

Trap - Crap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

Crap - rapt


----------



## george83 (Dec 4, 2008)

Rapt - Rape


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 4, 2008)

Rape--Rope:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

rope - dope


----------



## george83 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dope - Pope


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Dope pope? :huh: To be found somewhere in the clouds, eh? 

pope - nope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

nope - poem


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

poem - poet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

poet - port


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

port - sort


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

sort - trot


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

trot - tots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

tots - cots


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

cots - stow


----------



## george83 (Dec 5, 2008)

Stow - Stop


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 5, 2008)

Stop - Port


----------



## Mythik (Dec 5, 2008)

port- pout


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 5, 2008)

pout----lout


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

lout - bout


----------



## Mishty (Dec 5, 2008)

bout - pout


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

pout--- Post


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 5, 2008)

Post - Pits. Send the Junk Post to BURN IN THE PITS!!! Lol


----------



## george83 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pits - Shit lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

shit - shot :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)

shot - snot


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 6, 2008)

snot - tone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

tone - bone


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

bone---bane


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

bane - mane


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 7, 2008)

mane - main. he he sounds the same


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

Main - Pain


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

pain - vain


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

Vain - Vein


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

a vain vein? need a bypass?

vein - wine


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 7, 2008)

wine---dine:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

dine - mine


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 7, 2008)

lol, as soon as I found mane main, someone else found vain vein. ggrrrr. ha ha ha

mine - mime


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

mime - dime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

dime - lime


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

lime - time


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

time - Tims


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

Tims - sims


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

sims - sins


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Sins ---- Sing


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

sing a song


----------



## george83 (Dec 8, 2008)

Song - Pong


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Pong (bleep,blip-I loved that game...) - Nope


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

nope - pope


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Pope - Open


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

open - oven


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

oven - over


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

over--Rave


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

rave - rape :huh:


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 9, 2008)

r-a-p-e (bleugh XP) - pale


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

pale - aped


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 9, 2008)

aped (?) - deal (and I won't make obvious Horrible Pun. lol)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

deal - lear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

lear - liar


----------



## george83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Liar - Raid


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

raid - Dire


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

dire - straits - er, no, not here.


dire - sire


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

sire - rose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

rose - lose


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

lose - hose


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

hose - shot


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

:blink:

shot - snot


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

snot - snow


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Snow - Wont


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 10, 2008)

won't - tone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

tone - tons


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tons - Tron


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

tron - cron


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

cron (?) - cone


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cone - Bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

bone - done


Cron... well, it's a name...
(I think there had been a villain named Cron in a comic once, but it seems to be so obscure that you won't even find something in the net about it. I found this, instead.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

done - hone


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Hone--Pone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

pone - done


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

done - lone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

lone - none


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

none - nine


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

nine - mine


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2008)

mine - mend


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

mend - rend


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> mend - rend



rend - near


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

near - gear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

gear - fear


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> gear - fear



Fear - Reap


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

reap - raps


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

raps - crap


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

crap - trap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

trap - tram


----------



## george83 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tram - Ramp

Oh 666th post *hides*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

cool... congratz.

ramp - lamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

lamp - vamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

vamp - maps


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

Maps---Snap


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

snap - past


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

past - span


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

span - spam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

spam - spar


----------



## george83 (Dec 14, 2008)

Spar - Pear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Pear - sear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

sear - seas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

seas - peas


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

peas - teas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

teas - seam


----------



## george83 (Dec 15, 2008)

Seam - Beam


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

beam - mean


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 15, 2008)

mean--meal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

meal - real


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

real - deal


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

deal - laid


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

laid - paid


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad (Dec 16, 2008)

paid - raid


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

raid - maid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

maid - said


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

said - paid


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Paid - Pain


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

pain - nail


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nail - Fail


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Fail - Life


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Life - Fire

700th post .


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats man! 


Fire - Free


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

free - tree

yeah, congrats!


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tree - Reef


----------



## TNssbbwQUEEN (Dec 16, 2008)

reef - beef


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Beef - Feet


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

feet - meet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

meet - meat


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

The meat beat


----------



## george83 (Dec 17, 2008)

Beat - hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

hate - late


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

late - salt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

salt - halt


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

halt - that


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

that - chat


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

chat - tack


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

ouch...!  :bounce:

tack - tick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

tick - tock


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

tock - toke


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

toke - poke


----------



## Mishty (Dec 18, 2008)

poke - coke


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

coke - woke


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

woke - woes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

woes - hose


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

hose - shot


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

shot - hoot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)

hoot - boot


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

boot - toot


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

toot - tort


----------



## Miss Liz (Dec 19, 2008)

tort - sort


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

sort - sore


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

sore - bore


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> sore - bore



bore - bone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

bone - done


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

done - down


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> done - down



down - know


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

know - knew


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> know - knew



knew - newt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

newt - twin


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> newt - twin



twin - wing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

wing - ming


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> wing - ming



Ming (Emperor? Dynasty?) - Mine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine - mane


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Mine - mane



mane - game


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

game - fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

fame - same


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

same - sake


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

sake - make


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

make - fake


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

fake - lake


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

lake - male


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

male - pale


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

pale - apes

(Band name,possibly? 'Ladies and Gents,put your hands together for 'THE PALE APES!')


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

The Pale Apes... A follow-up for the Gorillaz?

apes - pace


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

pace - caps

Y'know,that may not be such a bad idea...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

er... pace caps or The Pale Apes? 

caps - cape


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

The Pale Apes...I can see it now... 

Cape - Pack


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah, I see... Any idea how these guys should look like?

pack - rack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

*A Pale Ape*





rack - hack


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *A Pale Ape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hack - Cake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Cake - rake


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

rake - take


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

take - wake


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

wake - rake


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

rake---rase


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

rase - rose


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

rose - orcs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

orcs - orca


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

orca - cord


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

cord - nord


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

nord - ford


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

ford - fort


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

fort - rots


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

rots - spot


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 23, 2008)

spot---spit


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

spit - tins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

tins - fins


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

fins - snip


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

snip - snap


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

snap - spat


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

spat - step


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

step - peas


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

peas - teas


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

teas----same


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

same - dame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

dame - lame


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

lame - maul


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

maul - haul


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

haul - hall


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

hall - call


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Call - Calm


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

calm - palm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

palm - balm


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

balm - male


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

male--sale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

sale - gale


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

gale - pale

Christy Merrimas!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

pale - bale

Bah Humbug......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

bale - sale

Sherlock Humbug? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

sale - real
Xmas Blues....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

real - deal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

deal - dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

dare - hare


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

hare--mare


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mare - Made


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

Made - jade


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 27, 2008)

Jade----Jape


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

jape - apes


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

apes----step


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

step - stop


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

stop----pets


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

pets - pelt


----------



## george83 (Dec 27, 2008)

Pelt - Felt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

felt - melt


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

melt----tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

tale - tell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

tell - nell


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

nell - bell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

bell - bull


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

bull - hull


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

hull - gull


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> hull - gull



Gull - Glum


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 30, 2008)

gull---lugs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

lugs - hugs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

hugs - bugs


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> hugs - bugs



bugs - slug


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

Slug - Plug


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

george83 said:


> Slug - Plug



Plug - Glue


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

Glue - Blue


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

blue - clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

clue---flue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

flue - flux


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

flux - flax


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

Flax----Flat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

flat - late


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

late - lath


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

lath - math


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

math - bath


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

bath - bats


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bats - Cats


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 2, 2009)

cats--cans


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cans - Vans


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 2, 2009)

Vans----sand


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sand - Land


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

sand land? Don't they usually call this desert?

land - laid


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Laid - Lard


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

lard - yard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

yard - bard


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bard - Card


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Card - cord


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cord - Ford


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Ford - word


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Word - Worm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Worm - form


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Form - Fork


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Fork - dork


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dork - Pork


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Pork - port


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Port - Fort


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

Fort---Sort


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

sort - sore


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sore - core


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

core - vore


----------



## Miss Liz (Jan 4, 2009)

vore - vote


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

vote - note


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

note - tote


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

tote - pote


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

pote - pole


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

pole= peel


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

peel - eels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

eels - lens


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

lens- lean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

lean - neat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

neat - eats


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

Eats - Ants


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

An aardvark, huh?

ants - pant


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

lol i didnt even notice that

Pant - Cant


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

cant - rant


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rant - Rain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

rain - cain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

cain - nail


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nail - Bail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

bail - bait


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 5, 2009)

bait - gait


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

gait - gain


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

gain - rain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

rain - main


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

main - name


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Name - Game


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

game - fame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

fame - maze


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

maze - gaze


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

gaze - haze


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Haze - Hate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

hate - mate


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 6, 2009)

mate - made


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

made - male


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 6, 2009)

male---tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

tale - pale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

pale - pile


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 7, 2009)

Pile--Pole


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

pole - hole


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

hole - lone


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

Lone - Cone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

Cone - zone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

zone - bone


----------



## george83 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bone - Done


----------



## J_Underscore (Jan 8, 2009)

Done - DON'T, oh too late . lol . yeah, probally no ' allowed in this

Done - Dome


----------



## george83 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dome - Come


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

come - rome


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

Rome---Ream


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

ream - Meer


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

Meer- Beer

yuck :doh:


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 8, 2009)

beer - bear


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

bear- brie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

brie - bare


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

bare-brat

put some clothes on that kid!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

brat - trap


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 8, 2009)

trap - tram


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

tram - mate


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

mate - meal


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

meal - gale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

gale - pale


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

pale - pile


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 9, 2009)

pile - lips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

lips - hips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

hips - tips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

tips - rips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

rips - nips


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nips - Spit


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

spit - spin


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

spin - slip


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

slip - slap


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

slap - play


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Play - Clay


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

clay - talc


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

talc - talk


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Talk - Walk


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

walk - lake


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

lake - like


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

like - hike


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hike - Pike


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

pike - peak


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Peak - Leak


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Leak - Keel


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Keel - Elks


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

Elks ?  


ok



Elks - Seek


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

seek - keys


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

keys - eyes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

eyes - yens


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

yens - pens


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

pens - lens


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lens - Send


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Send - tend


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tend - Tent


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

tent - bent


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

bent - neat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

neat - vent


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

vent - vein


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Vein - Nine


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Nine - Dine


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dine - Dime


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Dime - Mild


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

mild - wild


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

wild---Wile


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

wile - life


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

life - wife


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

wife - file


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

file - bile


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

bile - live


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

live - vice


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

vice - cave


----------



## george83 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cave - Rave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Rave - cave


----------



## george83 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cave - Save


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

save - same

hi george!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Save - vale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

vale - sale


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

sale - peas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

peas - pear


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Pear - Tear


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Tear - Star


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

Star - tarp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

tarp - harp


----------



## george83 (Jan 14, 2009)

Harp - Carp


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Carp - Park


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Park - Lark


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Lark - Arks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

arks - bark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

bark - barf


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

barf - farm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

farm - fare


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

fare - safe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

safe - cafe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

cafe - cape


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

cape - tape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

tape - nape


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2009)

nape - peon


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Peon - Leon


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Leon - Loan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

loan - moan


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Moan - Moon


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Moon - Loon


----------



## george83 (Jan 16, 2009)

Loon - Loan


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Loan - Load


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

Load---Toad


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Toad - Road


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Road - Door


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

door of doom


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Doom - Dorm


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

dorm - rods


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Rods - Pods


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

pods - mods


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Mods - Gods


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

gods - nods


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Nods - Sods


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

Sods - pods


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Pods - Pose


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

Pose--Post


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

post - most


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

most - lost


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

lost - host


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

host - hoot


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

hoot - boot


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

boot - boob


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Boob - Bomb

the boob bomb the best way to die .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

bomb - tomb

"Let's bury the bomb..." :doh:


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tomb - Comb


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

comb - womb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

womb - bows


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Bows - Bowl


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bowl - Fowl


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

fowl - owls


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Owls - Slop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

slop - stop


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 18, 2009)

stop - plot


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Plot - Plop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

plop - prop


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Prop - Drop


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

drop - crop


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Crop - Crap

sorry


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

crap - trap


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

trap - rats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

rats - fats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

fats - nats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

nats - pats


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

pats - stab


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

stab - slab


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

slab - bail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

bail - jail


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Jail - Fail


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Fail - Leaf


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Leaf - Leap


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Leap - Peel


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Peel - Eels


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Eels - Feel


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

feel - felt


----------



## george83 (Jan 19, 2009)

Felt - Pelt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

pelt - melt


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Melt - Belt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

Belt - bolt


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Bolt - Jolt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

Jolt - colt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

colt - toll


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Toll - Tool


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tool - Fool


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Fool - Food


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Food - Ford


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

Ford - word


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

word - crow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

crow - grow


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

grow - worm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

worm - warm


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Warm - Ward


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

ward - lard


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lard - Bard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

Bard - card


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Card - Cart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

cart - fart


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fart - Farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

A fart farm? Er... ew.






farm - mare


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol 

Mare - Care


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Care - Rave


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Rave - Save


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Save - Have


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Have - Hate


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hate - Tale


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

tale - meal


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Meal - Seal


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

seal - lead


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Lead - Head


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Head - Bead


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Bead - Bear


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bear - Fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

fear - pear


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pear - Tear


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Tear - Teir


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

george83 said:


> Bear - Fear


 Interesting-it would appear that the fear of bears is named Arcotophobia...



kinkykitten said:


> Tear - Teir



Teir - Trip


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 23, 2009)

Trip - Ripe


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

ripe - peer


----------



## george83 (Jan 24, 2009)

Peer - Reef


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

reef - feel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 24, 2009)

Feel - Peel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Peel - heel


----------



## Z4QQQ (Jan 24, 2009)

heel - heal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

heal - veal


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2009)

Veal - Love


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

love - lore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

lore - gore


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

gore - ogle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

ogle - goal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2009)

goal---load


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

load - dial


----------



## Kouskous (Jan 25, 2009)

dial- idol


(I hope I did that correctly)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

idol - dolt


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Kouskous said:


> dial- idol
> 
> 
> (I hope I did that correctly)



You did it just fine. 



Grandi Floras said:


> idol - dolt



Dolt - Trod


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Trod - Rods


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Rods - Door


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Door - Doom


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Doom - Moon


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Moon - Mood


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Mood - Room


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Room - Boom


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

Boom - loom


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

loom - mole


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Mole - Sole


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Sole - Oils


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Oils - Slip


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Slip - Pill


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Pill - Pull


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Pull - Pulp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

pulp - gulp


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

gulp - glue


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Glue - Glum


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Glum - plum


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

plum - palm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

palm - balm


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Balm - Calm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Calm - loam


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Loam - Foam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Foam - foal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2009)

foal---foil


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

foil - toil


----------



## george83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Toil - Toll


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Toll - jolt


----------



## george83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jolt - Bolt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

bolt - Colt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

Colt - molt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

molt - mold


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mold - Cold


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Cold - Lock


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lock - Dock


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Dock - Sock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

Sock - rock


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rock - Cock


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Cock - Cook


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cook - Book


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Book - Boot


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Boot - Soot


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Soot - Solo


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Solo - Pool


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Pool - Polo


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Polo - Plot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

plot - lots


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

lots - clot


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Clot - Slot


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

slot - Rots


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Rots - Tots


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

tots - toms


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Toms - Smut


----------



## george83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Smut - Mute


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Mute - cute


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

cute - cult


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

cult - lout


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

lout - blot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

blot - blow


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

blow - wolf


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Wolf - Fool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

fool - tool


----------



## george83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tool - Cool


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool - Loch


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Loch - Hole


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

hole - home


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Home - Helm


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Helm - Melt


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Melt - Time


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Time - Stem


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Stem - Step


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Step - Apes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

Apes - ages


----------



## george83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ages - Apes


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Apes - Pest


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Pest - Post


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Post - Tons


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tons - Song


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Song - Bong


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

Bong - long


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Long - Kong


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Kong - Gone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

Gone - lone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

lone - tone


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

tone - bone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

bone - hone


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hone - Home


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

home - more


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

More - Core


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Core - Rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

rope - dope


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

dope - lope


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lope - Cope


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

Cope---Nope


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope - Noel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Noel -loan


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Loan - Moan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Moan - foam


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Foam - Form


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Form - ford


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ford - Cord


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Cord - Road


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Road - Toad


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

toad - dote


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

dote - note


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Note - Vote


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

vote - dove


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Dove - Love


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Love - cove


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Cove - Move


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Move - mode


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

mode - mood


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Mood - Food


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

Food - Goof


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Goof - Good


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

Good - Dogs

Evenin'.


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dogs - Cogs


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

cogs - mogs


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mogs - Mugs


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

Mugs - Scum


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Scum - Scud


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

scud - disc


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

disc - Dish


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 8, 2009)

Dish - Fish


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

Fish - wish


----------



## Moley42 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wish - Wash


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wash - Dash


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Dash - Hash


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hash - Cash


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

cash - sham


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sham - Mars


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Mars - Slam


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Slam - Palm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

Palm - calm


----------



## george83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Calm - Clap


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2009)

clap--flap


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

flap - palm


----------



## george83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Palm - Maps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

Maps - laps


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Laps - Gaps


----------



## george83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaps - Gape


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Gape - Tape


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2009)

Tape - Part


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

Part - wart


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

Wart---rant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

rant - pant


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

pant - ants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

ants - star


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

star - mart


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

mart - part


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

part - trip


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

trip - drip


----------



## george83 (Feb 14, 2009)

Drip - Ripe


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

ripe - perm


----------



## george83 (Feb 14, 2009)

Perm - Ramp


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Ramp - Maps


----------



## george83 (Feb 14, 2009)

Maps - Mats


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

mats - mars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

mars - jars


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

jars - bars


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

bars - ribs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2009)

ribs-----crib


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2009)

crib - bird


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

bird - ride


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

ride - hide


----------



## george83 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hide - Died


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

Died - deed


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

deed - dead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

dead - lead


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

lead - Dare


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2009)

Dare - Bare


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

bare - rake


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

rake - fake


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2009)

fake - peak


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 16, 2009)

peak-reap


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

Reap - Real


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

Real - pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

pale - sale :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Sale - Salt :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2009)

Salt---Silt


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Silt - Lisp


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 18, 2009)

Lisp - Pill


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Pill - Pile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

Pile - file


----------



## george83 (Feb 20, 2009)

File - Lift


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

Lift - gift


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

gift--- gist


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

gist - fist


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 20, 2009)

fist - fats


----------



## Mythik (Feb 21, 2009)

fats -fits


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope I don't get in trouble for this...

fits--- tits


----------



## george83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry it's not as bad as mine lol.

Tits - Shit


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Shit - Thus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

Thus - thug


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

thug - guts


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 21, 2009)

gift - rift


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

rift - fire


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

fire - dire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

dire - dirt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

dirt - dart


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

dart - tear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

tear - pear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

pear - dear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

dear - fear


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

fear - near


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

near - rear


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

rear - roar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

roar - boar


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2009)

Boar--Bear


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Bear-- Tear


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

Tear - Rate


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

rate - ears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

ears - cars


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2009)

cars----race


----------



## george83 (Feb 25, 2009)

Race - Face


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

face - safe


----------



## george83 (Feb 25, 2009)

Safe - Cafe


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

cafe - deaf


----------



## george83 (Feb 25, 2009)

Deaf - Leaf


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

Leaf - Peal


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

peal - pail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

pail - jail


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2009)

Jail---Jilt


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

jilt - jolt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

jolt - bolt


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2009)

Bolt---Blow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

Blow - plow


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

plow - pool


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

pool - cool


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

cool - lock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

lock - mock


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

mock - dock


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

dock - cold


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

cold - load


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

load - Foal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Foal - goal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

goal - coal


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

coal - lack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

lack - rack


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

rack - cars


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

cars - bars

Nicw sigpic, Tom.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

bars - scar

Thank you.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

scar - carp


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> cars - bars
> 
> Nicw sigpic, Tom.



Whoops,I changed it again-I hope you like the new one... 



Grandi Floras said:


> scar - carp



Carp - Pair


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2009)

Pair---Part


----------



## george83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Part - Fart


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2009)

george83 said:


> Part - Fart



HA!
Fart---Fort:blink:


----------



## george83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fort - Port


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

port - mort


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mort - More


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

more - moor


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Moor- Door


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

Door - poor


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor - Rope


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

rope - prey


----------



## george83 (Mar 6, 2009)

Prey - Grey


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Grey - Rage


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

Rage--Cage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

Cage - sage


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

sage - mage


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2009)

mage---gear


----------



## george83 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gear - Fear


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

fear - safe


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

safe - save


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

save - ease


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

Ease--base


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

base - case


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

Case---Scat


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Scat - tack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

tack - lack


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2009)

Lack--Lock


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Lock--- Lick:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

lick - kill


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

kill - dill


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Dill---Dial


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

dial - Mila


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Mila---Mild


----------



## george83 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mild - Mile


----------



## george83 (Mar 11, 2009)

Opps pc messed up and posted this 3 times!

Please delete mods


----------



## george83 (Mar 11, 2009)

Opps pc messed up and posted this 3 times!

Please delete mods


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

Mile - Evil


----------



## george83 (Mar 11, 2009)

Evil - File


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

File - Fail


----------



## Miss Liz (Mar 12, 2009)

Fail - Fall


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

fall - tall


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

tall - gall


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

gall - gull


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gull - Dull


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Dull - Mull


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mull - Mill


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Mill - Lime


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lime - Milk


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Milk - Kiln


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kiln - Nile


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Nile - Nail


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nail - Mail


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Mail - Aims


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Aims - Miss


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Miss - Slim


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Slim - Slip


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

slip - lids


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lids - Bids


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Bids - Side


----------



## george83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Side - Tide


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

tide - hide


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

hide - dire


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

dire - reed


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

reed - dare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

dare - hare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

hare - care


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

care - reap


----------



## george83 (Mar 13, 2009)

Reap - Read


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

read - lead


----------



## george83 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lead - Lane


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Lane - Lend


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2009)

Lend--Dent


----------



## george83 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dent - Tent


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Tent - Nets


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

nets - bets


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

bets - stub


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stub - Tube


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Tube - lube


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Lube - Cube


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Cube - Cuba


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Cuba -Back


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Back - hack


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hack - Cake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Cake - rake


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

rake - bake


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

bake - lake


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2009)

Lake---Late


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Lake - Leaf


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Leaf - Fell


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Fell - Life


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

life - wife


----------



## george83 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wife - Fire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

Fire - sire


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

sire - mire


----------



## Z4QQQ (Mar 15, 2009)

mire - tire


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

tire - fire

Welcome aboard, Z4QQQ. Bouncy sig.


----------



## george83 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fire - Ride


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

ride - devi


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Devi - Tide


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

tide - ride


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Ride - Dear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

Dear - pear


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

Pear - Bear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

Bear - tear


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

Tear - Tram


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2009)

Tram--Mate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

mate - fate


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

fate - frat


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

frat - brat


----------



## Miss Liz (Mar 17, 2009)

brat - brag


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

brag - bras


----------



## george83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bras - Rats


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

rats - stay


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

stay - taps


----------



## george83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Taps - Span


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

span - spun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

spun - stun


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

stun - bunt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

bunt - runt


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

runt - turd


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

turd - drum


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Drum - Rude


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Rude - Reed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Reed - seed


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Seed - Does


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Does - dons


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dons - Done


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

done - eons


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Eons - Song


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

song - sang


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

sang - guns


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

guns - buns


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

buns - spun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

spun - shun


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

shun - thus


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

thus -hues


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

hues - sued


----------



## george83 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sued - Spud


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

spud - dupe


----------



## george83 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dupe - Dope


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

dope - nope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

nope - rope


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

rope - hope


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope--Nope


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope - Dope


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dope - Pope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

Pope - lope


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2009)

lope - slop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

slop - slip


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

slip - pits


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Pits - Shit


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Shit - Hats


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

hahaha Tom your hat is shit 

Hats - Cats


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Cats - Star

It looked alright when I bought it.


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Star - Tart


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Tart - Drat


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Drat - Rate


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

rate - tire


----------



## george83 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tire - Fire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Fire - wire


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

wire - mire


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

mire - rims


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

rims - ribs


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 23, 2009)

ribs - robs


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

robs - sore


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

sore - rise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

rise - rose


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

rose - dose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

dose - pose


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

pose - nose


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

nose - some


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

some - rome


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

rome - dome


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

dome - home


----------



## george83 (Mar 26, 2009)

Home - Come


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

come - memo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

memo - nemo


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

nemo - name


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

name the dame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

dame - fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

fame - lame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

lame - loam


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

loam - malt


----------



## george83 (Mar 29, 2009)

Malt - Salt


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Salt - Slap


----------



## george83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Slap - Flap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

Flap - flab


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Flab - Blag


Main Entry: blag 
Part of Speech: n 
Definition: robbery or theft, often a con or scam 
Usage: British slang


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Blag - slag


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Slag - Flag


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Flag - flog


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Flog - Frog


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Frog - Golf


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

Golf - Foul


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

Foul - soul


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

Soul - Lost


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

Lost - most


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

most - host


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

host - post


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2009)

Post--Posh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Posh - gosh


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gosh - Dogs


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

dogs - soda


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Soda - Sofa


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Sofa - Loaf


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Loaf - Foam


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Foam - Moat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Moat - goat


----------



## george83 (Apr 3, 2009)

Goat - Boat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Boat - coat


----------



## george83 (Apr 3, 2009)

Coat - Coal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Coal - cold


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

cold - dolt


----------



## george83 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dolt - Toad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

Toad - road


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

road - load


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

load - goad


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2009)

goad - glad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

glad - clad


----------



## george83 (Apr 5, 2009)

Clad - Lady


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

Lady - lacy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

lacy - lace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

lace - mace


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mace - Come


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

come - some


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Some - Hose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Hose - pose


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pose - Soap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Soap - slap


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Slap - Clap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Clap - slap


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Slap - Pale


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

pale - slap


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Slap - Clap


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Clap - Cape


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cape - Pear


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Pear - Ripe


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

ripe - grip


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

grip -trip


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

trip - prim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

prim - grim


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

grim - mire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

mire - mice


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

mice - nice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

nice - rice


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

Rice - Sire


----------



## george83 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sire - Ride


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

ride - drip


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

drip - drop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

drop - crop


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

crop - pork


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

pork - perk


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

perk - jerk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

jerk - reek


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

reek - here


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

here - hear


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

hear - race


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

race - mace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

mace - pace


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

pace - aces


----------



## george83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Aces - Face


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Face - Safe


----------



## george83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Safe - Sale


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Sale - Ails


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2009)

Ails--Lair


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

lair - fair


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2009)

Fair---Rain


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Rain - Iron


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Iron - Riot


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Riot - Trim

How's it going,George?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

Trim - prim


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Prim - Prom

Good afternoon,Grandi!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

Prom - prod


It is 7:38 in the morning here, but *Good afternoon to you too Adamantoise*!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

prod - dope


:doh: I'm still not too good with time zones,lol.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

dope - lope


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm good thanks Tom .

Lope - Opal


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Opal - Pale


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

pale - sale

Good morning, Tom! How's the weather? Fluid or real sunshine?


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

sale - tale


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

steely said:


> sale - tale



tale - real



Timberwolf said:


> Good morning, Tom! How's the weather? Fluid or real sunshine?



Greetings,Herr Wolf! Actually,it's neither and it's a bit cold...english weather .


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

real - veal


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

veal - lava


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

lava - java


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

java - raja


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 17, 2009)

raja = jars


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

jars - scar


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

scar - scat


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2009)

Scat--Cans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

Cans - fans


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

fans - tans


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 17, 2009)

tans = nest


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

nest - stun


----------



## george83 (Apr 17, 2009)

Stun - Tune


----------



## kinkykitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Tune - Tube


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Tube - Lube


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

Lube - cube


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

cube - cubs


----------



## george83 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cubs - Bust


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Bust - Stun


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Stun - Nets


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Nets -Test


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

test - stem


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Stem -Most


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Most - Tomb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

Tomb - comb


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Comb - Mobs


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Mobs - Boss


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Boss - Slob


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Slob - Owls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

Owls - slot


----------



## george83 (Apr 20, 2009)

Slot - Plot


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Plot--Loot


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Loot - Toll


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Toll--Lots


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

lots - clot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

clot - blot


----------



## george83 (Apr 21, 2009)

Plot - Told


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

plot? I guess you meant "*b*lot"...


told - hold


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Hold---Dolt


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Dolt - Clod


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Clod---Dole


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Dole - Mold


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

mold - molt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

molt - volt


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

volt - love


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

love - cove


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

cove - vole


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

vole - pole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

pole - dole (bananas):eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2009)

dole - odes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

odes - dots


----------



## spaz-fa (Apr 23, 2009)

dots - pots


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

pots - pote


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

pote - note


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

note - cone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

cone - hone


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

hone - nose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

nose - rose


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

rose - sour


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

sour - pour


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

pour - tour


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

tour - tore


----------



## george83 (Apr 24, 2009)

Tore - Riot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

tore - gore


----------



## george83 (Apr 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> tore - gore



to late Grandi I beat you to it .


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Riot - Rite


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

rite - brit


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

brit - trim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

trim - grim


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

grim - mire


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

mire - mare


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

mare - care


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

care - rice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

rice - vice


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Vice - Cave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

Cave - rave


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

cave rave... Sounds like something they do in Bedrock...

rave - pave


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Pave - Save


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

save - sage


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

sage - mage


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

mage - maze


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

maze - faze


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2009)

Faze--Fame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

Fame - dame


----------



## george83 (Apr 27, 2009)

Dame - Deaf


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

deaf - dead


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

dead - died


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

died - dies


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

dies - site


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

site - seat


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

seat - sect


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

sect - test


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 27, 2009)

test - pest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

pest - jest


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

jest - toes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

toes - foes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

foes - does


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Does - Sloe


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

sloe - eels


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

eels - sled


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

sled - lead


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

lead - dole


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

dole - dome


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Dome - Home


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Home - More


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

More - Roam


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

roam - moat


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

moat - meat


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

meat - malt


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

malt - slam


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

slam - maws


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

maws - wars


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Wars - Wear


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Wear - Rage


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Rage - Cage


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Cage - Game


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Game - Tame


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Tame - Atom


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Atom -Tome


----------



## slrm2m (Apr 29, 2009)

Tome - Moat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

moat - goat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

goat - toad


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

toad - load


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

load - plod


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

plod - load


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

load - doat


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

doat - boat


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

boat - tabs


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

tabs - mast


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

mast - rams


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

rams - arts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

arts - stag


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

stag - gets


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

gets - eggs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

eggs - gags


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

gags - gams


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

gams - gems


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

gems - gels


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

gels - gals


----------



## slrm2m (Apr 30, 2009)

gals - last


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

last - mast


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

mast - myst



Grandi Floras said:


> last - mast


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Myst - Stay


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

Stay - stag


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

stag - gate


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

gate - gape


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

gape - pace

God, this is addictive. I love it!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

pace - pact


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

pact - tact


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

tact - cast


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

cast - sack


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2009)

sack - pack


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

pack - hack


----------



## george83 (May 2, 2009)

Hack - Jack


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

jack - jock


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

jock - rock


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

rock - crow


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

crow - craw


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

craw - claw


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

claw - clam


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

clam - talc


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

talc - late


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

late - tell


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

tell - nell


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2009)

nell - lens


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

lens - lent


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

lent - sent


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

sent - gent


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

gent - vent


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

vent - vein


----------



## george83 (May 5, 2009)

Vein - Neil


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

Neil - loin


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

loin - lilo


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

lilo - dill


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

dill - idle


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

idle - laid


----------



## george83 (May 6, 2009)

Laid - Dale


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

Dale - bale


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

bale - bail


----------



## george83 (May 6, 2009)

Bail - Fail


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Fail - Waif


----------



## cammy (May 6, 2009)

waif - fair


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

fair - fire

Hello cammy.


----------



## Fud (May 7, 2009)

fire-fare


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

fare - mare


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Mare - Ramp


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

Ramp - vamp


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Vamp - Pave


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

Pave - eave


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

eave - vase


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

vase - vast


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

vast - spat


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

spat - spar


----------



## george83 (May 8, 2009)

Spar - Pear


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

Pear - lear


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

lear - lair


----------



## george83 (May 9, 2009)

Lair - Lard


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Lard - Drab


----------



## slrm2m (May 9, 2009)

drab - bear


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Bear - Bart


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Bart -Tarp


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

Tarp - carp


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Carp -Rapt


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

Rapt - park


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Park - Lark


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

lark - rake


----------



## slrm2m (May 10, 2009)

rake - cake :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

cake - fake


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

fake - take


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

take - lake


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

lake - seal


----------



## steely (May 11, 2009)

Seal -Deal


----------



## george83 (May 11, 2009)

Deal - leak


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

leak - meal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

meal - mate


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

mate - atom


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

atom - moar


----------



## george83 (May 12, 2009)

Moar - More


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

More - rope


----------



## george83 (May 12, 2009)

Rope - Pope


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Pope - Pore


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

pore - vore


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

vore - vole


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

vole - role


----------



## george83 (May 13, 2009)

Role - Mole


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Mole - loam


----------



## george83 (May 13, 2009)

Loam - Loan


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

loan - moan


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

moan - name


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

name - dame


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Dame - damn


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

damn - mane


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

mane - maze


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

maze - zeal


----------



## george83 (May 14, 2009)

Zeal - Lead


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

Lead - deaf


----------



## george83 (May 14, 2009)

Deaf - Dear


----------



## Risible (May 14, 2009)

Over 10,000 posts! Time to open part 2!


----------

